# what should be india's national language?



## uttoransen (Aug 31, 2006)

what should be india's national language?

it should be english, no indian language should be given preference.

hindi, as over 15% of indian people want hindi as national language, and that is majority,as it's arround 9% for bengali, the same is for tamil and all.

or there should be no national language.


will you prefer national language as, marathi, gujrati, orrisaa, bengla, tamil, 
i mean your own mother tungue you will prefer.


let's see what you think about it.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 31, 2006)

Hindi is and should remain our national language.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 31, 2006)

Yep Hindi it is and will ever be, English is the trade language and no country EVER forgets its national language no matter how much you force other languages down thier throats...

I prefer English as that'll get me somewhere but Hindi as a language is your culture and you must preserve it.


----------



## Apollo (Aug 31, 2006)

Hindi *is* our national language.  I suggest we all stick and learn to live with it. 

After that, comes _Mai Marathi_.  In my book. 

_Jai Hind!  Jai Maharashtra!_


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 31, 2006)

I beg to differ. Hindi is not the national language, just because a majority of people speak it. There are many many many languages in India; We cannot ignore any of them. There have been major riots due to this issue. People take pride in their regional languages, and we cannot afford to alienate them by imposing our language upon them.


----------



## Apollo (Aug 31, 2006)

No one's imposing Hindi on anyone.  No one can and should ignore their respective mother tongues/regional languages.  We should all take pride in it!

I'm a Maharashtrian, Mr. X is from some other ethnic background.  We'll be like primates if we didn't have a Common Speech to communicate linguistically.  It's just that Hindi happens to have been around since god-knows-how-long, and the closest to being an efficient and successful mode of Common Speech devised by ourselves and not imposed by a foreign agent.


----------



## uttoransen (Aug 31, 2006)

english is leading, 3:2 good.


----------



## praka123 (Sep 1, 2006)

English for the sake of ppl who dont know/dont want to learn Hindi apart from north there r ppl like in TamilNaad who dont even get one word in Hindusthaani properly.SO ENGLISH.


----------



## nikku12982 (Sep 1, 2006)

Actually u don't want to learn hindi..It our national language and we should proud of it....


----------



## praka123 (Sep 1, 2006)

hame to hindi aata hai...lekin India mein baaki jo log jo dakkin mein hei usko tho badi mushkil hoga hindi padna...its upto the ppl whether u want 2 learn or not.also come 2 down south tamilnaad and check ur hindi---Is someone get yor/our Raashtr Bhaasha eh?... try to think BIG rather than confined 2 Northisthan only.there are ppl in south also whom u ppl purposely forgot.also Tamil is a very diffrnt LANG with lesser sanskrit content compared to all other languages and they are proud of it.only few kannadigas/Konkanasthas here in south  will be interested in Hindi,so no pain better understand than arguing yor part


----------



## freakanomics (Sep 1, 2006)

English shud be the national language....


----------



## jithudigitised (Sep 1, 2006)

*Proud to be an indian*

ya there are lots of people thinking hindi is only for norths.
actually language is used for communication.so for two people to communicate whatever language they commonly know and comfortable with, use that, that may be hindi, english or even malayalam.
love your own mother tongue man and love india


----------



## arunks (Sep 1, 2006)

hey shut off this thread...who r u to challenge our national language....

we alll pride our india


----------



## uttoransen (Sep 1, 2006)

now hindi is leading 12:10


----------



## aakash_mishra (Sep 1, 2006)

Hey guys

Why are we fighting over our National Language????

We should be proud that it Hindi (derived from Sanskrit) is best suited for digital circuits.

So I think Hindi is the best.

In India many ppl do not speak Hindi so for them English or Regional Language is best.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Sep 1, 2006)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> Hindi is and should remain our national language.



+1

english is international lang. no need to make tis our national lang. BTW hindi is default setting we don't need to change


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 1, 2006)

Mods i request you to plz close such issues regarding language,contry and stupid issues like these..Tell them to discuss such sensitive topics in some other forums


----------



## aakash_mishra (Sep 1, 2006)

rakeshishere said:
			
		

> Mods i request you to plz close such issues regarding language,contry and stupid issues like these..Tell them to discuss such sensitive topics in some other forums



hey rakeshishere

I agree with you not only matter concerned to language but any sensitive matter should not be posted in forums.........

Our Country is the best as it is. So guys accept it and plz do not post such threads again.

Well guys you might take it otherwise as I am new to this forum but its a matter concerning about our country guys. Don't flame INDIA...


----------



## anandk (Sep 1, 2006)

lets CONTINUE with hindi...we dont want another mess (like mandal) on hands now, do we ?!


----------



## SolidSnake (Sep 1, 2006)

uttoransen said:
			
		

> what should be india's national language? Hindi
> 
> it should be english, no indian language should be given preference. *What kind of logic is that? *
> 
> ...


----------



## kumarmohit (Sep 1, 2006)

How about machine language ... just joking


----------



## sknowonweb (Sep 1, 2006)

Guyz This is a sensitive issue in South . There are more number of Indian forums over this Issue . And all spreads hatred over fellow Indians . Why is such a thing posted here . 
 I second "rakeshishere" and "desmataks" with "aakash_mishra" over removing/locking the topic


----------



## satyamy (Sep 1, 2006)

Hindi was, Hindi is & Hindi Will remain as our National Language
& It Should be
No more discussion needed for this Thing
Now dont waste time anymore


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 1, 2006)

always hindi


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 1, 2006)

^^Try convincing the South Indian politicians that. Do you know how much agitation was there on this issue earlier?


----------



## SolidSnake (Sep 2, 2006)

led_shankar said:
			
		

> I beg to differ. Hindi is not the national language, just *because a majority of people speak it*. There are many many many languages in India; We cannot ignore any of them. There have been major riots due to this issue. People take pride in their regional languages, and we cannot afford to alienate them by imposing our language upon them.



Hindi should be the national language for exactly the reason I bolded above. Making Hindi our national language does not mean that other Indian languages are going to be ignored. Infact the kids should be taught more about other parts of India (which unfortunately doesn't happen), I know more about say US than Kerala or Tamil Nadu which presents are sorry picture of our Education System.

From wikipedia...

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hindi

"The Constitution of India, adopted in 1950, declares Hindi in the Devanagari script the "official language (_rājabhāshā_) of the Union" (Art. 343(1)). *It was envisioned that Hindi would become the sole working language of the central government by 1965, with state governments being free to function in languages of their own choice*."




			
				prakash kerala said:
			
		

> English for the sake of ppl who dont know/dont want to learn Hindi apart from north *there r ppl like in TamilNaad who dont even get one word in Hindusthaani properly*.SO ENGLISH.



Err, but more than 90% of Indians do not understand english, heck more people understand Bengali than English. I can't understand the logic of this English Prem (Love ), a Foreign language which hardly 5-10% of population understands is given so much importance in India at the cost of our own languages. Actually ek story thi na 2 Bandaron (Monkey) aur ek Billi (Cat) ki..wohi ho rahaa hai.
__________
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/English_language

"*English is today the third or fourth most widely distributed language as a first spoken language in the world, after Mandarin, Hindi, and Spanish (see the ranking). *Something around 600 million people use the various dialects of English regularly."

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_languages_by_number_of_native_speakers

Another myth propagated is that we cannot progress without English, try asking that from a German, a French, a Japanese, a Korean, a Russian, a Chinese, an Arab, a Spanish, a Portugese, an Italian etc...these in these countries don't care one paisa about English...nor do they understand English, they proudly use their own languages and don't feel embarrased using their own languages.

Angrez to chale gaye lekin Angrezi chhod gaye, it is high time that our languages are given their due.


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 2, 2006)

^please don't be emotional, solidsnake

The thing is that English is spoken by a minority of people, but that minority is scattered all over India; The top workforce is well-versed in English.

Germans do not need English because they do not have 114 languages.


----------



## praka123 (Sep 2, 2006)

led_shankar said:
			
		

> Germans do not need English because they do not have 114 languages.


Exactly.this is the problem being B/B in Hindi speaking belt.these ppl cant get that there r better options than hindi available.please get some toleration towards south indians;they r also proud of their culture.regarding learning hindi as natinonal lang,read what annadurai said :


> In an address in 1962, former Tamil Nadu Chief Minister C N Annadurai made the following statements opposing Hindi imposition: "It is claimed that Hindi should be common language because it is spoken by the majority. Why should we then claim the tiger as our national animal instead of the rat which is so much more numerous? Or the peacock as our national bird when the crow is ubiquitous?"
> 
> Annadurai also said, "Since every school in India teaches English, why can't it be our link language? Why do Tamils have to study English for communication with the world and Hindi for communications within India? Do we need a big door for the big dog and a small door for the small dog? I say, let the small dog use the big door too!" [2]


*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-Hindi_agitations#Annadurai.27s_Speech_in_Indian_Parlaiment




> *Anti-Hindi agitation* is a term used to describe the opposition the people of Tamil Nadu have voiced to the Indian Government's attempts to establish Hindi as the sole official language of India [1]. Anti Hindi agitation is not a history but its an ongoing agitation or feelings with in Tamils in India.


read here:
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-Hindi_agitations
Clyde Ahmad Winters, who has written extensively on Dravidian origins commented:



> "Archaeological and linguistic evidence indicates that the Dravidians were the founders of the Harappan culture which extended from the Indus Valley through northeastern Afghanistan, on into Turkestan. The Harappan civilization existed from 2600-1700 BC. The Harappan civilization was twice the size the Old Kingdom of Egypt. In addition to trade relations with Mesopotamia and Iran, the Harappan city states also had active trade relations with the Central Asian peoples."


source:
*www.tamilnation.org/heritage/index.htm#Indus Civilisation
_mujhe to Hindi thoda bahut aata hei,aur koi dushmani bhi nahin hei hindi bhaasha ke ooper.lekin humein to doosron ke soch-vichar ko bhi dekhna hai aur usko bhi maryaada/aadar dena hai_


----------



## mediator (Sep 2, 2006)

@uttoransen....national Language English?? Are u alright?? Have u thought about poor people in India?? Majority of India is on poverty line and most people dont even know how to read even hindi, then forget english man!

Neways no one's imposing to speak a particular language! If hindi is spoken and understood by most of the people then whats wrong in making it a national language?? Hindi unites the whole India...coz all understand Hindi. Even the central asia, region around thailand, some foreigners too now understand Hindi pretty well. This is due to large coverage of Bollywood and TV serials to entire world!!

If bangla or Tamil wud have been spoke and understood by many....then no one shud be having problem to accept it as National language! But we have Hindi here as most popular. So Hindi shud be the national language!!!


----------



## praka123 (Sep 2, 2006)

but i dont say tamil/bangla to be made national language.we dont want imposition of Hindi on south especially Andhra,Tamilnaad and Kerala.their culture is very much diffrnt wrt north.pls read my quotes carefully.if again tr enforcing Hindi,there will be more anger of communities and will result in terrorism(even now exists for eg;ltte for tamil eezham(country)) and seperation from countries main stream.


> Majority of India is on poverty line and most people dont even know how to read even hindi, then forget english man!


if someone wanna learn a language learn the Universal language a.k.a *ENGLISH *y learn hindi which is having less benefit for southerners.instead learning *ENGLISH *will give them atleast be ready to cop with international jobs.also FYI learning curve for Hindi is much greater than of English why?'coz English words and phrases are used mostly in southern languages thanks 2 Cinema,TV.so Better English as National Language.if u look at the poll all Hindiwalle will vote hindi as they cant think of anything other than hindi.i know the example of north indian ppl mostly BPL coming to south for jobs astonished 2 find there r areas in India where Hindi is notatall understandaeable.in police station in Tamilnaad for eg;looties from north are arrested.now these ppl only knew hindi.so the police searched and found after a day a _Dwibhaashi_(Translator) for communication.get the facts first.it is exactly like making an European learn Hindi as is the case with us sotherners.


----------



## sknowonweb (Sep 2, 2006)

The North holds Hindi High and the South holds English High for inter state communication for the past since the formation and independence of India . We struggled with this setup , passed few famines , wars and invarioubly now prospering with this Setup . Don't Forget the globalisation opens up India over its English knowledge . 
  Now whats the problem. North Indians communicate within themselves through Hindi and southindians communicate themselves with English or regional languages . When we ( south ) indians came to North , we will learn Hindi and when Yourselves ( North residing ) Indians came to southern part of the India learn English or our regional languages .
  This is a sensitive topic guyz . more than seven people immolated in public places daylight in Chennai alone in the anti-hindi agitation and the scars are not yet forgotten . 
  A tech forum is not a suitable place to discuss this kind of issue's.


----------



## uttoransen (Sep 2, 2006)

*where did i got those figures,*

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/West_Bengal

there are many more places you can get those figures. there are arround 10 crore people in india who speak bengoli, and the same figure is for tamil, orrissa, maharastra and places like that.


who told that people in the north speak only hindi, they speak punjabi in the north, marathi in the west, bengoli-assamies-orrissa in the easy and tamil and related language in the south. hindi is spoken in up, bihar and m.p.

national language should be english. as if i learn english it will be worth it, i can get a job outside india, i mean if i learn english it will be of some use, what is the use of learning hindi?

and also if i get a choise to learn a language i will chose bangla, as that's my mother tongue. then i will chose english as it will help in my carrer. then after that, i will chose tamil, as tamil is one of the best language of india, the culture and litarature proves that. after that if i get a oppurtunity to learn another language i will chose, french, german, chinese, japanise.

why should i be forced to learn hindi? when i have no interest in it.

about the impossing of hindi on us, a government employee has to learn hindi, and pass in it before he get's a government job, and that's called impossing.


our hindi teacher always boasted that hindi is out national language, that's something that they will do, and think that they are superior as there mother tongue is taken as the national language.


by the way hindi is not the national language, it's the official language.


----------



## mediator (Sep 2, 2006)

@prakash....I'm not saying to impose Hindi on anyone. But I'm saying that majority of Indian population understands hindi. So it shud become a national symbol/language!

I understand a lot of other languages too like little bangla and punjabi. But terrorism and fights over national language is absolutely insane and absurd!



			
				praskash_kerala said:
			
		

> if someone wanna learn a language learn the Universal language a.k.a ENGLISH y learn hindi which is having less benefit for southerners.instead learning ENGLISH will give them atleast be ready to cop with international jobs


Now thats for international thing....and we are speaking of national. Anyways if u wanna consider for jobs then Sanskrit is also the most demanding! Scientists from all over the world want sanskrit scholars so as to feed snkrit in computers and it is a highly paid job!
Now then sanskrit shud become national language?? ofcors not.....coz its not spoken by majority!

I know u live in south.....and I'm ver well acquainted that many people speak english there...even the cab drivers! I have lived in south for a month!
But thats only south now! Go to east and the west...to Sikkim and Rajasthan and then Punjab etc! U'll find only educated people speaking english and majority who are poor only understanding hindi besides their local language. They dont even know how to read ABC of english!

I admit I speak hindi. But if tamil or bangla wud have been spoken by the mass..then iwud have no problem with it!
For English...I personally feel that if it becomes national language then we will be giving a Certificate to Britishers of their work in India in the past!! That wud be horrible!


----------



## SolidSnake (Sep 2, 2006)

led_shankar said:
			
		

> ^please don't be emotional, solidsnake
> 
> *The thing is that English is spoken by a minority of people, but that minority is scattered all over India*; The top workforce is well-versed in English.
> 
> Germans do not need English because they do not have 114 languages.



The bottomline is a language spoken/understood by 5% of Indians can not be our national language, that too a foreign language. Doesn't matter how many languages we have, it can in no way justify the imposition of a Foreign Language as a National Language. The fact is Hindi is spoken by a majority of Indians and is understood by even greater no of people.


----------



## uttoransen (Sep 2, 2006)

*ammount of person knowing english is increasing.*

the ammount of people that know english is increasing, and for the rest, if english is made our national language then every one will start learning and understanding it, and also it will help them in there careers. so why not go for english. people living in orrissa and the far east in india knows bengla more than hindi, also the 4 states of south knows tamil more than hindi, and i have already told that if given a chance to learn i will prefer tamil over hindi, as the language and literature of tamil is better than hindi.


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 2, 2006)

@SolidSnake: Actually I do not even support English as the national language; I support no such entity; It is against the ideals that built India. 

And mediator and SolidSnake, I'd be interested in your reply about the Quote on the national animal and national bird.

I, for one, agree with sknowonweb. Mods please lock this thread.


----------



## SolidSnake (Sep 3, 2006)

led_shankar said:
			
		

> @SolidSnake: Actually I do not even support English as the national language; I support no such entity; It is against the ideals that built India.
> 
> And mediator and SolidSnake, I'd be interested in your reply about the Quote on the national animal and national bird.
> 
> I, for one, agree with sknowonweb. Mods please lock this thread.


 
Shankar, I fail to understand why Mr.Annadurai made that comparison, it simply makes no sense. And let me say this, anti-Hindism is (pretty much) limited to Tamil Nadu...IIRC all Anti-Hindi riots took place in TN, other Southern states do not share strident Anti-Hindism of TN.

Arre, no need to lock this topic. We are only discussing an important topic. And BTW didn't you see this at the top of this page..

"*Fight Club* The Debate Zone. Sensitive and controversial topics will be discussed here — only the thick-skinned should enter"




			
				uttoransen said:
			
		

> the ammount of people that know english is increasing, and for the rest, *if english is made our national language then every one will start learning and understanding it, and also* *it will help them in there careers. so why not go for english*. people living in orrissa and the far east in india knows bengla more than hindi, also the *4 states of south knows tamil more than hindi*, and i have already told that if given a chance to learn i will prefer tamil over hindi, as the language and literature of tamil is better than hindi.



You are putting cart before the bullock. The truth is come whatever may English will never be an Indian Language and will be limited to Upper-middle/Elite families. I think we people under-estimate how much inroads Hindi has made in past decades (in non-hindi states) mainly due to Bollywood. You go to Ladakh, North-East (You'll be surprised to know that Hindi is State Language in Arunachal), WB, Sikkim, Orissa, AP (in Telengana Area), Karnataka (Northern parts)...many people can speak kaam-chalaoo Hindi and more can understand it. And also if I am not wrong, Hindi (as a Language) is taught across the Schools in India...even in Southern States (except TN?).

No-one is proposing that Hindi is going to REPLACE regional languages. As initially thought in the constitution, Hindi shall be the language of Union Govt. State Govt shall be free to choose their languages. English must go now and should not be given ROYAL treatment anymore.

In a Democracy, one always goes by majority. The fact is Majority of Indians speak/understand Hindi and compared to it ~5% can speak/understand English...it is really no-brainer as to which should be our National Language.


----------



## rollcage (Sep 3, 2006)

MODS CLOSE THIS 
-------------------------------------------------------------------

*Hindi .. will always be our national language ..*

there are always regional languages .. India is so much diversified..

Dont forget north east here again .. dudes

they also .. uses hindi.. along with local language
.........

english is used worldwide .. for trade reasons ..

...

russian, Chinese, french . havnt forgotton their languages 

the same we dont have to ..

Remember .. one of the oldest language .. Sanskrit 
.. ya Sanskrit . people have forgotten it 
ya I agree.. me too havn't read anything in Sanskrit  after I left it in 10th

We dont do anything ... but i saw it on Discovery .. *In some European Schools they are teaching .. Sanskrit, & moreover Vedic Mathematics*
(amazing ..atleast they care about one of the oldest & finest language)

.....................................................................................................


----------



## mediator (Sep 3, 2006)

@rollcage....exactly bro. Its such a shame that foreigners are trying to research on our original langauge i.e Sanskrit instead of us. Moreover they are practising most of the Aurvedic techniques today instead of us. 
And look at us......we are getting attracted to westerners, whereas the westerners are getting attracted to our tradition!! Its such a shame!

@led_shankar.....chill man! I'm quite busy these days........But its doesnt mean I'm out of this thread! Lets talk!

Well about the post on national animal and bird..................Tell me urself! Do want crow to be national bird?? or Whatever animal instead tiger be nationa animal??

Do u know what is national animal or national bird?? 
Ok let me enlighten u now. National animal  or bird is not something found in greatest number of all species in a country. Its something that is found in greatest number COMPARITIVELY to other countries!!

India used to have greatest number of lions ans tigers in the past...though the numebr is decreasing now! And India still has the greatest numebr of peacocks of all the countries! Peacocks,tigers here are killed for there flesh,awesome skin,beautiful feathers,meat. And thats a shame actually that we are killing such beatiful creatures. 

Tell me whats the national animal of Australia?? And is it something found in greatest number of all species in Australia?? Kangaroo is something that australia has more than any other country! Its not that u'll find kangaroo on every next street roaming around like dogs in India. Think about it!!

So u wanted to implement ur national bird/animal theory to national language huh?? So u see your theory still applies now !! Hindi is found spoken by many and many in India compared to rest of the world and understood by many many more.

Neways those of u supporting english.....from the beginning of the post i see u talk big abt English to be national language. To u know what is national language?? Its a language orginated from one's home land and not some foreign language! 
If u had said bangla or tamil that wud benn understandable. But English?? 

Guess the day wont be long when the english supporters here will say that the national anthem/song shud be an "Iron Maiden" song! I'm so ashamed of u!

Anyways I see u have become so westernised. Tell me do u sleep in western clothes at night or the most comfortable "Pajama Kurta"?? Similar is case with English!

And why do guys wanna lock this topic...........I came just now!! Every debate i go in continues for atleast 4-5 pages...and its just 2 now. Lets rock now!!
And english??? No way! Do u wanna give the certificate to britishers that desperately of their work in India in the past??


----------



## Vyasram (Sep 3, 2006)

i feel tortured each time those morons shift to hindi stuff on tv (DD, we're talkin abt) in south India. Atleast here they must use translators and telecast shows in their regional languages or English. I dont f'ing know  why the DD guyz give us Hindi commentary in our region even while they have a feed of english. Is it bcoz they what to irritate everyone here(more ppl speak English than Hindi here) or it is bcoz they are noobs who dont know how to give separate feeds for the south and the North


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 3, 2006)

Vyasram said:
			
		

> i feel tortured each time those morons shift to hindi stuff on tv (DD, we're talkin abt) in south India.


And I get frustrated if they dub cartoons into tamil ...


----------



## mediator (Sep 3, 2006)

@Qwerty......hahahhah! Nice go bro!



			
				vyasram said:
			
		

> i feel tortured each time those morons shift to hindi stuff on tv (DD, we're talkin abt) in south India.


Tell me precisely & in detail what this statement has to do with this topic?? If u get frustrated then complaint to ur cable operator. Why are u putting ur frustration on Hindi??

Anways guys......The topic of this thread is "what should be india's national language?"......and it reads national means originating in India i.e truly Indian. Get it. So name some Indian language instead of making foreigners happy!!


----------



## uttoransen (Sep 3, 2006)

mediator said:
			
		

> Do u know what is national animal or national bird??
> Ok let me enlighten u now. National animal or bird is not something found in greatest number of all species in a country. Its something that is found in greatest number COMPARITIVELY to other countries!!
> 
> India used to have greatest number of lions ans tigers in the past...though the numebr is decreasing now! And India still has the greatest numebr of peacocks of all the countries! Peacocks,tigers here are killed for there flesh,awesome skin,beautiful feathers,meat. And thats a shame actually that we are killing such beatiful creatures.



good going, but unfortuantely our national sport is hockey, and 95% of indians can not tell all 11 players of hockey team of india. but they can say all 15 of australlia's cricket squad.


so i feel this is not the best of the reasons to say hindi as spoken by the 15% of indian people is the most in the world, and the others like tamil, orrissa, marathi, bengoli, are 10% each, so they can't be, if all states together go for english, then no one can stop english to become our national language.

i don't say make tamil or bengoli as the national language, as hindi is also the same if you consider that way. 

hindi spoken by the majority, what majority? total population of bihar, up, mp in india contitutes 20% of indian population, then the rest has there regional language.

where in north people speak hindi? kashmir mainly has people suporting urdu.
panjab speaks punjabi, maharastra mainly marathi. where is hindi there?

yes from communication between one state people to another use "chalu hindi" which is in itself abuse of hindi. 


we in school, college and most places speak english, most IT people do that, and poor speak hindi, but then the english speaking people are growing and it's no longer for the upper class now. it's common to all.

when do we speak hindi, with friends genarally. let that be, if hindi is no longer rastrabhasa then also we will keep speaking hindi, so problems with that. and as a benifit, poor people will get to know english, and give them a extra benifit in there career.


----------



## mediator (Sep 3, 2006)

@uttorasen....Good atleast u read mu posts in this fight.



			
				uttorasen said:
			
		

> where in north people speak hindi? kashmir mainly has people suporting urdu.
> panjab speaks punjabi, maharastra mainly marathi. where is hindi there?


Hey man....please dont mind but I consider thats a child's statement. Now I can reply to this by saying in a childish manner that "panjab speaks punjabi, maharastra mainly marathi. where is English there?"
I know u'll say that they can speak English...blablabla...big time!
But have u just ever thought poor people there??? Ofcors people in a community will talk in their local language. Man in previous fight club u tried to show me that ur intelligent and now again ur making such stupid statements.
Ok hindi is spoken by people of north. But can u tell exactly what state or region??

Anyways I think u dont travel much outta bengal. Travel like me and find the difference in ur awareness.Come outta Bengal and see the world and how people live in. Ur AC/cooler,western luxury is not the real world!! U say ur a honest and intelligent Indian, then u shud know these things....instead me telling u this.
Ok I give an advice just go to punjab,maharashtra and whateva states u mentioned. Conduct a survey there. Speak to the local people in
A. local language of that state if u know
B. Bangla
C. Tamil 
D. Hindi 
E. English

Now converse with the poor people also in all these langauge not just the educated people. And then tell who understands what.
So again I request u to stop making irresponsible/baseless statements coz that really blows my mind.
U'll find people in any of these states atleast understanding hindi and many of them speaking hindi too. Most of them will be blank if u ask/converse with them in English.
Again I ask to stop making such stupid statements.Even a child can loose interest in a debate if the opponent makes wierd/baseless comments like these.




			
				uttorasen said:
			
		

> but unfortuantely our national sport is hockey, and 95% of indians can not tell all 11 players of hockey team of india. but they can say all 15 of australlia's cricket squad.


Ooooffff. Man first u were after national language, then u and ur team tried to connect that with national bird/animal. And now when I enlightened u, u r trying to bring in national sports?? Thats totally insane. Please stick to national language. I can enlighten u about this too. Wanna get enlighten now?? Please use ur mind once for this and think for urself without others enlightening you again n again.

neyway what people not knowing name of 11 hovkey players has to do with national lngauge and this topic?? But now as u started it then lets talk about this too.
How can u say 95% not knowing hockey player names?? Did u urself conduct a survey?? Dont say that it came in news...coz nobody must be reading and watching news as I do. So again stop making such baseless/stupid comments from ur wonderland. 
Please try to bring in some facts and some realism.




			
				uttoransen said:
			
		

> hindi spoken by the majority, what majority? total population of bihar, up, mp in india contitutes 20% of indian population, then the rest has there regional language.


My answer is travel whole India and find urself! Sitting in bengal all the time wont do u any good. Even the central asia,thai people etc etc aslo understand hindi...then forget about India!




			
				uttoransen said:
			
		

> yes from communication between one state people to another use "chalu hindi" which is in itself abuse of hindi.


Why is it chalu?? And why do u see it as "abuse of hindi"? I wud like u to explain on this one in detail. Please do so or ur repute here will go down.



			
				uttoransen said:
			
		

> we in school, college and most places speak english, most IT people do that, and poor speak hindi, but then the english speaking people are growing and it's no longer for the upper class now. it's common to all.


Wow again a stupid comment....Do I need to explain this again?? Most people drink pepsi in offices and canteen and talk in English as u say. So shud we replace water with Coca cola and pepsi in our daily liife?? Shud we drink pepsi or champagne with daal chawal now?.....This post of urs was extremely stupid.




			
				uttoransen said:
			
		

> when do we speak hindi, with friends genarally. let that be, if hindi is no longer rastrabhasa then also we will keep speaking hindi, so problems with that. and as a benifit, poor people will get to know english, and give them a extra benifit in there career.


Oh no not only that....I speak to mah boss in Hindi only in the company premises and not only me ....all do. Only the ones who try to show that they are oversmart speak in English.

I dont care if hindi becomes rastrabhasha or not. If u like Bengali then go ahead make it rashtrabhasha. As u said then also ppl will keep speaking Hindi. But i think ur deliberately trying to pull down Hindi for some reason.

Please English supporters here dont try to make fun of Hindi.....coz I know a 1000 ways of making fun of other languages andmost prominently English.

@uttoransen....How will poor people will get to know English?? Will u teach them one by one in nation of over a million or billion poor people?? Anyways if try to be oversmart with them...then i tell u onething most of them will abuse u in "Hindi"!! Got it??



Neways I posted twice now....Let me post again for specially u! NAME SOME "INDIAN"/"NATIONAL" LANGUAGE HERE AND NOT SOME FOREIGN LANGUAGE to be a national langauge. Can u ask french/german/russian to be Indian national language?? Huh french/german/russian will laugh at u if u do so. ROFLMAO!!
So how can u ask Foreign language english to be national lanhguage.


U in previous fight said u were the greatest supporter of stupid left leaders. But those left leaders themselves opposed Sonia Gandhi as prime minister coz she was of foreign origin. Now u trying to oppose  ur gods by asking same for english?? i am sure CPM leaders will laugh at u for this!!!





Now I ask u to please quote ALL my POSTS for ur replies  like i did for each and every single line of urs. I know u dont like quoting but not quoting is against forum rules......Dont take it personally but if u repeat the same fault again n again and make it difficult for me to find ur posts like last time then I have to appeal/complaint against u and most ppl here will as they have less patience then me.Belive me!!


And please dont make stupid/baseless posts again like "95%" figure above coz that really pisses me off and I'll forget that I made friends with u at the end of last fight! 


Epeace! And those who say English as national langauge....i dont consider them national/patriotic at all!! NAme some other nation language,any language that orginated in India to be called as national....no problem with that!!


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 3, 2006)

OMFG wat replies by mediator


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 3, 2006)

@Mediator: I sleep in Pyjama Kurtas, unless I am too tired to even get up and change 

And I never said English should be the national language. I said there should be no such thing

And furthermore, the issue is grossly exaggerated IMHO. The 'national language' really does not make that much of a difference. It is like the President of the country; Only nominal. Hindi is the national language, but for professional success, everyone learns english. IMO, WTF is so important about it?

Also, you mentioned an "Iron Maiden" song being the National Anthem. Well, I don't really care muxh for IM (I prefer Led Zeppelin). But the current National Anthem is not in Hindi,  BTW.

P.S. - I am gonna lurk in this thread now mostly, due to the reasons my second last paragraph. Buut I will answer any questions you have specifically to my post. And sorry I did not quote directly what you said; But I did it this way  because many people asked the questions you asked.


----------



## mediator (Sep 3, 2006)

@led_shankar....no problem! Post again sometime whenever u r free. I'm not saying do it now! Take ur time. But if u post.... then reply to each and every line of mine....that wud be really called debate then!!

I dunno if national anthem is in hindi or not....but one things for sure. Its is in a langaueg that orginated in India.

For many of u guys saying abt English for work...then lemme tell u go to Germany and France n I bet they will pay double than what US pays for same job. Coz they really want Indians in their jobs. Now if u'll learn japanese/german for that....will u call for german/japanese to be made as national langauge of India if all Indians start migrating to japan/germany for jobs instead of US?? If Germans had done their dirty work here instead of britishers in the past, then wud u go for German instead English??  That wud again be ROFLMAO. 

Again read the definition of NATIONAL LANGAUGE, NATIONAL BIRD/ANIMAL I posted in my previous posts!

@uttorasen....and for u mah friend....Good that started a debate! But did u really thought people here will support u?? Now that u started it.......be active in this thread! Its ur duty! And ur duty is to quote each single line of ur opponents here to fullfill ur debate that u started!!

Neways whoever supports Englis hhere as "NAtional" Language ....I consider him not only as traitor/Anti-nationalist....but also a good joker! Atleast they shud know the definition of the word "National"...when they speak of national langauge.

So whoever supports English....please raise ur hands!! 
English, I think is more of a INTERNATIONAL LANGUAGE !!

And where are other English supporters here.........Sleeping?? Now I'm active in this thread no one's replying?? Please other Englisg supporters...post against me...I'm getting bored! Only one person is posting against me -> @uttoransen....and he is hardly entertaining me with no proofs and making some baseless statements!!
I guess no body wanna play with me...........! But if anybody wanna play then please post /quote and reply to each line of all my posts! And the one who will do so will get a surprise Gift!! hehe
Waiting!!


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 3, 2006)

^
Mazaaak banaa diya mediator ne



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> ........
> But have u just ever thought poor people there??? Ofcors people in a community will talk in their local language.......



do the poor people also all know Hindi?



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> .......Ok I give an advice just go to punjab,maharashtra and whateva states u mentioned. Conduct a survey there. Speak to the local people in
> A. local language of that state if u know
> B. Bangla
> C. Tamil
> ...




_English also serves as the communicator among Indians who speak different language. English is very important in some systems – legal, financial, educational, business – in India._

*adaniel.tripod.com/Languages3.htm

_English is not classified as one of the 15 national languages of India (NEB:286). Although Hindi is the Official Language of the Union, provision was made in the Constitution that English would be used in official work until 1965, after which Hindi would replace it. Because of the opposition of the Dravidian south against Hindi, the Indian Government decided to further extend the role of English as an additional language with Hindi to be used for purposes of the Union and in Parliament. (See the provisions made in the Official Languages Act of 1963, as amended in 1967.) English is now recognized as an associate official language, with Hindi the official language. It is recognized as the official language in four states (Manipur, Meghalaya, Nagaland, Tripura) and in eight Union territories._*tinyurl.com/p79xz



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> @uttoransen....How will poor people will get to know English?? Will u teach them one by one in nation of over a million or billion poor people?



WTF?? Even Hindi will have to be taught one by one 

And you did not respond to my point about it being a nominal language only.

And your posts confirm why I wanted this thread to be locked.


----------



## uttoransen (Sep 3, 2006)

mediator said:
			
		

> Do u know what is national animal or national bird??



this was your statement, so i told this "our national sport is hockey, and 95% of indians can not tell all 11 players of hockey team of india. but they can say all 15 of australlia's cricket squad."
i hope this is clear, and your statement



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Ooooffff. Man first u were after national language, then u and ur team tried to connect that with national bird/animal. And now when I enlightened u, u r trying to bring in national sports?? Thats totally insane. Please stick to national language. I can enlighten u about this too.



i have not raised any topic that said anything about national animal or something, it was you who was answering that, so i gave you an example that india cricket is more popular than hockey, but still hockey is the national sport. got it.



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Hey man....please dont mind but I consider thats a child's statement. Now I can reply to this by saying in a childish manner that "panjab speaks punjabi, maharastra mainly marathi. where is English there?"


there is english, and there is hindi, people in those states know as much hindi as english. but most of all what they want matters. do they want hindi, in punjab they don't want, now you will ask me of proofs, then just give me the proof that in punjab they want hindi, if you can't give this proof then i also can't. my figures are based on internet surveys, from more than one source, and media, that's right, you have already said it, news!!!!. so start watching news. 




			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Anyways I think u dont travel much outta bengal. Travel like me and find the difference in ur awareness.Come outta Bengal and see the world and how people live in. Ur AC/cooler,western luxury is not the real world!! U say ur a honest and intelligent Indian, then u shud know these things....instead me telling u this.



part of this statement someone has already anwered, still the rest am answering. i don't live in west bengal. see the world, right, just go and see, in punjab there is punjabi as there local language, then comes hindi. but it matters what they want as national language, do they want hindi. no they don't they want english, why? they are more comfertable with hindi, still they want english!!!!! because they want no indian language get the king's polition. and i also want the same. i don't say make hindi as the national language, nither i say bengoli or tamil. i have always told that if it comes to chose one,
i will chose english.
then bengoli.
then tamil(as tamil is the best in indian languages)
then any other foreign language that gives me some scope to prosper.

where is hindi????




			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Wow again a stupid comment....Do I need to explain this again?? Most people drink pepsi in offices and canteen and talk in English as u say. So shud we replace water with Coca cola and pepsi in our daily liife?? Shud we drink pepsi or champagne with daal chawal now?.....This post of urs was extremely stupid.


no, this is the stupid comment, please stop this kind of statements, stop water etc, there is no relation, don't be so stupid.





			
				mediator said:
			
		

> I dont care if hindi becomes rastrabhasha or not. If u like Bengali then go ahead make it rashtrabhasha. As u said then also ppl will keep speaking Hindi. But i think ur deliberately trying to pull down Hindi for some reason.


not at all, i don't want hindi as national language, nor bangla. if i said that make bangla rastra bhasha, then it's all the same again. i don't want that there should be any indian language made rashtra basha. and about that pull down hindi, absolutely no. why should i, that's not proper. i don't want to take anything away from hindi. also am not a big supporter of english. and am explaining this below.




			
				led_shankar said:
			
		

> And I never said English should be the national language. I said there should be no such thing
> And furthermore, the issue is grossly exaggerated IMHO. The 'national language' really does not make that much of a difference. It is like the President of the country; Only nominal. Hindi is the national language, but for professional success, everyone learns english. IMO, WTF is so important about it?


right friend, this dose not make any difference. you have told what i mean.
what is the national religion of india??? is it hundu as the majority is hindu???
no, there is no such a thing, then. pakistan is an islamic country, india is not.
india could be a hindu rastra, but it is not. then why a national language.

language and religion makes barriers, i have started this thread to make everything in india equal. there should be not anything as comunity. it should be a whole of india.

we don't require a national language, as we don't require a national religion.
english is used as communication, let that be. after all you have written every thing here in english, "kya abhi tak tu kuch hindi me bhi likha hai, to bolo, communication english me he ho raha hai na". that's what i want to say, why impose hindi, and that to on people in south india, where hindi is so difficult to understand. 



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> @uttorasen....and for u mah friend....Good that started a debate! But did u really thought people here will support u?? Now that u started it.......be active in this thread! Its ur duty! And ur duty is to quote each single line of ur opponents here to fullfill ur debate that u started!!


yes, that's what am doing, am posting regularly, but i think giving time of a day in posts is better. anyways to carry on with you were saying.



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Why is it chalu?? And why do u see it as "abuse of hindi"? I wud like u to explain on this one in detail. Please do so or ur repute here will go down.


see, hindi is a very pure language, and the interstate communication, for example bengoli and orrissa, with people in bihar and uttarpradesh, when communicates, the language becomes a mixture, it's not hindi, not bengoli or some other language. my hindi is very pure when i speak, and also that i had hindi as a subject, so i don't speak wrong hindi, nor i like others speak wrong. and chalu is what you call local hindi, it's not the same that we are taught in schools.

i don't want english as the national language firstly, if i get to chose that what should be the national language between hindi and english, i will chose english. i just want that there should be no such a thing as the national language. No language of india should be given importance over other languages. 

about me going out and travelling and checking who speakes what,

i went to tamil last time, they just hate hindi, and it's the same in the entire south. they just hate hindi.

all east states from bengol, orrissa, and far east languages are simalar to bengoli, and they don't speak hindi.

then after that you talking of north, there you have a point, as there is practically no west of india, taking maharastra to north, people speak there hindi. yes after there local language, but they too don't want hindi to be made as national language.


----------



## mediator (Sep 3, 2006)

@led_shankar.....No mazaak bro! Just some entertainment for me!



			
				led_shankar said:
			
		

> do the poor people also all know Hindi?


Why dont u check for urself? I proudly say that I have toured 90% of India!!



			
				led_shankar said:
			
		

> led_shankar is an unknown quantity at this point
> 
> Default Re: what should be india's national language?
> ^
> ...



So what are u trying to prove?? I think I have posted the replies already to English in offices etc....Dont u think so??



			
				led_shankar said:
			
		

> Even Hindi will have to be taught one by one


Are u too from south? Then go ahead tour India for atleast sake of your awareness. U'll find those poor people in turn can teach u Hindi well not properly...But I bet they will teach u! Believe me even if u dont want to....that will be good for u! I suare!




			
				led_shankar said:
			
		

> And you did not respond to my point about it being a nominal language only.


Hey man.....If u read my posts then u'll see that I already said that I dont care if Hindi becomes national Language or not. Thats why I tell everyone to quote each and every single line of my post. Coz then later I have to tell/remind them again that "I already posted this and that" like I'm doing for u now!
According to the topic of this thread I presented My choice as hindi for the poll! But it becomes nation or nominal language thats none of my concern. I just my choice and thats all. Can u question that?? Can u question why is Hindi is my mother tongue?? Thta wud be stupid then!!



			
				led_shankar said:
			
		

> And your posts confirm why I wanted this thread to be locked.


Why? Now U aint started this thread...Did u?? If u dont wanna play...then that doesnt mean I dont wanna play either! I'm just getting warmed up here...but some people are demoralising me by posting extremely absurd,stupid and baseless posts! And man ......here I am ......enlightening them about simpe things tooo!


@uttorasen...Oh u qouting now...I'm so excited!!



			
				uttoransen said:
			
		

> this was your statement, so i told this "our national sport is hockey, and 95% of indians can not tell all 11 players of hockey team of india. but they can say all 15 of australlia's cricket squad."
> i hope this is clear, and your statement


Still not clear...May be others can tell what u r talking about...particularly @led_shankar like he fighted for u in last 2-3 posts back for ur vague concerns/ideas ! Any body wanna expand this and tell what uttora babu is talking about??
And for 95% thing I guess I replied! Dont u think??
Anyways many people in DU play hockey, my college in delhi used to play hockey....even in many states play hockey. Will u say thatths just 5%. And people not playing hockey also know the names of hockey players. If u dont know the names of hockey players......then that doesnt mean others are like u!



			
				uttoransen said:
			
		

> i have not raised any topic that said anything about national animal or something, it was you who was answering that, so i gave you an example that india cricket is more popular than hockey, but still hockey is the national sport. got it.


So u trying to raise the most popular theory again dear?? I guess I replied for this one toooo! You also are not quoting each n every post of mine....and then now I'm reminding u to read that again!! Use ur mind and apply that on national sport...think of whateva u can and then post if u find something against mah post there of national bird/animal! Atleast for once use ur mind!!



			
				uttorasen said:
			
		

> where in north people speak hindi? kashmir mainly has people suporting urdu.
> panjab speaks punjabi, maharastra mainly marathi. where is hindi there?



Looks like ur post!



			
				uttoransen said:
			
		

> there is english, and there is hindi, people in those states know as much hindi as english. but most of all what they want matters


So man...First u say "where is hindi"...then u say "There is hindi". ARe u OK?? Which post of urs shud I play with??
Anyways its irrelevant that punjabis dont want Hindi...but u urself are telling now THERE IS HINDI!!

MAn debates are meant to be speaking with strong,convincing statements and not to by uttering whateva baseless,stupid thing that comes in ur mind. U r making a BIG JOKE OF URSELF here by contradicting ur very own foundation of this thread, ur statements. 
U HAVE BEEN CHECKMATED! Now if u wanna held ur repute high or atleast have little bit of self esteem the n I beg not to bow in front of foreigners!
Any more posts from u.....I'll consider them either jokes now or a time pass!



			
				uttoransen said:
			
		

> then just give me the proof that in punjab they want hindi, if you can't give this proof then i also can't


Are u stupid or what?? Do u want Punjabi in Bengal, Japanese in Tamil and blabla? Now that really pisses me off! I already replied that local people will talk in local language u moron! Its irrelevant that they want Hindi or not! What matters here is that they know it or not! And u urself said they know it!

And no body hates a thing unless he kows what the thing is! Tell tamil people thta Hindi is like tamil they will say yes. So u see a person who hates something aslo knows what that thing is. U cant hate "Chawal" unless u have tasted it...Can u??
So u se those who hate also know hindi ....atleast they understand it!


			
				uttoransen said:
			
		

> if you can't give this proof then i also can't


What does that mean...?? If I am intelligent..then ur intelligent also?? Are u kidding me? U have made enough joke of urself. U r nowhere near intelligent now!

Like I said everybody wants their local language to be National Language., so same is case with Tamilians or Punjabis if they dont want it. I will prefer Hindi. But I dont give a damn if other language becomes national language....like u said others will still understand Hindi! And I say Majority will! 
It seems like u dont like Bollywood at all...dont u know Hindi? Anyway its irrelevant for me and for my point in this debate! Anyways if u wanna learn....poor people can teach u Hindi and that too for free. Just go anywhere they will converse and may be u can converse like them too!



			
				uttorasen said:
			
		

> my figures are based on internet surveys, from more than one source, and media, that's right, you have already said it, news!!!!. so start watching news.


Again Uttora Babu can u explain how relevant ths post of urs is in this topic? Shud I start calling u Mr.UttoraNonsense again?? Then u'll go to mods like a child and say that mediator is making fun of me.
Wake up man if u continue like this not only I but others will also make fun of u.

Read Forum first rule for Fight Club.....Not to make baseless statements and irrelevant statements! And continue quoting like this...I like that! But u didnt quote each and every single line of my past 3 posts. Why?? DId u give up on them? Atlast mark them with "Agreed!". I do that whenevr I agree with someone! Or were they too long for u to endure?? Debates are like this Uncle!




			
				uttoransen said:
			
		

> will chose english.
> then bengoli.
> then tamil(as tamil is the best in indian languages)
> then any other foreign language that gives me some scope to prosper.



Reading all my posts I though nobody will ever dare to vote for English. But I guess either u havent rea them properly or u r absolutely Dumb or dont understand ENGLISH very well....coz u have so many vocablury,clauses,grammer errors in your posts. But u still say English!! Do u speak bangla also with so many language errors?.

I guess u'll remain Dumb as ever! A clear characteristic of LEFT LEADERS, CPM supporters!




			
				uttoransen said:
			
		

> where is hindi????


Is this a joke? Why are u reapeating ur statements? CAnt u reply with any new posts. MAh last 3 posts alone can fill ur copy register. Cant u find anything in it to reply or dont have guts to reply that??




			
				uttoransen said:
			
		

> no, this is the stupid comment, please stop this kind of statements, stop water etc, there is no relation, don't be so stupid.


Why is there no relation?? Its a clear analogy. I guess u never been thought with analogy. Even a child can understand this. Well the posts u dont understand...Do u reply them as stupid?? Explain!!




			
				uttorasen said:
			
		

> right friend, this dose not make any difference. you have told what i mean.
> what is the national religion of india??? is it hundu as the majority is hindu???


Hahahahaha...thats the Joke of the Year Mr.UttoraNonsense! as I thought ur too confused and need some enlightenment!
Do u know India is the largest Democracy?? Do u? Dd ur parents tell that?? Did u read books??
Thats the First time I'm hearing someone say "Whats the nation religion of a democracy!"....My boy national Religion has no meaning!!
Its like u saying whats the international animal of India. Hahahaha...very hilarious!

Please @uttoranonsense........I thin u can please me with ur Jokes. So please keep posting such Nonsense here. Not good for forums...but entertaining for me atleast!!



			
				uttorasen said:
			
		

> india could be a hindu rastra, but it is not


So u wanna cry now?? What can u do about it??



			
				uttorasen said:
			
		

> language and religion makes barriers


How?? India is praised for unity in diversity. Are u feeling low about it??



			
				uttorasen said:
			
		

> there should be not anything as comunity. it should be a whole of india.


Totally! Thats why I request u to tour India! and find out what connects the majority. Just Try to talk to majority of poor in "ENGLISH" and they will really abuse u in "Hindi"! I donno what will u do then. Will u talk to them in "Bangla". Ok next...try "Hindi" now!



			
				uttorasen said:
			
		

> we don't require a national language, as we don't require a national religion.


Then why did u started this thread => "what should be india's national language?". WERE U TRYING TO MAKE A BIG JOKE/MOCKERY OF URSELF THE WHOLE TIME AND ENLIGHTENING OTHERS OF HOW DUMB U R??




			
				uttorasen said:
			
		

> see, hindi is a very pure language, and the interstate communication, for example bengoli and orrissa, with people in bihar and uttarpradesh, when communicates, the language becomes a mixture


These are bordering states hero! What do u think onestate be speaking zulu and the next bordering speaking Urdu?? If I live in some apartment and be speaking Hindi then what do u think....people from next apartment be speaking Japanese? That was indeed very stupid. Ofcors their will be mixture of accents!
Can u see hat mixture in Kashimri and Tamil?? Grow up!!



			
				uttorasen said:
			
		

> my hindi is very pure when i speak,


Good for us. Make ur English good too....and correct ur grammer,clause,vocablary errors here! and then cry like a child for a foreign language to become...whateva!!



			
				uttoransen said:
			
		

> i don't want english as the national language firstly, if i get to chose that what should be the national language between hindi and english, i will chose english. i just want that there should be no such a thing as the national language. No language of india should be given importance over other languages.


man thats too much now! Cant laugh on u more! First u say u want English now u say I dont want! First u start a thread then oppose it! U r macking a great mockery of urself here. I know leftists are stupid but never realised they were stupid to such an extent!



			
				uttorasen said:
			
		

> i went to tamil last time, they just hate hindi, and it's the same in the entire south. they just hate hindi.


So? I hate some languages too? What that has to do here? Explain!



			
				uttoransen said:
			
		

> all east states from bengol, orrissa, and far east languages are simalar to bengoli, and they don't speak hindi.


But right now u said u speak very pure hindi. Was that a joke on urself again?? And i have been to these states and even conversed with them in Hindi. Shud I complain against u now....for making baseless posts??

Please have some respect for urself! Dont make others laugh at you like ROFLMAO!



			
				uttoransen said:
			
		

> then after that you talking of north, there you have a point, as there is practically no west of india, taking maharastra to north, people speak there hindi. yes after there local language, but they too don't want hindi to be made as national language.


Did u go each house and conducted a poll? Or ur again making stupid statemnts from for wonderland. Anyways u cant even represent urself properly,keep making contradicting statement,full of baseless statements that make me laugh. Then how can u talk about others.....Did they elect u?? to represent them.

Man for about "National" bird/song/animal/language I have spoke 	uite a lot. But I say one thing u depict quite a lot to stupid left leaders and are pretty much like them. Sorry more stupid then them. May be u can become Leftist leader! 
But then dont tell them about English or they'll throw u out like they threw "Sonia Gandhi" for being foreigner!!

EPEACE! POST AGAIN!
I'll be pleased if u reply to each and every single unreplied line left in my last 4 posts!
U'll gather some repute if u do so!
waiting.........!


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 3, 2006)

^
Immature personal attacks. That is not a debate.

Mods, please lock, like you locked the Ganesh immersion thread.


----------



## mediator (Sep 3, 2006)

led_shankar said:
			
		

> ^
> Immature personal attacks. That is not a debate.
> .



Whose making personal attacks?? Did I make any attack on u?? Telling others of how ignorant they are about Natonal Bird/Animal/Language, its definition and whateva is not a personal attack.

Neways quote mah points please!! This is a debate

My posts have just started. And I want @uttora and you @led_shankar to reply each of my unreplied lines from last 4 posts.

@led_shankar.....Bro... U made me come here....and challenged me to make some points in this debate! Then I expected u to make more posts than @uttoraNonsense !.....But I guess ur quitting already! That makes me realy sad.




			
				led_shankar said:
			
		

> And mediator and SolidSnake, I'd be interested in your reply about the Quote on the national animal and national bird


Remember this??
U shud not do that u know!! If u called me to make some posts here in my busy routine in life...then u shud be prepared to face them. Why quit??
Take ur time 1day,1 week or an year to convince me if I'm wrong....but dont quit!! And quote me completely!


MODS please DONT CLOSE THIS THREAD! I BEG U!


----------



## SolidSnake (Sep 3, 2006)

Bhai Log, yeh Mahabharat band karo. Lets all debate in cool and calm manner without being aggressive.


----------



## uttoransen (Sep 3, 2006)

meadiator you are a big ediot, and it's my fault that i have answred so much here, that's it, now no more, and that name again, making personal comments, targetting my name, doing all sorts of shameful act, and don't worry, answer as much as you can, quote every line of mine, as i am not going to come to this page again. and it's all because of your personal attacks on my, mods please take care, as it's not allowed in any forum to make personal attacks on names etc.

your posts are full of ediotism, just go through that, and you will learn. democracy right, then why hindi language as national language? make every one equal, why national language, if no national religion. anyways you can answer what you like, as i am not going to read this again. so quote and quote till you get tired.


----------



## mediator (Sep 4, 2006)

uttoransen said:
			
		

> meadiator you are a big ediot, and it's my fault that i have answred so much here, that's it, now no more, and that name again, making personal comments, targetting my name, doing all sorts of shameful act, and don't worry, answer as much as you can, quote every line of mine, as i am not going to come to this page again. and it's all because of your personal attacks on my, mods please take care, as it's not allowed in any forum to make personal attacks on names etc.
> 
> your posts are full of ediotism, just go through that, and you will learn. democracy right, then why hindi language as national language? make every one equal, why national language, if no national religion. anyways you can answer what you like, as i am not going to read this again. so quote and quote till you get tired.



Awww Uttora Babu...quitting already?? This was a stereotypical comment from a person who lost a debate and calling other a stupid in frustration without proof while chickening out!

I thought I'll hearing more jokes from u. Anyways u r like a typical CPM personal who will first make baseless comments like nobody speaks "HIndi" like CPM says Bones in "Bab Ramdev's" Medicine and then making a big issue of it......and then later saying that Punjabis speak "Hindi" and u speak pure "Hindi" and CPM saying yeah it was a fault "No bones Found!!" .....and atlast quitiing and hiding ur face for a while to keep out of the social inferiority!!



			
				uttorasen said:
			
		

> t's my fault that i have answred so much here


Answered?? .....Say that u made a mockery of urself and made a big joke of u. All u did is made me laugh!......Tell me any point that u posted with some correct definition or a base. U were constantly condradicting ur own posts !!!!



			
				uttorasen said:
			
		

> quote every line of mine, as i am not going to come to this page again.


Where will u go?? You can run but cant hide! Lets meet in next fight club and tell some good jokes there then too!! I wanna know the depth of stupidity of CPM heads !



			
				uttorasen said:
			
		

> make every one equal


Exactly...Thats why u shud not hate any national language and have respect towards other National languages!!

Neways I quoted each single line of urs in which u were ignorant,making baseless comments,contradicting.......blabla! And marked the one "agreed" in which u surprisingly showed a little nobleness! 
So now you also quote na..... do the same! 

I gave so much evidence from ur posts,enlightened u, gave u so much proof that u were indeed ignorant and stupid! So do the same for me now. Why are u chickening out??

And for complaints.........what is there to complaint?? Stupid is defined as the one who is ignorant and makes irresponsible/baseless statements. I just called u stupid and ignorant. What is there to complaint??

Neways like I said in previous debate of "America better than India"........u were very racial to
1. Biharis calling them chor constantly!
2. Muslims
3. Were not quoting properly throughout
4. Calling all Indians as "Mentally Unfit"

Now did I complaint to Gods/Mods of this forum?? 
U shud not start a thread if u dont have guts to reply to others/opponents. OK??
Why are u chickening out anyway?? Are my posts too lengthy for u or u taste some sour truth there?? Take ur time post it next week .... I'll be waiting!

I advice u to stay outta FIGHT CLUB...coz u'll get similar replies particularly for ur posts and its not a place for a Softy like u....!!  Coz u'll again start a thread...then others will laugh at ur baseless/fantasy like posts...then u'll cry, call em idiot in frustration and chicken out in between!!

Neways MODS u can close it now.....as the creator himself is quitting and nobody in this FIGHT CLUB is thick skinned enough to play with me !

Neways @uttora Babu....Lets be friends again. ANd dont make baseless statements in next fight club ...coz
1. Thats against forum rules
2. Pisses me off
3. Nobody likes it

Is it OK u guys/Farangi supporters ............or still wanna play?? I thought some 2-3 pages more will be continued but its only 3 pages and topic is at the end....Am SAD!! 
So..."what should be india's national language?".....hehe!


----------



## nikku12982 (Sep 4, 2006)

after two days it is good to see that hindi is leading by good majority and seen good response by "mediator"  to immature act by "uttoransen".If u will try to conduct a survey or poll by south India(except T.N) they will support hindi as national langauge.But still they will feel proud of their regional language.Because i have seen most people(in south cities) will respond u well in hindi rather than any other language.
   One thing more if u see FM radio in some south cities they have maintained  good way of praising national language with their regional language, i have seen all people enjoying.........
   This langauge brings national integration between the diverse community of our country.So please stop abusing hindi any more,If any body comes out opposing hindi,he can't escape..........


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 4, 2006)

@mediator: when I said I was interested, I did not mean that I wanted to bicker about it; I was plain curious 

And I did not _quit_ this 'debate'; This is not a debate at all

And personal atttacks refers to crap like this:



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> @uttorasen...Oh u qouting now...I'm so excited!!



and 


			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Atleast for once use ur mind!!


and


			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Looks like ur post!





			
				mediator said:
			
		

> So man...First u say "where is hindi"...then u say "There is hindi". ARe u OK?? Which post of urs shud I play with??





			
				mediator said:
			
		

> MAn debates are meant to be speaking with strong,convincing statements and not to by uttering whateva baseless,stupid thing that comes in ur mind. U r making a BIG JOKE OF URSELF here by contradicting ur very own foundation of this thread, ur statements.
> U HAVE BEEN CHECKMATED! Now if u wanna held ur repute high or atleast have little bit of self esteem the n I beg not to bow in front of foreigners!
> Any more posts from u.....I'll consider them either jokes now or a time pass!


and


			
				mediator said:
			
		

> What does that mean...?? If I am intelligent..then ur intelligent also?? Are u kidding me? U have made enough joke of urself. U r nowhere near intelligent now!


and



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Again Uttora Babu can u explain how relevant ths post of urs is in this topic? Shud I start calling u Mr.UttoraNonsense again?? Then u'll go to mods like a child and say that mediator is making fun of me.
> Wake up man if u continue like this not only I but others will also make fun of u.


and


			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Reading all my posts I though nobody will ever dare to vote for English. But I guess either u havent rea them properly or u r absolutely Dumb or dont understand ENGLISH very well....coz u have so many vocablury,clauses,grammer errors in your posts. But u still say English!! Do u speak bangla also with so many language errors?.
> 
> I guess u'll remain Dumb as ever! A clear characteristic of LEFT LEADERS, CPM supporters!



and



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Why is there no relation?? Its a clear analogy. I guess u never been thought with analogy. Even a child can understand this. Well the posts u dont understand...Do u reply them as stupid?? Explain!!


and


			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Hahahahaha...thats the Joke of the Year Mr.UttoraNonsense! as I thought ur too confused and need some enlightenment!


and


			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Please @uttoranonsense........I thin u can please me with ur Jokes. So please keep posting such Nonsense here. Not good for forums...but entertaining for me atleast!!


and


			
				mediator said:
			
		

> WERE U TRYING TO MAKE A BIG JOKE/MOCKERY OF URSELF THE WHOLE TIME AND ENLIGHTENING OTHERS OF HOW DUMB U R??



^That is why i am 'quitting' this debate. I have no respect for people who do not know how to argue in a dignified manner.
__________


			
				SolidSnake said:
			
		

> Bhai Log, yeh Mahabharat band karo. Lets all debate in cool and calm manner without being aggressive.



^^+1


----------



## __Virus__ (Sep 4, 2006)

I dont really think Hindi or any Mother tongue should be. My full love to hindi and my mother tongue but still precisely speaking how many of us will be ready to speak in Hindi at a meet/function/outing/treat blabla.. well not much. This doenst really justifices my point but nationalising Hindi wudnt really help us out. I was in Delhi last year and was quiet surprised by Hindi all over.. Bus boards/bill boards/addresses etc etc.. I mean it was difficult for me even to understand what was what and what was not.. I know how to read/write Hindi and I was topper in my class but still I dont really think Hindi fits the bill to fullest.


----------



## Yamaraj (Sep 4, 2006)

I don't understand why people shy away from Hindi so much. If southerners
can learn to speak and write in English, what makes Hindi so difficult? IMHO,
it's only ugly regionalism at play. They suport English as the national language,
only because they cannot tolerate Hindi and northerners.

And please, cut that Urdu crap. Urdu is written in Farsi, but spoken in Hindi.
Hindi is widely spoken and understood, not only all over India, but in other
South-Asian countries too. Even Afghans understand and can speak in Hindi.

No doubt, English is the International language of comminication and economy.
But people suggesting that English should be made our national language are
out of their respective minds. France, Germany, Japan, Russia, China, Brazil
and many other countries have done well without spineless dependency on a
foreign language. It's just that most of us Indians happen to have little self-
esteem and self-respect. 200 years of slavery to the British have changed
the way we think and act. What we need is to get ourselves together and learn
to respect *our* heritage and history.

There is another analysis to this English problem. It's no secret that majority
of Indian males drool after the firangi girls, regardless of their origin and language.
The apparant sexiness of their females somehow makes English a sexy language,
or so what fellow Indians tend to think. This mentality makes them believe
that Hindi is a 'ganwar' language, only for Biharis.

With this mindset, people, we're not going to become a developed nation anywhere
near 2025 as our President tends to believe. Until and unless we learn to
respect our culture, heritage, history, languages and ourselves, this part of
the World will always be looked down as a ghetto, slum and a bunch of Third
World nations.
__________


			
				Vyasram said:
			
		

> i feel tortured each time those morons shift to hindi stuff on tv (DD, we're talkin abt) in south India. Atleast here they must use translators and telecast shows in their regional languages or English. I dont f'ing know  why the DD guyz give us Hindi commentary in our region even while they have a feed of english. Is it bcoz they what to irritate everyone here(more ppl speak English than Hindi here) or it is bcoz they are noobs who dont know how to give separate feeds for the south and the North


Except that the Southern English accent is so bad, I cannot even tolerate it
for a second. They speak English in Tamil, and that makes it Taminglish, not
English. I understand the sentiments of TN people associated with Tamil, but
their English love is beyond any rational comprehension. You people don't come
from The British Isles, do you?

What you need to do is spank your politicians and sink your regionalism into the
sea. To me, it's more of a political issue than anything else.


----------



## paul_007 (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm a proud hindi speaker , even in my office we all speak in HINDI.


----------



## Vyasram (Sep 4, 2006)

@yamaraj

the thing is we dont know Hindi and most here consider learning it a waste of time. so if someone gives commentary in hindi , it looks as if they are doing it just to irritate us especially with a live feed of english commentary. the thing that matters is the spread of a language. english is the most spreaded language , get it


----------



## mail2and (Sep 4, 2006)

Who is the Einstein who said Hindi is not spoken in Maharashtra and Punjab? 

I'm from Punjab and I live in Mumbai. 99% of people I've met in Haryana, Punjab, Maharashtra(unless u go into the deep rural areas) speak Hindi.

We must understand that there are different dialects of Hindi just as there are different dialects of English. That isn't called abusing the language. 

When I was in Chennai, everyone I met spoke to me only in Tamil. Even educated people never made any effort to communicate in English. I felt they purposely did so as they realized I wasn't a local. 

Who says only 15% people speak Hindi? Are you even sane? 

According to the 2001 census, there are 17 crore people in UP. 8 crore people in Bihar. Around 2 crore each in Haryana and Punjab. About a crore in Uttaranchal. 2.5 crores in Jharkhand. 6 crore in Madhya Pradesh. 3 crores in Chattisgarh. And around a crore people in Delhi.  Do the math.

That's what happens when people don't drink Complan when they are small.

The problem with people in TN especially is that there is this 'hostility' towards the people north of the Vindhyas. 

The common perception there is that north indians(esp UP people and Biharis) are fools. Well where do the maximum number of IAS, IPS, IFS officers come from?

Hindi is the 3th most spoken language in the world. *www.krysstal.com/spoken.html

I can't speak Punjabi but I'm proud that I speak good Hindi. 

Oh by the way, I study in one of the better commerce colleges in India and it is cool to speak in Hindi here  We aren't English backside lickers, if you understand what I mean.


----------



## Vyasram (Sep 4, 2006)

the basic necessity and need for a language is to understand one another and that cant be possible if anyone is stupid enough to think that their own language is the mightiest , joining with the majority will save enormous amt of time and there wont be any translation probs. 

the words are "speak any language you want provided that all the listeners/conversationists who are listening to it know it". i'm not against any language but i just wanna say that forcing someone to practise a lang simply bcoz itz their national language is unfair. Listen this DD guyz


----------



## busyanuj (Sep 4, 2006)

don't worry, chill out guyz. the Government of India ain't gonna change the national language depending upon the results of this poll.

anyways, I'll like to offer a small correction to my englishman brother mr. vyasram (in his post at 12:29PM) here: 
there's no such word as "*spreaded*" in English.



P.S. I'll love to see you correcting me on this one   , if you can.




As for whoever said that Hindi isn't spoken in Punjab: I'd like to correct you on that one, but I can't. You haven't been to Punjab and/or you don't know. Hindi is still alive and widely spoken in Punjab.




I'm not here to argue in the favour of or voice my opinion against any language. Everyone loves the language he or she is comfortable conversing and writing in. 

As for English, it's here to stay. But please don't murder it.


----------



## Yamaraj (Sep 4, 2006)

Vyasram said:
			
		

> the words are speak any language you want provided that all the listeners/conversationists who are listening to it know it.


Remember, an Englishman dies for every sentence of this calibre. Keep it up!


----------



## mAYHEM (Sep 4, 2006)

I vote for English
Hindi is spoken in North-Western India bcoz it has similarities with local languages.


----------



## mail2and (Sep 4, 2006)

mAYHEM said:
			
		

> I vote for English
> Hindi is spoken in North-Western India bcoz it has similarities with local languages.



Did English originate in India? How many Indians speak English? What would the common man rather speak? India's national language is and will stay Hindi.


----------



## mAYHEM (Sep 4, 2006)

English is more Universal Language than Hindi.And never mentioned that English orignated In India.It depends on the common man from where he is.

Acc to Wikipedia



> A national language is a language (or language variant, i.e. dialect) which uniquely represents the national identity of a nation or country. A national language is used for political and legal discourse and so designated by a country's government.



Hindi doesn't fits the above two cases.
English fits the second case.



> A national language is not to be confused with the predominant language, which is spoken by the majority of people from within a country's borders.


That says all


----------



## Yamaraj (Sep 4, 2006)

mAYHEM said:
			
		

> English is more Universal Language than Hindi.And never mentioned that English orignated In India.It depends on the common man from where he is.


If you can convince the French, Russians, Germans, Japanese or Italians to accept
English as their national language, you'll have me by your side. And I don't care
for "The Common (wo)man", the type that speak broken English all the time only
to feel special, or for cheap ego satisfaction.


----------



## Vyasram (Sep 4, 2006)

Yamaraj said:
			
		

> Remember, an Englishman dies for every sentence of this calibre. Keep it up!




lol, thats a typo... edited
__________


			
				Yamaraj said:
			
		

> If you can convince the French, Russians, Germans, Japanese or Italians to accept
> English as their national language, you'll have me by your side. And I don't care
> for "The Common (wo)man", the type that speak broken English all the time only
> to feel special, or for cheap ego satisfaction.



enough, how abt developing a single hybrid of all the langs in the world so that all ppl will accept it. btw i dont see that happenning


----------



## mAYHEM (Sep 4, 2006)

Our laws and Constitution r in English why were they not written in Hindi or any other Local Language.


----------



## praka123 (Sep 4, 2006)

about hindi guys,In my Lang there is  a proverb "Pottakinattile Tavala" ie,small frog in a small pool.u ppl r like that.you thought that india is full of Hindi,thats wrong wrong and wrong. *we need english only the poll is manipualted!how?'coz hindiwalle will only vote Hindi!.*
u r thinging imperialistic of ur Hindusthaan,but fails to have the brain focussing 2wards Tamil naad and south except Karnatak been polluted i mean bcame hybrid of southnnorth.i watch hindi channels esp zee news they r not at all considered about south except B;lore.while south indian channels esp Maran's channels sun,udaya,surya etc... are reporting news from allover india without any caps on north.I know *even if north try its best,Tamilnaad,kerala and Andhra cannot accept hindi supremacy.got it bacche log?*

ps:dont get angry and put foul words.i had gone thru one.mind it i cant bear another 4 the sake of so called "fight club"


----------



## mediator (Sep 4, 2006)

led_shankar said:
			
		

> And personal atttacks refers to crap like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh man u quoted a lot of my lines..hahaha. Nice!
 Neways I was talking to @uttorasen....why are u so concerned?? Even if ur concerned...then go ahead read the whole  debate of "Is America bettr than India"....U'll know what I mean!

hmmm....@led_shankar....Have you ever joined or participated in real debates?? I think you never had.......coz talking like this is never considered a personal remark. Debate is like a chess game...where remarks like this are necessary so that the opponent dont post hte same reply more than once, make baseless statements.

Ok if someone says baselessly that u r an idiot,u are good for nothing and talks whatever dirty about you that comes in his mind in front of everybody everyday........just like that. What will be ur reply to him?? Will u reply him nicely.....and beg him not to do that??

Go ahead read that "Is america better than India" Debate. I forgived him not quoting there, making baseless statements etc. But now if a person annoys u repeatedly what will u do?? Well I dunno about u but I like to annoy him in return tooo! Anyways these are not personal remarks!
Read some book on debates....u'll find more nasty techniques than this. And my posts liek this are too ethical to be called crap. 
U have no idea what crap,persoanl remarks can be like!! Please read the previous debate too!



			
				led_shankar said:
			
		

> That is why i am 'quitting' this debate. I have no respect for people who do not know how to argue in a dignified manner.


Now tell me bro. Did I ever make any personal remark on u?? Coz I never saw u making any baseless,stupid statements like @uttora babu! Read all his posts and tell me if they make any sense. Read the whole debate of national language from the start and u'll know what I mean!


@Yamaraj.....Well said bro! 50 points to you. Seriously English supporters Have lost their respective minds to name some foreign language as national language. They have forgotten the definition of word "NATIONAL" (meaning orginating in India) and pride for their culture too!



			
				vyasram said:
			
		

> the thing is we dont know Hindi and most here consider learning it a waste of time. so if someone gives commentary in hindi , it looks as if they are doing it just to irritate us especially with a live feed of english commentary. the thing that matters is the spread of a language. english is the most spreaded language , get it


So what will you do if u go to Sikkim,bihar,nepal,China,Japan etc etc??? Most of them dont know how to speak English or Tamil. As I said its the fault of commentator if he speaks in Hindi. I'm not saying to learn Hindi. But atleast name some Indian language to be called as national language according to its definition!!


@mail2and....50 points to u toooo! Anyways....wow that was cool....u blew the fuse of English supporters in one go by enlightening them of necessary facts and reality!



			
				vyasram said:
			
		

> the words are speak any language you want provided that all the listeners/conversationists who are listening to it know it


This post of urs seem to me very much like the posts of @uttorasen cause of some English clause errors. Dont mind it...but are u alias of @uttorasen ?? Just asking!




			
				vyasram said:
			
		

> forcing someone to practise a lang simply bcoz itz their national language is unfair. Listen this DD guyz


Who is forcing man?? Are u forced to speak Indian National Anthem?? Lalu was sitting on one of the national holiday functions when National anthem was being sung!!
If u dont like hindi then switch channel watch some other channel than DD. That simple!
What I wanna point is the Indian Language that is spoken the most is Hindi that orginated from Sankrit the mother of all Indian Langauges and may be  the world. I can give u the facts...but then it wud be dumb if u ask for such facts as they well understood. Neways the poll of this debate gives u the facts itself!!



			
				busyanuj said:
			
		

> there's no such word as "spreaded" in English.


Well said. But bro u'll find plenty of such words from all English supporters here => vyasram,uttorasen. Read the whole debate. You'll find 1000s of such words from the main supporter @uttora who started this thread.
Thats ugly actually that they have so many grammer,clauses,vocablury errors in English and still try to make foreigners happy!

@busyanuj....50 points too u tooo!



			
				busyanuj said:
			
		

> You haven't been to Punjab and/or you don't know. Hindi is still alive and widely spoken in Punjab


I've been empasising on this but they fail to understand such simple fact and then later when I try to correct them they say I made fun of them ! 




			
				busyanuj said:
			
		

> As for English, it's here to stay. But please don't murder it.


 
Exactly it can become the second most widespread language. Also the second language the Indians speak......but not National Language even if it becomes more widespread than Hindi in future....coz it has not orginated in India and thats why not Indian and thats why cant become National Language!!



			
				yamaraj said:
			
		

> Remember, an Englishman dies for every sentence of this calibre. Keep it up!


Forget it bro...they dont understand such things as self-esteem or calibre or whateva related to ones morale!



			
				mayhem said:
			
		

> I vote for English
> Hindi is spoken in North-Western India bcoz it has similarities with local languages.


Still? Did u read all the posts of this debate?? U came rocking like @uttorasen...made ur statement...Do u know how many people now will laugh at u too as they laughed at @uttora??
I guess U aint read from the start.....thats why u still have a chance to change ur post......Go and read from the start, quote each line from post of every one who oppose English, tell ur reasons for opposing and then say that u like English still!
But if dont change ur opinion then I challenge u to continue here,fight like a man for ur word/statement......and dont chicken out like @uttorasen(the creator of this thread)! Wating for ur next post anxiously....



			
				mayhem said:
			
		

> English is more Universal Language than Hindi


So did China,Russia,France,Germany etc etc and all  changed to English?? Why do u bow to foreigners so much?? Do u still wanna confirm to them that u are their slave and will change ur Nations pride for them??

The world who now sees to India for some enlightening/steps first before taking their own step....will laugh at India because of Indians like u!



			
				mayhem said:
			
		

> It depends on the common man from where he is.


What does this mean?? Explain! Will u change India's prime minister to Bush for same illogical,irrational reasoning??



			
				mayhem said:
			
		

> A national language is a language (or language variant, i.e. dialect) which uniquely represents the national identity of a nation or country. A national language is used for political and legal discourse and so designated by a country's government.


Wow u searched the wiki?? I told the definition here itself. See man this is against forum rules to go on making ur statemnts in a debate without looking at others. If u came here new in this debate then u shud have read others posts first. Now shud i put all my previous replies specially for u?? Then u'll chicken out as well like @uttorasen!

Neways the deinitions from wiki that u posted themseff say a BIG no to English. Think about it!

Thats why I give u a chance to change ur opinion...change it to some other Indian language or whateva. I wont mind that....But if u still voice support for English then u'll have to deal with me for 4-5 pages more!! Believe me!!



			
				prakash_kerala said:
			
		

> about hindi guys,In my Lang there is a proverb "Pottakinattile Tavala" ie,small frog in a small pool.u ppl r like that.you thought that india is full of Hindi,thats wrong wrong and wrong. we need english only the poll is manipualted!how?'coz hindiwalle will only vote Hindi!.


Thats right hindi waala will vote hindi and tamil to tamil etc etc.So? How will it manipulate the poll? It shows how many pople all across the India vote for Hindi and know and speak hindi and have great respect for hindi. Well currently 32 % vote fro English. So shud I say like u that even 32 % is a great figure because of some manipulation?? That was indeed a very childish reply!

See man I have great respect for u....coz u have helped me a number of times in Open Source and QnA section. But dont make frustrated remarks for Hindi supporters or English opposers. If people from South are so much speaking English then why are not they here in a froum written in English?? And even if they are then why is the percentage of English still half of Hindi??
If u also make baseless comments like @uttorasen...then God help u. U know what I mean. I'll be the biggest opponent u'll face here for making baseless, frustrated remarks.



			
				prakash_kerala said:
			
		

> u r thinging imperialistic of ur Hindusthaan


Isnt it ur Hindustan??



			
				prakash_kerala said:
			
		

> even if north try its best,Tamilnaad,kerala and Andhra cannot accept hindi supremacy.got it bacche log?


u say u gone thru all the posts and facts and still dont think Hindi is most widely spoken?? nad how can u tell anyways that how many south Indians or North Indians are here?? Do u personally know each of them?? Didnt the pol of this topic enlighten u??
Hmmm....bacche log?? Dont mind it....but if I'll begin to speak on this then u too will chicken out like @uttorasen! I guess u were pretty excited for some reason when u made this post. I advice u not to do that in future and make the posts in a calm manner.....coz others can find flaw in your own debates and the make fun of you.
I saw u first time make such comments like "bacche log" in such a hot discussion. So I'm not speaking anything against you right now. But humbly request u to please dont do that in future.

This is getting interesting more farangi supporters are here to make foreigners happy so much that they will sell their ego,Inidan pride too for that! Common I'm ready to fight all of u in this Fight Club....but first u have to read all the posts here from the start....and have to quote each single line of all my replies here from the start. 
Do that and I'll see u as a man who is strong enough to be called opponent to fight with!!


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 4, 2006)

As you know, I am "quitting" this debate. I will reply only to those points directed at me.



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> @uttorasen....why are u so concerned??


I am not concerned for his sake (I hardly know him); I am concerned for the sake of the debate. The quality of the debate is ruined by personal attacks/comments.



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> .......where remarks like this are necessary so that the opponent dont post hte same reply more than once, make baseless statements.


you could have pointed out on the baselessness of the statements in a professional manner; What you did was more like two children squabbling on the street.



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Go ahead read that "Is america better than India" Debate.


I did not read that thread because it was an extremely stupid topic.



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Now tell me bro. Did I ever make any personal remark on u?? Coz I never saw u making any baseless,stupid statements like @uttora babu! Read all his posts and tell me if they make any sense. Read the whole debate of national language from the start and u'll know what I mean!


I think I have replied to this statement in my response to the first quote I made (in this post itself).


Okay, this is off-topic, but:


			
				mediator said:
			
		

> @Yamaraj.....Well said bro! 50 points to you. Seriously English supporters Have lost their respective minds to name some foreign language as national language. They have forgotten the definition of word "NATIONAL" (meaning orginating in India) and pride for their culture too!


remember how you fought in the Ganesh immersion thread? 

Oh, BTW,


			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Sankrit the mother of all Indian Langauges and may be the world


No. Dravidian languages, Andamanese languages, Tibeto-Burman and Austro-Asiatic languages have not originated from Sanskrit. *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Languages_of_India

And Sanskrit is not the father/mother of all languages _in the world_ at all. Sanskrit, Greek and Latin, according to the most prevalent theory, have been derived from a common ancestor. Moreover, Sinic languages (Japanese, Chinese etc.) come from a totally diferent ancestor.

^The only reason I'm mentioning this is because I have a subject on linguistics in college, and I just thought I'd chip in.



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Do that and I'll see u as a man who is strong enough to be called opponent to fight with!!


Respect the debate, and I'll see you as a person sensible enough to fight with.


----------



## mail2and (Sep 4, 2006)

prakash kerala said:
			
		

> about hindi guys,In my Lang there is  a proverb "Pottakinattile Tavala" ie,small frog in a small pool.


There is a proverb in Hindi made famous by the movie Omkara.. 'Ch*tiye aur Bewakoof mein dhage bhar ka farak hota hai'


			
				prakash kerala said:
			
		

> u ppl r like that.you thought that india is full of Hindi,thats wrong wrong and wrong.



About 50 crore people speak Hindi natively. Around 20-30 crore can understand Hindi. Hmmm.. i pity your maths skills.



			
				prakash kerala said:
			
		

> we need english only the poll is manipualted!how?'coz hindiwalle will only vote Hindi!.



Each person can vote only one time. If Hindi speaking people won't vote for Hindi.. whom will they vote for? Tamil or whatever language you speak?



			
				prakash kerala said:
			
		

> u r thinging imperialistic of ur Hindusthaan



It's Hindustan not Hindusthaan. If you can't respect and spell the name of your country properly, I fear what else you can do against this land.



			
				prakash kerala said:
			
		

> i watch hindi channels esp zee news they r not at all considered about south except B;lore.while south indian channels esp Maran's channels sun,udaya,surya etc...



Did you ever watch NDTV India or Aaj Tak. And you claim Zee News reports only North related news. Sheesh! You're such a regional fanatic.

I don't see any difference between you and the people who blew up trains in Mumbai.


----------



## mediator (Sep 4, 2006)

led_shankar said:
			
		

> What you did was more like two children squabbling on the street


I know that but read all his posts first and u'll find his posts like an ignorant 3rd grader making comments from his childish fantasies. I tried to persuade him humbly first. He didnt improved. Then he repeatedly made stupid/absurd and irrational statements. i warned him the last time. But after that had to talk to him like that only coz he kept on mumbling of whateva that came in his fantasy island/mind. Now did I spoke to u like that??
Ofcors if nobody makes baseless/irration/absurd statements then debate becomes more interesting. And read the froum rules tooo.... It says not to post such statements. Its against the forum rules. 
So instead of telling him ur correcting me?? If he hadnt started that....then I also wudnt have corrected him. Anyways I still says these are not personal remarks!! Dont u argue on this one. Read books on debate and u know what i mean. If opponent is worthy of talking humbly then he is talked with all ethics. But if he breaks the code of conduct then how shud everybody talks to him?? Dont u see debates in parliament?? Anyways it is the  last example i wud have given!



			
				led_shankar said:
			
		

> I did not read that thread because it was an extremely stupid topic.


Exactly.....but read last 10 posts there finishing from mine and u'll know what i mean!



			
				led_shankar said:
			
		

> remember how you fought in the Ganesh immersion thread?


Hehehe.....Please dont u bring that here...He has made frinds with me now.U  trying to break that friendship now??



			
				led_shankar said:
			
		

> Respect the debate, and I'll see you as a person sensible enough to fight with.


Oh I do!! But man really.....stupid/irrational/absurd posts really pisses me off...if debate is already ruined by such posts then who am I to disrespect the debate! But still I havent disprespected it at all!

well about ur edited post now about sanskrit being mother of all languages in India.......I read it in my history books. My sanskrit teachers tells me that and many many more elders. Please I request u not to make Wiki a reference for ur daily help. It will ruin ur life. Some of the info in wiki is correct. Anyways how does wiki gets its database...Ever wondered?? Wiki is my last resort to gather information!
anyways yeah...I did persuaded him in my most humble manner and rebuked as u said and I have a lotta patience too to wait for other to improve. But....what more can I do??


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 4, 2006)

uh...mediator, sorry, but I just added something to my previous post. Please read it.

And you could have rebuked him for his "irrational" comments in a civilised manner too. You were saying things about his reputation etc., which were not needed.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 4, 2006)

I wonder what’s the problem of u guys here, why do some guys think we north Indian people suck, I mean what the hell, north or south, we are Indians

U come to U.P., we speak all languages here, doesn't matter what, Muslim speak Urdu, cos they like it, they find it more comfortable, however they are not saying that it should be our national language, cos our nationality is Indian, we speak Hindi. Punjabi, Marathi, Guajarati speak there own languages, nobody cares for that, simply, it should be something that the other one can understand

One Quote from a Movie of Amitabh Bachchan, "I can talk in English, I can walk in English, because English is a very funnnny language". English has 26 letters, including 5 vowels, however...Hindi has much more vowels & letters, and we can speak such words in Hindi, which cannot be said in English

Most people here don't even speak the true English, they speak mixed up American English, while the real British English is what it is, however, just like every country having its own history, style, and they have their own language which they find better then English or Hindi. U can't go to Germany & tell them to switch to English or Hindi, can U?

Stick to what u like, doesn't matter, u like Tamil ok, speak that, u like Marathi ok, speak that, but u can't say everyone to switch to English, that’s baseless

What do we say in Hindi “jaisa desh vaisa bhes”


----------



## alanpaladka (Sep 4, 2006)

Hindi should be the National Language.


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 4, 2006)

mediator said:
			
		

> well about ur edited post now about sanskrit being mother of all languages in India.......I read it in my history books. My sanskrit teachers tells me that and many many more elders. Please I request u not to make Wiki a reference for ur daily help. It will ruin ur life. Some of the info in wiki is correct. Anyways how does wiki gets its database...Ever wondered?? Wiki is my last resort to gather information!
> anyways yeah...I did persuaded him in my most humble manner and rebuked as u said and I have a lotta patience too to wait for other to improve. But....what more can I do??



The mother of all languages part was not from wikipedia. My linguistics (lingutics, mind it; not english/hindi/sanskrit) teacher told me that.

Also, I put that link there just in case you/someone else wanted to know more abou the terms (like Tibeto-Burman etc.) I put there; It was not my reference.
__________
P.S. - I can assure you history books are worse than wikipedia


----------



## mediator (Sep 4, 2006)

@led_shankar......no bro! Believe me atleast all the Indian languages are from Sanskrit...may be the world too. Ask ur elders,ur grandma,ur great grandma, some sanskrit scholar or even the researchers on Indian history. I can bet on this one. Only the accent,dialects have changed. But if u'll try to connect them....u'll know urself! But lets forget it.....its a different issue and not connected with this debate!!


----------



## praka123 (Sep 5, 2006)

*English needs to be the national language.
*i cant understand y u ppl cant think about south.I know that people from north are not aware of the conditions in south.they most probably come to B'lore or Hyderabad or other big towns and they r very happy to find the shopkeeper replying in Hindi!then assumes that all knows hindi and pretending that they dont.U know one thing FYI,In my city cochin/ernakulam only 2/3 days will a hindi film plays normally also theatre will be empty JFYI,have ur minds really opened towards south and understand south is much diffrnt.
@mail2and:the no of hindi speakers are not at ALL needed here.i said poll is manipulated in the sense ppl voting for Hindi dont know the exact level of penetration of hindi.i dont want ur lessons on maths or grammer classes and quoting 3rd level proverbs in hindi 


> I don't see any difference between you and the people who blew up trains in Mumbai.


 Pathetic u r .i tried  saying and arguing for truth.but no use with hindi fanatics.
@mediator:i dont want 2 argue with u.I'll be in opensource.


----------



## mediator (Sep 5, 2006)

@prakash.......About the post being manipulated....thats really absurd/irrational ! Are the mods of this forum biased against u or the south Indians?? That was soo childsish. If u dont like Hindi then say straight forward. If dont want it to become national language then say it straight forward. But stop making such childish posts. 

Man I have great respect for u.....so I dont wanna say anything for u like i said for @uttorasen! I'll rather quit this debate. 

But it really makes me sad that such a noble guy like u are making such baseless/absurd statements!! 
I have covered mostly all the south in past years. And many T.N people understand hindi and some speak too! My uncle is south Indian.....so sometimes I visit south. So dont tell like anyone dont know about the situation in South. Instead I think ur the one who needs to tour the whole of India.

And please as I said (I'm tired now) please vote for some Indian(one orginated in India) language to be national language. But still u say English?? Cant u understand a simple point?? Ok vote for tamil...but please stop talking abt english for god sake!



			
				prakash_kerala said:
			
		

> i cant understand y u ppl cant think about south


Bro......Nobody must be thinking about south like we north Indians do. Just come to the north...u'll find urself. And in this debate only I got to know that u south Indians do regionalism over Hindi and hate north Indians! Its about an year now for my revisit to T.N. But is that true??
If u wanna oppose me....then its alright.....quote each single line from all my posts here...coz I see u have not quoted or replied to even 10 percent of all my total posts here!

Neways U have made a great repute here in this forums....and joined it earlier than I did. But then dont let that repute go to waste and others mocking u in near future like @uttoransen by posting baseless/absurd/irrational replies!
I dont want to go after u like @uttora........coz i dont want ppl laughing at u too! 
Neways I'll tend to ignore ur posts I guess. Maybe other Hindi supporters and english opposers can take care of u! But please read al my posts and think about it for a second!


----------



## SolidSnake (Sep 5, 2006)

I think we should be pround of our languages. Be it Europeans (non UK)/East Asians/South Americans/Africans/Arabs, they are all fiercely proud of their languages. I used to work in a Danish NGO and everytime two Danes met, the conversation was always in Danish, you wouldn't see any non-(native)-English speaking country so mad about English as we are. The utility of English is vastly exaggerated, a Nation does not need English to progress other wise many of African Countries would have been economic powerhouse. Infact we would have been better off if English had been kicked out immedietely after Independence. 

Why don't we use our languages for everything, be it administration, education, judicial system. Why don't we translate Science, Maths, Medical Science books in our languages, it is not Rocket Science. Ideally Hindi should be connecting language among various states of India with each state using its own language. We should also make students (for example from North) learn other Indian languages (and vice versa), we should also teach them more about other states/cultures, we all are so ignorant about each other. We hardly know about our Country.


----------



## mail2and (Sep 5, 2006)

SolidSnake said:
			
		

> I think we should be pround of our languages. Be it Europeans (non UK)/East Asians/South Americans/Africans/Arabs, they are all fiercely proud of their languages. I used to work in a Danish NGO and everytime two Danes met, the conversation was always in Danish, you wouldn't see any non-(native)-English speaking country so mad about English as we are. The utility of English is vastly exaggerated, a Nation does not need English to progress other wise many of African Countries would have been economic powerhouse. Infact we would have been better off if English had been kicked out immedietely after Independence.
> 
> Why don't we use our languages for everything, be it administration, education, judicial system. Why don't we translate Science, Maths, Medical Science books in our languages, it is not Rocket Science. Ideally Hindi should be connecting language among various states of India with each state using its own language. We should also make students (for example from North) learn other Indian languages (and vice versa), we should also teach them more about other states/cultures, we all are so ignorant about each other. We hardly know about our Country.



Very good post.

We can also take the example of America. Most people there speak English. But, in the former Spanish colonies, Spanish is the more dominant language. But, still English remains their primary and national language.

If we can speak English, it should be a value addition to our CV and not something which we should force down on any other person's throat. 



@ Anti-hindi guys
On the other hand, Hindi is an Indian language spoken by over half the population and understood by over 70% as I had mentioned in my previous posts which 'anti-Hindi pro-English backside lickers' conveniently chose to ignore. If you have a point, then I challenge you to quote each and every single line of what I have posted and THEN reply to each single point rather than picking and choosing whatever you like.

My mother tongue is Punjabi, but I can't speak a word of Punjabi. I've always been taught to converse in Hindi at home. 

The point is that prejudiced people don't go anywhere in life. In 2006, these people talk about regionalism. That's why i don't find any difference between such people and the terrorists who carry out dastardly activities.


----------



## nik_for_you (Sep 5, 2006)

what about old sign language!!!!


----------



## mAYHEM (Sep 5, 2006)

mediator said:
			
		

> Still? Did u read all the posts of this debate?? U came rocking like @uttorasen...made ur statement...Do u know how many people now will laugh at u too as they laughed at @uttora??
> I guess U aint read from the start.....thats why u still have a chance to change ur post......Go and read from the start, quote each line from post of every one who oppose English, tell ur reasons for opposing and then say that u like English still!
> But if dont change ur opinion then I challenge u to continue here,fight like a man for ur word/statement......and dont chicken out like @uttorasen(the creator of this thread)! Wating for ur next post anxiously....


More of @uttorasen than debate.




			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Then u'll chicken out as well like @uttorasen!


*smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Happy/happy-080.gif


			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Thats why I give u a chance to change ur opinion...change it to some other Indian language or whateva. I wont mind that....But if u still voice support for English then u'll have to deal with me for 4-5 pages more!! Believe me!!


I changed my Opinion to........English


*s23.photobucket.com/albums/b399/Marcster2005/Smileypad/Threads/hijack.gif


----------



## utkarsh-techy (Sep 5, 2006)

well lets see english may be a populer language but the roots shall not be forgotten and that is why hindi should be the national language


----------



## mAYHEM (Sep 5, 2006)

utkarsh-techy said:
			
		

> well lets see english may be a populer language but the roots shall not be forgotten and that is why hindi should be the national language


Hindi is not the root of every Indian.Hindi is itself a branch.


----------



## mediator (Sep 5, 2006)

mayhem said:
			
		

> More of @uttorasen than debate.


How?? Please explain in detail. Dont make frustrated allegations man.
Hmmmm....So do u promise to play with me till the end?? 
Lets start....lemme play with u now!




			
				mayhem said:
			
		

> Hindi is spoken in North-Western India bcoz it has similarities with local languages.


What such a thing came in ur dreams?? Its like u saying stupidily that English is spoke in America only and not any other country!



			
				mayhem said:
			
		

> English is more Universal Language than Hindi


Universal?? *www2.ignatius.edu/faculty/turner/languages.htm
It says

```
1.  Chinese* (937,132,000)
   2. Spanish (332,000,000)
   3. English (322,000,000)
   4. Bengali (189,000,000)
   5. Hindi/Urdu (182,000,000)
   6. Arabic* (174,950,000)
   7. Portuguese (170,000,000)
   8. Russian (170,000,000)
   9. Japanese (125,000,000)
  10. German (98,000,000)
  11. French* (79,572,000)
```
What next......Will u say chinese now?? ROFLMAO!!
See hindi is 5th even though its confined to Indians only! And English spoken by many in world. From this cant u clearly see how much Hindi is spoken and understood in India??



			
				mayhem said:
			
		

> It depends on the common man from where he is.


I dunno if ur a common man here. Anyways where are u from?? America?? And just stopped here to cry for English?? Go to America and tell em that ur going to make English India's national Language. They will laugh at u!
India has become world's pride man. Dont destroy it!





			
				mayhem said:
			
		

> ```
> A national language is a language (or language variant, i.e. dialect) which uniquely represents the national identity of a nation or country. A national language is used for political and legal discourse and so designated by a country's government.
> ```
> Hindi doesn't fits the above two cases.
> ...


Thats pathetic! Will u search the whole net and find different definitions that will suit ur post?? And then later say this doesnt fit that and it fits into other?? Thats soooooooooo stupid just like @uttorasen's post.



			
				mayhem said:
			
		

> That says all


Lol! The different definitions clearly vote for Hindi. Common find more various different definitions that may suit ur post. Lets see what else u can do.



			
				vyasram said:
			
		

> enough, how abt developing a single hybrid of all the langs in the world so that all ppl will accept it. btw i dont see that happenning


why are u changing ur stance?? Stick to English now and fight for it! U afraid of something??




			
				mayhem said:
			
		

> Our laws and Constitution r in English why were they not written in Hindi or any other Local Language.


Oh so u read toooo?? Then where is quotations for my posts??
Anyways who said constitution is in English?? There are copies for Hindi tooooooo. And it was written in 50 yrs back when most Indians didnt know English and less than 1% spoke English.
So how did they read about constitution?? And who told u Indian constitution was written in English for Indians?? @Uttorasen?... or u had another dream??



Neways u quoted only 1 post of mine and that too in which I was not in action and was requesting u humbly to read something....All My posts!

So where are quotations on my posts???? IS it too hard for u not to quote each and every single line of all my posts?? Or dont have the guts to prove them wrong??

I proved the above posts of urs wrong....now its ur turn!

And now I wud like u to make a quote on the definition of NAtional Language that I know......I know u wont read my previous posts ....may be u too are  afraid of quoting them and opposing them! Thats why i Do it specially for u!


```
National Language = Language that orginated in one's country and may be not spoken by majority.
```

So please reply on this firstly before quoting rest of my posts! I know u wont be able to....thats why only this first! 



			
				mayhem said:
			
		

> Hindi is not the root of every Indian.Hindi is itself a branch


True....But English doesnt even comes in that Branch...the Indian Languages Branch!!


Neways I know I shud go easy on u......But still I repeat for u to quotes every single line of all my posts if ur a man! If u dont have the balls/guts to do so....then say "I cant.....I dont have the balls/guts".

What.....U too came here to make mockery of urself now like @uttorasen by not quoting everyone?? Thats Against the FORUM RULES boy!

Go quote every one and every single line of them. U cant just Jump in like that  in an already going hot debate and then expect to start fresh. Others will pause their debate then........will abuse u in their respective minds in that way and will laugh at u untill u have finished making ur baseless statements......and then will  resume their debate again. Have some ethics boy!
Common Boy read from start...and do what I said. See I completely quoted u now!


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 5, 2006)

mediator said:
			
		

> I have covered mostly all the south in past years. And all T.N people understand hindi and some speak too! My uncle is south Indian.....so sometimes I visit south. So dont tell like anyone dont know about the situation in South. Instead I think ur the one who needs to tour the whole of India.


Who said? I'm born and brought up in Chennai. All my 22 years, I've been here only. Only *some* people (It'll be around 20-25% only) in Chennai might understand Hindi. Otherwise if you go anywhere in TN, you'll be a cockroach on it's back if you don't know Hindi *and* English.


----------



## Yamaraj (Sep 5, 2006)

Knowing and speaking English is one thing, making it the only national language
is another. If you ask for granting Tamil, Telugu, Kannada or any other *Indian*
language an equivalent status to that of Hindi, I've no problems with that. But,
it's a different matter altogether when it comes to English.

I think this abnormal English *love* comes from the mass acceptance of the
Christianity in South India. It's not that we Northerners don't understand or
cannot speak English, but we respect our language just as we respect our
respective mothers.

The day English becomes the national language in this country, the Parliament
will burn down, constitution will be rewritten and the politicians will all be hanged.

Let's make it clear. You have my support for *any* Indian language as *the
national language*. English doesn't count.

ADDED: And I agree with mediator that India will become an International laughing
stock if English were to be made her national language. Boost your esteem and
respect for self and country, people! You are slaves no more.


----------



## mediator (Sep 5, 2006)

Who said what @drgrudge?? I only told that many people understand hindi in T.N and some speak too... contrary to many English supporters and hindi opoosers here who say no one speak Hindi in T.N.



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> Only *some* people (It'll be around 20-25% only) in Chennai might understand Hindi.


I know that! U urself are saying that 20-25% understand hindi contrary to many english supporters who say no one speaks Hindi there. And thinking of their posts I think atleast 20-25% is also a great figure to counter their (Hindi opposers of T.N) posts.



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> Otherwise if you go anywhere in TN, you'll be a cockroach on it's back if you don't know Hindi *and* English.


Absolutely true! And I have posted this fact itself!

Neways I like that u (a mod) is also participating here and is from South and no baseless statements can be expected from u. U posted right facts. Now ...Can u give the correct facts for other states too? I already know that T.N has least Hindi speaking/understanding people of all states. That doesnt mean the whole of India is like that.
I have toured almost whole India (90%)......and had almost no problem in dealing with local people. I just talked to them in Hindi.


----------



## nik_for_you (Sep 5, 2006)

i dont have proof or figure with me but my opinion here is that hindi is fine as our national lang. making it english is baseless..


----------



## mAYHEM (Sep 5, 2006)

mediator said:
			
		

> Dont make frustrated allegations man


And dont call anyone Stupid.


			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Lets start....lemme play with u now!


C'mon man *www.smileypad.com/v224/Misc/Sumo.gif



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> What such a thing came in ur dreams?? Its like u saying stupidily that f English is spoke in America only and not any other country!


Thats not the Reply.Hindi and Punjabi(Spoken in North Western India)hv similarities bcoz they hv both evolved from Indo-Aryan Script.Thats why they hv similarities


			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Universal?? *www2.ignatius.edu/faculty/turner/languages.htm
> It says
> 
> ```
> ...


Universal in the sense its applicable to India and not World.




			
				mediator said:
			
		

> I dunno if ur a common man here. Anyways where are u from?? America?? And just stopped here to cry for English?? Go to America and tell em that ur going to make English India's national Language. They will laugh at u!


Just look a little left,and u can see my Location.At the moment i am laughing at u*smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Happy/happy-083.gif



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Thats pathetic! Will u search the whole net and find different definitions that will suit ur post?? And then later say this doesnt fit that and it fits into other?? Thats soooooooooo stupid just like @uttorasen's post.


I think thats more applicable to u,with all those figures from various sources.



			
				mediatore said:
			
		

> Lol! The different definitions clearly vote for Hindi. Common find more various different definitions that may suit ur post. Lets see what else u can do.


Instead of LOL just put a little stress on ur brain a little more,sochoo?



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Oh so u read toooo?? Then where is quotations for my posts??
> Anyways who said constitution is in English??


OMG a patriot like u don't know about our constituion.I think the "Preamble of India" says"We the people of India",does that clears ur mind.


			
				mediator said:
			
		

> So how did they read about constitution??


Whom ?


			
				mediator said:
			
		

> And who told u Indian constitution was written in English for Indians??


I think they were writting constitution for India so that mean it was for Indians :ROFLMO:.



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> ```
> National Language = Language that orginated in one's country and may be not spoken by majority.
> ```


All those 800 languages hv orignated in india only,And they r not spoken by majority.So why r not they Our National Language(s)





			
				mediator said:
			
		

> See I completely quoted u now!


 Thats the only onething u did "Quote".

*s23.photobucket.com/albums/b399/Marcster2005/Smileypad/Threads/hijack1.gif


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 5, 2006)

wow!!ROFL 


whatta thread


----------



## Yamaraj (Sep 5, 2006)

@mAYHEM
The *talented* authors of *our constitution* were, in fact, plagisrists of the
worst kind. It's no secret that our lengthy constitution is a poor bootleg copy
of both British and American constitutions added together, with a lot of
nonsense thrown in to make it look genuine.

"We the people of India" in the preamble is a direct copy of the "We the people
of the United States", taken from American consitution.


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 5, 2006)

mediator said:
			
		

> Who said what @drgrudge?? I only told that many people understand hindi in T.N and some speak too... contrary to many English supporters and hindi opoosers here who say no one speak Hindi in T.N.


Who said that *all* people can understand Hindi in TN? Here you say "many" and in the post you say "all". Contradicting yourself? 




			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Neways I like that u (a mod) is also participating here and is from South and no baseless statements can be expected from u. U posted right facts. Now ...Can u give the correct facts for other states too? I already know that T.N has least Hindi speaking/understanding people of all states. That doesnt mean the whole of India is like that.


lol, how will I know for other states. That 20-25% was_ my _ estimation. By no means it'll be dead right on the spot. 

Other than TN, even Kerala also got less Hindi understanding/speaking people.


----------



## Vyasram (Sep 5, 2006)

> why are u changing ur stance?? Stick to English now and fight for it! U afraid of something??



some ppl cant understand jokes
and yeah i am afraid of reading another 1 km long post by you  

btw my serious stance is still with english.

abt that changing tv channel when they show hindi stuff

i cant do that coz i am an indian cricket team fan and dd alone telecasts some matches and give commentary in hindi.  they sd give english commentary or atleast give the rights to some other channel if they really condiser the south indians . 

imagine how frustrated u wd be if they screw up a 300 run chase with a commentary in a lang that u dont understand


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 5, 2006)

^

Man, that's bad.....


----------



## sknowonweb (Sep 5, 2006)

> The day English becomes the national language in this country, the Parliament
> will burn down, constitution will be rewritten and the politicians will all be hanged.


The same thing happens in TN the moment Hindi is announced as a national language .


----------



## Yamaraj (Sep 5, 2006)

sknowonweb said:
			
		

> The same thing happens in TN the moment Hindi is announced as a national language .


Sorry to burst the bubble, but Hindi is already our national and official language.


----------



## Apollo (Sep 5, 2006)

The voting thus far is quite an indicator.  

Never thought this thread would attract so much attention.   To reiterate what I said earlier, Hindi is the national language as far as I'm concerned.  However to empathize with our brethren from southern India, I can observe that Hindi isn't much popular there.  I don't know much about their school curriculum, but don't they have Hindi as a compulsory/optional language to study?  

Also I'm curious to know why there should be a political/social fiasco over the announcement of Hindi as the national language.  Any factual pointers on such past incidents in the South?


----------



## sknowonweb (Sep 5, 2006)

Yamaraj said:
			
		

> Sorry to burst the bubble, but Hindi is already our national and official language.


Nope .. There is no national language mentioned in the languages section of the constitution. It only specifies Hindi the Official language ( for north ) and English the Co Official language ( due to south ) .  And there  is no  language declared as " national " .
google for Anti-Hindi agitation .


----------



## mediator (Sep 5, 2006)

mayhem said:
			
		

> Universal in the sense its applicable to India and not World.


Wow....u trying to change ur statement now?? Anyways in this meaning of urs....Hindi is most Universal. Cant the poll results alone tell u that??
Dont u tell too the poll is manupulated...coz that wud be childish! I guess u guys must be jumping high if no north Indian and hindi supporter hadnt taken part in this debate.



			
				mayhem said:
			
		

> Just look a little left,and u can see my Location.At the moment i am laughing at u


Oh! A punjabi supporting English thats the first Punjabi in this debate supporting English!  Anyways u got sooo excited and happy that I didnt see ur location! Huh??  Common boy.



			
				mayhem said:
			
		

> I think thats more applicable to u,with all those figures from various sources.


What various sources?? I just inserted one source till now ( unlike u putting different definitions to fullfill ur needs and saying "Oh this doesnt satisfy Hindi, but other one does") ! Cant u see that properly?? Do u have reading problem??




			
				mayhem said:
			
		

> Instead of LOL just put a little stress on ur brain a little more,sochoo?


Hey boy...Instead of emphasisng on this why dont u use ur brains and quote and emphasise the rest of my previous posts?? Is it too hard for u?? Neways here u cud have emphasised on my point too on which u quoted instead of correcting the lol. Where is it??
Are u getting frustrated coz I cant see u fighting against my points!



			
				mayhem said:
			
		

> We the people of India


Ofcors it reads in English for people like u who dont know hindi! Somewhere it is also written "Jai Hind,swatantra Bharat etc etc". Dont make childish posts like this please.



			
				mayhem said:
			
		

> Whom ?


Wow...and u voice support for english!...cant u tell??, even a child can.



			
				mayhem said:
			
		

> I think they were writting constitution for India so that mean it was for Indians :ROFLMO:.


Actually its ROFLMAO...hahaah!
Neways how does this reply connect to the post of mine u quoted?? I see u cant get meaning of my post written in most simple english and grammer. Thats pathetic and still u say "English"?
Neways if constitution at the time of Britshers was being writen in english for foreigners then the same was being writen in Hindi too for Indians. So u cant say constitution was written in English alone!

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_national_languages_of_India
Read this!

Its says

```
The Constitution of India has stipulated the usage of Hindi and English to be the two languages of communication for the Central (Federal) government.
```
And u say only English usage in constitution??


```
Out of the 28 states and 7 union territories, only 10 states and 3 union territories have Hindi as the principal official language.
```
Tell any other Indian Language having such majority!


```
English to the state of Tamil Nadu and this state communicates back in Tamil and English.
```


```
However, due to protests from South Indian states where there is low Hindi penetration, the "twin language" system is still in vogue.
```
I can seee that protest! But only from peope mainly from T.N!!






			
				mayhem said:
			
		

> All those 800 languages hv orignated in india only,And they r not spoken by majority.So why r not they Our National Language(s)


Why are u asking me such question?? If u wanna get enlightened then ask the people/electors/leaders who chose Hindi as national language! Now I didnt elect it as national language.
U wanna change hindi??...go ahead...no problem! Make it Punjabi or Tamil or whateva but shud be of Indian origin atleast !





			
				mayhem said:
			
		

> Thats the only onething u did "Quote".


Are u blind? Or is that another joke?? Anyways what does "ONLY ONETHING" means?? Correct ur english first boy!




			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> Who said that *all* people can understand Hindi in TN?


Yea I do apologise for that! Thats a mistake. Let me edit that post...must have typed that "all" thing by mistake. But read all my other earlier posts and I have said "some" there instead of "all"! In tamil speaking state,all cant speak hindi. Thats a clear mistake. Dont make big issue of it! Thanx for correcting this anyway or else other english supporters wud have been making a big deal of it....instead of looking at my other posts!
So do I contradict now?
Anyways try to find some more mistakes from my other posts too! That will surely make me happy.



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> lol, how will I know for other states. That 20-25% was my  estimation. By no means it'll be dead right on the spot.


Ofcors. Thats why all the people who dont know about the rest of country dont have right to speak too that hindi doesnt exist there and English spoken there! Even if English may in near future..then whats the big deal about it?? Its not Indian at all to be called NAtional!



			
				vyasram said:
			
		

> some ppl cant understand jokes


This is no place for jokes. Create another thread and make as many jokes as u can!



			
				vyasram said:
			
		

> and yeah i am afraid of reading another 1 km long post by you


Take ur time...i'll be waiting when u have read it!



			
				vyasram said:
			
		

> i cant do that coz i am an indian cricket team fan and dd alone telecasts some matches and give commentary in hindi. they sd give english commentary or atleast give the rights to some other channel if they really condiser the south indians .


Ofcors!




			
				vyasram said:
			
		

> imagine how frustrated u wd be if they screw up a 300 run chase with a commentary in a lang that u dont understand


Ofcors I will. But then again that shud be taken care of dubbing people on channels. If hindi is understood 1st by majority and then english understood second...then what else do u expect them to give commentry in??

@led_shankar....I though u left the place?? What happened?



			
				sknowonweb said:
			
		

> The same thing happens in TN the moment Hindi is announced as a national language .


Why cant u just see for whole India. Why just u consider about ur state only??
I cant find people from all other states saying that hindi is not spoken or understood there. The only people who are voicing their concerns are from T.N and yea only one from Punjab and one from Bengal (but he quitted already)!
Who knows that there may be people from T.N who might have voted for Hindi here...but didnt enter the debate. Anyways I know persoanlly a lotta people from T.N who wont mind hindi as national language.
I dont have enmity with u guys. But atleast vote for some Indian Language to be national instead english. 
OFFICIAL LANGUAGE AND NATIONAL LANGUAGE HAVE DIFFERENT MEANINGS. And the link which I presented also says Hindi is an official language too!


Good to see many people quoting me now! But take care of my earlier posts tooo. They were left untouched!
Also good to see many Hindi opposers here but most are from T.N....now this is going like real battlefield. I like that. But still the poll has Hindi on the rise! There are so many hindi opposers here...and still some think the poll is manipulated!


----------



## mAYHEM (Sep 5, 2006)

@sknowonweb Thx for the Information m8
Check this:*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hindi
Hindi is Official Language of Union Of India along with English and not National.
So all those saying English baseless,foriegn...it has got equall status as that of Hindi along with local official languages.
Check this also *lawmin.nic.in/legislative/Art243-395 (89-184pp).doc (Part XVII And PART XXII
 for my m8 @player)


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 5, 2006)

@mediator: Im here only to lurk. I _am_ still interested; Plus I want to see whether or not this thread will go the Ganesh immersion way 

No offense


----------



## mediator (Sep 5, 2006)

No man...It wont go.....unless someone really offends/hurts the feelings of Indians.
And please erase that "ganesh immersion thread" from ur memory. Its history now.


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 5, 2006)

^ I was pretty badly affected by that thread; Anyway, sorry.

And P.S. No one replied to my statement about the national language being mostly a non-issue (except, to some extent, mediator)


----------



## mail2and (Sep 5, 2006)

Vyasram said:
			
		

> some ppl cant understand jokes
> and yeah i am afraid of reading another 1 km long post by you
> 
> btw my serious stance is still with english.
> ...



Go learn Hindi. If you can learn English, Hindi won't be a big problem. 

Otherwise live with it. 

I'm pretty sure you'd love to learn French, German, Spanish or even Portuguese. What's with the prejudice against Hindi? Give me 1 good reason for NOT learning your national language.

There was a saying in Hindi..

'Dhobi ka kutta, na ghar ka na ghaat ka'.


----------



## mAYHEM (Sep 5, 2006)

mediator said:
			
		

> Wow....u trying to change ur statement now?? Anyways in this meaning of urs....Hindi is most Universal.


In Post #33 


			
				mediator said:
			
		

> ```
> if someone wanna learn a language learn the Universal language a.k.a ENGLISH
> ```
> Now thats for international thing....and we are speaking of national.





			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Dont u tell too the poll is manupulated...coz that wud be childish! I guess u guys must be jumping high if no north Indian and hindi supporter hadnt taken part in this debate


Nothing looks like a Debate other than a posts filled with words like stupid,childish..... 



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Cant u see that properly?? Do u have reading problem??


R u debating,I am not sure.



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> I cant see u fighting against my points


I though we were Debating



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Ofcors it reads in English for people like u who dont know hindi! Somewhere it is also written "Jai Hind,swatantra Bharat etc etc"


I think thats Called Translation



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Actually its ROFLMAO...hahaah!


That was a typo mistake.Chk ur post for typos...Now should i too Write that HAHAHAHAHA



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Neways if constitution at the time of Britshers was being writen in english for foreigners then the same was being writen in Hindi too for Indians. So u cant say constitution was written in English alone!


On 29 Aug 1947 Constituent Assembly appointed a drafting committee whose chairman was Dr. Ambedkar to frame the Constitution and was implemented on 26 Jan 1950.

Was Constitution Written In English:

Article 394A. Authoritative text in the Hindi language.-(1) The President shall cause to be published under his authority,-
(a) the translation of this Constitution in the Hindi language, signed by the members of the Constituent Assembly, with such modifications as may be necessary to bring it in conformity with the language, style and terminology adopted in the authoritative texts of Central Acts in the Hindi language, and incorporating therein all the amendments of this Constitution made before such publication; and
(b) the translation in the Hindi language of every amendment of this Constitution made in the English language.
(2) The translation of this Constitution and of every amendment thereof published under clause (1) shall be construed to have the same meaning as  the original thereof and if any difficulty arises in so construing any part of such translation, the President shall cause the same to be revised suitably.
(3) The translation of this Constitution and of every amendment thereof published under this article shall  be deemed to be, for all purposes, the authoritative text thereof in the Hindi language.
394A. Authoritative text in the Hindi language.-(1) The President shall cause to be published under his authority,-
(a) the translation of this Constitution in the Hindi language, signed by the members of the Constituent Assembly, with such modifications as may be necessary to bring it in conformity with the language, style and terminology adopted in the authoritative texts of Central Acts in the Hindi language, and incorporating therein all the amendments of this Constitution made before such publication; and
(b) the translation in the Hindi language of every amendment of this Constitution made in the English language.



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> And u say only English usage in constitution??


Is n't there any difference between Contitution and Fedral Government



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> ```
> Out of the 28 states and 7 union territories, only 10 states and 3 union territories have Hindi as the principal official language.
> ```
> Tell any other Indian Language having such majority!


So a official language of 10 states+ 3UT's becomes National Language.



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Why are u asking me such question?? If u wanna get enlightened then ask the people/electors/leaders who chose Hindi as national language! Now I didnt elect it as national language.


Nor did they elected Hindi as National Language.



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Are u blind? Or is that another joke?? Anyways what does "ONLY ONETHING" means??


Man do you talk like this too everyone...r u debating or fighting.



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> I cant find people from all other states saying that hindi is not spoken or understood there. The only people who are voicing their concerns are from T.N and yea only one from Punjab and one from Bengal (but he quitted already)!


U visit Punjab(not Chd) and ask anyone that did he liked Hindi,they will enlighten u.



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Good to see many people quoting me now! But take care of my earlier posts tooo. They were left untouched!


In ur Previou Posts u wrote


			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Can u question why is Hindi is my mother tongue??


NXT


			
				mediator said:
			
		

> But I dont give a damn if other language becomes national language....


Nor does Other.

Hindi is not the National Language of India"There is a law which basically says no language can be made the National Language unless and until all the constituent states of the Union of India accept it"


----------



## mediator (Sep 5, 2006)

@mayhem......man why are u quoting the end results that speak how childish u r?? Why r u not quotting the real meaning embedded in those posts...u getting frustrated now like @uttorasen. I created such a nice post...proved ur statement wrong on "Indian constition written in English only"+"English as sole official language"+"Enlightened u of meaning of National langauge"....and all u do is correcting me on words as "LOL etc"?? Even the mod/god of the forums use LOL here.



			
				mayhem said:
			
		

> R u debating,I am not sure


Oh wow.....So many replies i posted here. Many supported them while a few opposed them. And here u r crying frustratingly i aint debate. Thats is very demoralising u know. Now who made @uttora chicken out?
I thought i'll be debating with u solely. but looks like u dont have guts to fight on real issue here and all u r posting here is to correct the word lol/childish/are we debating/typo mistake blablabla.

I had big expectations from u that may be u'll quote every single line from all my posts and will atleast try to correct the meaning embedded in those posts. Guess I was wrong about u!



			
				mayhem said:
			
		

> I think thats Called Translation


Yea...And it was translated to Hindi coz majority spoke hindi!
What else language cud foreigners write in the constitution??? 




			
				mayhem said:
			
		

> That was a typo mistake.Chk ur post for typos...Now should i too Write that HAHAHAHAHA


Ofcors u shud write too....atleast u'll read all my posts that way!!



			
				mayhem said:
			
		

> Article 394A. Authoritative text in the Hindi language.-(1) The President shall cause to be published under his authority,-
> (a) the translation of this Constitution in the Hindi language, signed by the members of the Constituent Assembly, with such modifications as may be necessary to bring it in conformity with the language, style and terminology adopted in the authoritative texts of Central Acts in the Hindi language, and incorporating therein all the amendments of this Constitution made before such publication; and
> (b) the translation in the Hindi language of every amendment of this Constitution made in the English language.
> (2) The translation of this Constitution and of every amendment thereof published under clause (1) shall be construed to have the same meaning as the original thereof and if any difficulty arises in so construing any part of such translation, the President shall cause the same to be revised suitably.
> ...


a) Why did they chose hindi?? Wasnt there any Indian from T.N ??
b) Same......And for being written in English initially I told that myself, gave u the link, some points in previous post and somemore in this above! If chinese had invaded India...cud the constitution be writen in English then?? What wud u have said then.....Support for Chinese??
(2) Same meaning
(3)"the authoritative text thereof in the Hindi language"......Guess u urself now trying to support Hindi..bless u!
(a) same meaning as aboves
(b) same topic of translation.....same same same as aboves! Englih <-> Hindi translation!




			
				mahem said:
			
		

> Is n't there any difference between Contitution and Fedral Government


Hey man first u bring constitution...and now when i proved u wrong u bring federal govt too? Kindly tell me in advance what all areas u'll be bringing afresh in the already going hot debate. U'll never learn! Oooofff!




			
				mayhem said:
			
		

> So a official language of 10 states+ 3UT's becomes National Language.


I say yes...what do u say?? I u say no then support that statement too! Hindi is my choice..... if u wanna support some other Indian language then please do so.It will be non of my concerns. But atleast name some Indian orginating language to be called NAtional.



			
				mayhem said:
			
		

> Nor did they elected Hindi as National Language.


So? Atleast they were sane that they did not add English after achieving Independence. But here u r again trying to make foreigners happy!



			
				mayhem said:
			
		

> Man do you talk like this too everyone...r u debating or fighting.


Just telling u to improve ur English before supporting it! Well u can do same for hindi...learn it little with full of errors and then voice support for it!



			
				mayhem said:
			
		

> U visit Punjab(not Chd) and ask anyone that did he liked Hindi,they will enlighten u.


Thats why i tell u to reeeeeeaaaad every single line of all my posts!  Liking/Disliking is something different from being able to speak it or understand it! I also know Punjabi,Thai a little but then I can also hate it. Whats the relevance of hating a language here?
I hate speaking in Engish with my loved ones.




			
				mayhem said:
			
		

> Hindi is not the National Language of India"There is a law which basically says no language can be made the National Language unless and until all the constituent states of the Union of India accept it"


Of cors its not!! But the constitution doesnt refer to any foriegn langauge in such text/statements! The confusion is between various Indian Languages. Not with Non-indian language like English! get it??


Neways u havent posted/replied/quoted even 5% of all mah posts! What r u doing?? Please man.....I wanna fight! And dont want to repeat same stories,facts,poll results for specially u. I wanna move forward and wanna make some new entries and thats possible only if opponent quotes all the points! Please quote. May be u can find something new to oppose me! My earlier 3-6 posts were left untouched!  


Anyways lets stop making use of words as childish coz ur completeing ur entries here only with such words and nothing new! Neways if u want to use these words then be my guest...but please repy to the meaning embedded in the posts and then write words like childish to make urself happy!

EPEACE!


----------



## mail2and (Sep 6, 2006)

@mediator- Good job mate! But, unfortunately these ppl won't understand.

What do we say in Hindi..

'Bhains ke samne been bajana'


----------



## mediator (Sep 6, 2006)

mail2and said:
			
		

> Bhains ke samne been bajana


Nice one ! Likh loonga kahin par for future use!


----------



## SolidSnake (Sep 6, 2006)

Ab mahaul ko kuchh halka-phulka karne ke liye pesh-e-khidmat hai...

*img425.imageshack.us/img425/2431/hindimeaningofsomewordyz9.jpg


----------



## Raaabo (Sep 6, 2006)

National language? It's neither English, nor Hindi, nor any other language. Sadly, because of the population, poverty, corruption and illiteracy, the good old Rupee is our national language. You need it to bribe your way into any place, you need it to bribe officials to get work done, to get ahead of the other waiting billion, to get into schools, colleges, to get almost anything that everyone in other countries takes for granted.

It’s the reason why people who have never been to school hold BSC degrees, or why our roads are so bad, or the reason why people come from all over india to overcrowd the few metros… it’s everything.

Money means everything to most people, and some even worship it. I think it’s stupid to have a “National Language”, because it attempts to highlight the differences between people, just like religion, castes, quotas and everything else that’s designed to segregate the rich from the poor, the Hindus from the Muslims, etc.

If you voted for English, it’s stupid because over 90 percent of India doesn’t speak it. Most of India has a non-Hindi speaking populous as well. It’s just a ridiculous category.

National Sport – good; national bird – good; national flag – good; national animal – good; national language – ridiculous!

I say scrap the title, and let’s live up to our secular intentions.

Raaabo 

PS: I hate the whole state slogans that I have noticed in this thread. Grow up, you are Indian first, and last. This whole state thing is ridiculous – like your politicians are any better than those in other states, like your infrastructure and poverty problems differ from any other place in India…


----------



## mediator (Sep 6, 2006)

@Raaabo....Thats what I have been trying to tell them (The English supporters) about the English and hindi. But they think the situation in whole India is like T.N.

I know that the discussion on this topic is also useless and will create differences. BUt voting and telling ur opinion is OK.
But now voting for a non-Indian language to be voted as National is stupid. For official purpose,calling it INTERNATIONAL Language .....its OK and  can be voted number 1 or number 2 whateva.
But no English supporter here understands the meaning of Indianism or National Language. i.e the Language that originated in India to be called National..


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 6, 2006)

Raaabo is correct. Screw this national or official language debates. Be patriotic, respect your mother tongue, wage long battles in debates like this one, but all that won't take you anywhere if you don't adapt to what your business needs. 

Will any company (MNCs or IT/ITES or whatever) recruit you if you don't know English? Because their business needs English. They recruit you for the skills you you'll impart. Heck, even if you want to do your PG in business management (MBA/PGDBM) they look at how well you communicate (read :talk English well). This happens in the "*INDIAN*" Institutes of Management (IIMs). 


What language do they "use" in the courts? Be it the Apex Supreme court or High courts of the state, English is only used. 


Another point of view: What language will you speak to impress a chick? I don't care about chicks or what they might/want to think about me but many "dudes" think it's "cool and suave" to communicate in English. 


 We can take a leaf from China's model. All their things from websites to sign boards to their language, they use only Chinese. Why? It's perfect for them. I think no one should complaint on the language and things like that. We need to move on and think of what we need. If my business needs Tamil, I'll want to go on with it without caring about the national/official language. If my recruiter needs French, then I'll want to pursue French.


----------



## praka123 (Sep 6, 2006)

i think now china also promotes English as they prepare for Olympics and also for BPO jobs. *English* is and always be the Universal Language.its up2 ppl 2 learn which language they wants.for eg;Kannadigas loves(most i've seen) learning many languages like hindi,tamil.telegu etc.while in T.N u wont see that mentality though they r ready to speak in English if they can.


----------



## mAYHEM (Sep 6, 2006)

The Topic Was"What Should Be India's National Language?"

I say English.*img125.echo.cx/img125/3937/01nocomment8so.gif

I wiill try to Learn a language thats Universal (India and World),thats English


----------



## Yamaraj (Sep 6, 2006)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> Another point of view: What language will you speak to impress a chick? I don't care about chicks or what they might/want to think about me but many "dudes" think it's "cool and suave" to communicate in English.


Exactly my point, as I stated a few posts back. English is considered to be a
modern and 'sexy' language, while most (metropolitans) tend to think of Hindi
as dull and boring. Human behaviour is indeed very complex, and laughable at
times.

BTW, being an alpha male that I am, I don't have to impress the fairer sex.
In stead, I expect them to chase and impress me.


----------



## nikku12982 (Sep 6, 2006)

no man i think,
 I can Walk in english,I can Talk in English because English is very Funny Language...........source:NAMAK HALAL

It can be only "FUNNY LANGUAGE" not "NATIONAL LANGUAGE". So stop think it again again...........


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 6, 2006)

Yamaraj said:
			
		

> BTW, being an alpha male that I am, I don't have to impress the fairer sex.
> In stead, I expect them to chase and impress me.


Me too. I hate "bird watching" when I'm outdoor. Though when I'm on my PC or TV, then I drool over chicks.  

I like chicks to judge me (or anyone for that matter) by my attitude, behavior and maybe looks rather than whether my wallet is heavy or whether I speak English like Larry King.


----------



## mediator (Sep 6, 2006)

@drgrudge,@mayhem....u r againg repeating what other have already said and I have already replied to  such posts and compared it with pepsi,drinks etc....Read them!
Official language is something different from the language  u use to speak with loved ones,at home, and ur friends.
Officially u goto office talk in English, wear coat and all western clothes, drink pepsi or champagne there. Do u talk,wear,drink that same thing everywhere??
What do u wear,eat and converse in MArriages?? Even the foreigners get sooo delighted to wear Indian clothes,eat Indian cuisine then. Ask Me! I can write 2-3 pages about it. So u see officially is something very different.

I already said that ENGLISH is the INTERNATIONAL LANGUAGE. It is used to conenct countries with different languages. But tell me .......can u raise ur child imparting him ENGLISH?? 
Even the foreigners who come here..hire a guide so as to speak with local people indirectly. Then how can that child will survive in ENGLISH alone??

Its OK if u dont want to continue in this debate.....coz I'm bored now....coz nobody is even quoting me 5% of my total posts. I dunno what u r afraid so. I even shortened the points tremendously,removed the examples and repeated them in short thinking that u might read it now and then quote.
But u r not doing that also.

Neways I dunno why cant u understand the simple definition of National language that I'm trying to repeat specially for English supporters here in 5-6 previous posts because of above reasons.

Its Ok ......no one's making Hindi as national language...So dont worry people from T.N! No one's imposing Hindi on you.
But for god sake dont carry on with English as National Language. Its stupid and totally baseless/irrational/absurd! Its ok for offical use and to increase ur CV.

Neways Mods please close this now............coz all English supporters are ignoring my posts! Dunno why!.................Phew! I'm very sad!

EPEACE!


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 6, 2006)

mediator said:
			
		

> @drgrudge,@mayhem....u r againg repeating what other have already said and I have already replied to  such posts and compared it with pepsi,drinks etc....Read them!


Yes, I didn't see the posts from page 1 here. Maybe that's y it may be repeated. 




			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Official language is something different from the language  u use to speak with loved ones,at home, and ur friends.
> Officially u goto office talk in English, wear coat and all western clothes, drink pepsi or champagne there. Do u talk,wear,drink that same thing everywhere??
> What do u wear,eat and converse in MArriages?? Even the foreigners get sooo delighted to wear Indian clothes,eat Indian cuisine then. Ask Me! I can write 2-3 pages about it. So u see officially is something very different.


Exactly what I wanted to say. You see I never posted as to what choice I voted.I never "supported" any language. I didn't said that English should be made the National or Official language. I just posted after what Raaabo pointed about.


----------



## sourabh_nandi (Sep 6, 2006)

Hindi, Hindi And Hindi...........no Question About If. Yes We Required English For Business, Local Language For Better Understanding, But We Require Hindi As We R From India Aka Bharat Aka Hindustan.


----------



## ranjithbajpe (Sep 18, 2006)

HINDI HINDI HINDI
But hey U guys ever thought of teching Hindi or your own language (mother toungue) to your computer ??? I mean as my mother toungue is kannada, but only windows XP can display unicode kannada font. What if we are get together and create a software to teach mothertoungur to our pc's? I am not a software engineer. But I think it is important to teach mother toungue to our pcs. Mainly when we think of cyber centers most of the cyber center use only windwos 98, which wont support unicode. There should be some software which installs or update or teach a pc mother toungue and it should be distributed freely. 
In between in this forum we can see some of the guys using thier languages in signature, watch mine!!


----------



## proudindian (Sep 19, 2006)

Ok Now My Answer Is It Should Be Chinese


----------



## uttoransen (Sep 19, 2006)

amarica better than india, that post was not made up by me, i have given some points to the poster of that thread to figure out what he can do to improve india's position, not fight on those points,

indians are mentally and phically less fit than the europians, because indians have more people who don't get to eat, who are illetarate. people fight with me on these points, well as for me, i teach people voluntarly, and things like that to make people more mentally fit, by giving education, about food yes, poor people and slum areas are more india than europe, these things counts to fitness, both mentally and phically. this point was miss interpreted by most, anyways don't fight in this issue better try to implove the mental and physical fitness by sharing some knowledge with the poor. and mediator don't mix posts, don't say about that post in this post, so that i don't have to reply things about that post here.

i never said bharis are chor, that's wrong, my sentence meant bhari state govt people are leading when courouption is considered, it dose not mean that the other people who don't get the top spot in courouption be spaired, every couroupt person must be punished.

about the cpm, well, congress was in power for most part till 1991 and the country almost went totally in debts in 1991, and then you will say that this state ment is baseless, then the suggestion will be read economics. and please mediator don't bring politics here, that's not the target of this thread.

ohh.. raabo was here, very well said, money matters, so please be honest and india will develop, but this has nothing to do with national language, 

courectly said, hindi is not the naitonal language, it's the official language, now this is baseless or not, read constitution don't ask me, also that this is not my statement, but i will try to do some findings related to this.


i have told that i won't come here, but digit really pulls, anyways, am here to do debate not fight personal fights. anyone who gives personal comments will be violating the terms of this forum, and if you write again that baharis are chor, admins please take care, i have already explained the sentence.


----------



## mediator (Sep 19, 2006)

Yo! Uttora Babu ki Jai ho! 
Hey @uttorasen were u sleeping till now? Its been ages now that nebody posted in this thread! I thought were outta this thread. 
Nice entry! When nobody's interested in this thread anymore.
The points u made are repeated! I have already replied to such stupid points. Did u care to read the whole thread after u chickened out? 
Your post has nothing new,ur team members tried better than u. U said about raabo, he gave a perfect slap to u!....so u better reply to every line of all my posts in a single go if u have the guts to prove them wrong!

U like to repeat things dont u?? and chicken out when the thread is hot or ur not able to reply anymore and return when all r gone??


----------



## freshseasons (Sep 19, 2006)

Why Betray so much ? So much hate over language selection. Ok Hindi is India's national language and its got its own reasons.
1) Definatly the most spoken language in India.
2)It also happens to be the Regional language of Six States viz Haryana, Rajasthan, Uttar Pradesh, Bihar, Madhya Pradesh, Himachal Pradesh.
3)Its one of the oldest if not the oldest dating back to 7 century.
4)It has largest number of Dialects such as Brajbhasha, Bundeli, Awadhi, Marwari, Maithili, Bhojpuri, etc to name a few.
5)But most imporat is that 66% of Indian use hindi in one form or other.
   But Fighting for hindi...i had rather accept English ,as there can never be fight for the national language. Its totally individual and one's preference shouldnt be stamped on others.
  And Really there is going to be this huge shift from hindi or any other language to English and it cannot be helped.
Here in this forum i'm typing in English for no reason.When was the last time someone answered the forum in hindi(With fonts and all). 
 Seriously English i fear is going to be the language of future if not now and then i had definatly like to ask whatever happened to my national language.
     Choose As we may like choosing, we cannot escape English.Still i love My national language , Hindi , even tough i dont need it now a days.We dont dump old pets do we...that tells us what kind of human we are..


----------



## mediator (Sep 20, 2006)

@freshreasons......U gave some good points for English to be official language but not National language! All these points neways are covered! 
No matter how far English goes on, no matter how westernised we get but English can never be National Language coz it contradicts the meaning of the term "National".


----------



## freshseasons (Sep 20, 2006)

mediator said:
			
		

> @freshreasons......U gave some good points for English to be official language but not National language! All these points neways are covered!
> No matter how far English goes on, no matter how westernised we get but English can never be National Language coz it contradicts the meaning of the term "National".


       I never said English to be any national language or anything. READ !!!I said Hindi should be the national language and i gave all the points to prove it. I said English is the language which is growing on us , but we should'nt forget hindi just as we shouldnt dump old pets.I happen to be brown colored indian and that just im and i as may as well live happily with that, proud of it !!!!
P.S: what is this with the points convered thing. Are we playing " whoever repeats get fired and fined".Infact i think i need to repeat coz some people simply dont get what i say.I have added nothing to this post just made my last post clear which was clear in the first place.Talk of nonchalant Repeating. 
P.P.S: Do you have exams also for this Post


----------



## mediator (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh yes! Sorry, didnt see u were voting for hindi on the last line!


			
				freshseasons said:
			
		

> Are we playing " whoever repeats get fired and fined".


These are called debate ethics bro! Whoever enters a debate cant start afresh in an already going hot debate. He has to consider what others are saying first or have said, and then shud talk.
If u were in a middle of a hot debate "Like Bush is an idiot" and were out of all ur point and everyone was and suddenly a new guy comes and says "Hi, He is not an Idot! Can explain how he is an idiot?".....what will u do? Start over again? or u'll like to deliver a big punch on his face?


----------



## digit_fan (Sep 20, 2006)

*no national language*

we don't need a national language, about official language english will work.


----------



## Ultimate Z Fighter (Oct 31, 2006)

mitran di punjabi


----------



## Poon (Oct 31, 2006)

freshseasons said:
			
		

> Why Betray so much ? So much hate over language selection. Ok Hindi is India's national language and its got its own reasons.
> 1) Definatly the most spoken language in India.
> 2)It also happens to be the Regional language of Six States viz Haryana, Rajasthan, Uttar Pradesh, Bihar, Madhya Pradesh, Himachal Pradesh.
> 3)Its one of the oldest if not the oldest dating back to 7 century.
> ...


 
So what if Hindi is majority. I am from the South and Hindi is more alien to us then English.
__________
A Bengali friend told me that if Partition did not happen Bengali would have been the National language.
Meaning no disrespect to Hindi and North Indian people. I admit to the charge of ignorance on not knowing Hindi and I don't undermine its importance. But the fact is Hindi is as alien to us as English is to Indians. (perhaps more alien). National is something which represents the nation, gives it a symbol. India's symbol is "Unity in Diversity" not mono-culture. We are a multi-lingual nation. National is something everyone has a bonding to.
Imposing Hindi on Southern Indians makes us second class citizens in our own nation. 
I suggest Sanskrit should be made the National Language. If Hockey can remain our national sport why not? 
Here i would like to distinguish between National and official. What is national need not be official. English should be the official language as it has achieved universal status worldwide and everyone knows its relevance. It is our adopted mother tongue as it has absorbed words from different languages. (eg. Jungle from Hindi) 
Anyone who objects then remove your kids from English medium schools. 
India is a democracy and ought to recognise the right of minorities. In a democracy you cannot pass rules to favour a majority at the expense of a minority.
But Does this mean we have to let English dominate our nation when it is spoken by only 1% (10 million) of our countries population? Should we measure people's intellectual ability based on his/her quality of English? 

However a minority should not betray itself from a majority.

If as Indians if we want to feel at home in any part of India we ought to learn Hindi and as Southerner's we cannot be ignorant of it. Why do we have to hate a language unecessarily. 

The very education system of our country because it is in English makes us forget our mother tongue and creates further inequalities and de-stratification of our society. 
Education in India should and must be in our mother-tongue right through.
English should be part of our education and not the means of our education. The quality and standard of English we have today is phenomenal and something to be proud of (in fact many of us can speak english better then Englishmen). If edu. is in our mother tongue at no stage would we forget English. Of course some may argue that Science and technology is in English. But what about all the indigenous knowledge in local languages we have in India? By learning science one would be able to learn English. If in English all the scientific terms are taken from latin why can't we do the same? 

Now the obvious question put forward is that if we have each state start teaching it's people in it's mother tongue how the hell would we have Unity?
What people don't realise is that Uniformity does not cause unity. Imposing Hindi down our people's throat's will in fact cause more problems. It makes us feel more insecure of our language and culture and dominance of Northern culture on us (which is allready insecure due to English).
"Unity in diversity"- that is the banner India should go under we are a continent like Europe. If they could come together under the banner Euro without a real link language why not us? Do we have to give up the beauty of our languages for the sake of one common language? Are we trying to create mono-culture at the expense of the diversity present in our country. 
Unfortunately English education (not English language) is uprooting us from our roots and culture.


----------



## Tech Geek (Oct 31, 2006)

I feel it should be english


----------



## Poon (Nov 1, 2006)

Sanskrit should be the national language and to all the Brown Sahibs of the country who want to push English don't realise that only 1-5% of our pop. speak English and it is this very education system resulting in growing inequalities. Education should be in our mother-tongues right from school till college. english can be taught as an additional subject. The amount of literature and books we have in India and the quality of English that exists will ensure that people won't forget it. 
Uniformity does not cause unity. What is national need not be official. The problem why there is so much chaos about this whole issue is because people are insecure of their language and culture. Fortunately we are democracy otherwise Hindi would have been imposed on us by India's Nazi hindu aryans. They claim they hate the muslims but they are proud of the Tajmahal and butter chicken.
__________
The Urdu hindu controversy is similar to the national language controversy. Northern Indians are ignorant of Southern Indian languages. I respect their feelings of not wanting English. Who ever wants English as our national language can please leave India and go to America, Australia, England NZ etc. 
English should never and can never be our national language. But neither should hindi and as long as you try to push for it I will oppose it. 
I agree I am guilty of not knowing Hindi but u can't make us second class citizen's in our own country. The only way to strenghten democratic processes in India is to make education available in our mother-tongues. Ofcourse this may not easy to do nor can it be done over-night. We need time to make it competent so as to match English. 
If we keep going at the current rate of educating ourself in English we will be alienating ourself from our own country and will understand rural areas and rural people even lesser. For them it is very difficult to learn English but Hindi is as foreign. 
I oppose the idea put forward that this issue should not be discussed as it creates friction and more problems. It has to be discussed so as to arrive at a solution, it is only our short-comings and biasis to our own languages causing problems.


----------



## mediator (Nov 1, 2006)

sankrit is ur opinion, I respect it n agree with the rest unquoted n unreplied by me here!



			
				poon said:
			
		

> What is national need not be official


That's opposite I think!



			
				poon said:
			
		

> Northern Indians are ignorant of Southern Indian languages


U think so? Thats a false notion most South Indans have!



			
				poon said:
			
		

> English should never and can never be our national language. But neither should hindi and as long as you try to push for it I will oppose it.


Completely agree abt English! But Hindi can be/ may be in future, I'm not saying to impose it! Any Indian Language can be a national LAnguage!



			
				poon said:
			
		

> Fortunately we are democracy otherwise Hindi would have been imposed on us by India's Nazi hindu aryans. They claim they hate the muslims but they are proud of the Tajmahal and butter chicken.


So u have the misconceptions about Aryans too ?? U need to read the following in detail.

*www.geocities.com/dipalsarvesh/indexAryan.html
*www.geocities.com/dipalsarvesh/aryan0.html

*www.hindubooks.org/david_frawley/myth_aryan_invasion/aryan_as_race_or_language/page1.htm


> The Aryan invasion theory is based upon the idea that Aryan represents a particular group of people. In the classical view of the Aryan invasion the Aryans are a particular ethnic group, speaking a particular language. However in Vedic literature Aryan is not the name of the Vedic people and their descendants. It is a title of honor and respect given to certain groups for good or noble behavior. In this regard even the Buddha calls his teaching Aryan, Arya Dharma; the Jains also call themselves Aryans, as did the ancient Persians. For this reason one should call the Vedic people simply the "Vedic people" and not the Aryans. If one takes Aryan in the Vedic sense it would not be like talking of the invasion of good people, as if goodness were a racial or linguistic quality!



Development of Aryan Invasion Idea


> European scholars following Max Muller in the nineteenth century decided that the Vedic people whom they called the Aryans after a  misinterpretation of that Vedic term - invaded India around 1500 BC. They were said to have overthrown the primitive and aboriginal culture of the time, which was thought to be Dravidian in nature, and brought a more advanced civilization to the land (though they themselves were still regarded as barbarians). The indigenous aborigines were identified as the Dasyus or inimical people mentioned in the Vedas.
> 
> The rationale behind the late date for the Vedic culture given by Muller was totally speculative and based only on linguistic grounds.



So read the links in detail to have any misconception in ur mind removed !!


----------



## Poon (Nov 1, 2006)

I totally agree with you on that. I don't have any misconceptions about the Aryan theory. I just referred to NAzi Aryan Hindu because many of the fair skinned Northern Indians claim there are of Aryan descent. Let me tell you frankly that the true Indian skin colour is Brown and dark brown, (except a small percentage apart from some of the hill areas in the North). Even the labour class in the North are dark. India has been invaded, raped and conquered by outsiders for centuries. So if anybody claims to be so called fair and lovely in our country he must first understand that it is due to the fact that his ancestors have been screwed by outsiders. And the irony is that he is proud of it. 
Pleasure to meet u too.
__________
By the way I am also one of the fair-skinned Indians and I guess I can comment without sounding racist I am from Coorg (Supposedly Greek Descent), but it angers me when you see the advertisement fair and lovely.
__________
when I have been in the North people have accused me of having no national pride because of not knowing Hindi. They have gone to the extent of saying Bharat ka admi nahi hai. How does that feel.
__________
Sorry got to go and study catch u some other times
__________
One thing I will tell you though I have an animosity towards Hindi I would anyday prefer that towards English. 
Anyone who says English should be the National Language ought to be shot.

It is the bloody brown Sahibs who cause all the problems. 

But again you say that you do not try to impose Hindi down our throats. If you look everything from Politics to our education is being dominated by the North. History for eg. is pretty much manipulated when it comes to Partition and India's struggle for Independence. There is hardly any mention of Southern Indian History. All we learn is about Asoka, Mughal's and rajputs, and all about the North. Perhaps a few in terms of Tipu Sultan and Vijaynagar! 
None can deny that the North does dominate over South to a great extent, but that doesn't we oppose and fight you guys.
__________
__________
By Adios


----------



## mediator (Nov 1, 2006)

Heyyyyy, chill down man. It seems u posted so many posts at one time! I'm not new to this thread if u think that! This thread is pretty old. *If u read it from the very beginning, u'll get a crystal clear picture of mah ideas! *

And please I request u not to go by history books. In history books Bhagat Singh, sukhdev etc are termed as "Terrorists"! How do u see that?? History is not counted by history books alone! History is meant to be learnt by ur general awareness of the past, visitng the temples etc and looking at the situations urself. U shud not rely on one particular source for it! Thats what I meant to say!

I agree in history books they shud cover every thing, may be they'll cover about the impotence of "Arjun Singh" too! HOw much thick the history books can get?? With the increasing timeline of the world, the children of future generations r doomed to read thicker   history books. How do u like that? The people in the past wud have been lucky to read thinner history books! So u see to maintain the size of history books u have to omit something and have to bring in something else! Its totally on the mindset of the authority to that! and that authority is stupid and government influenced!

Seeing all that, u can't blame the people of north for having lack of understanding for people of South! I'm a north Indian too n I have relatives in South too! I can narrate u incidences from mah personal life where South INdians were arrogant to us when we visited south. They even made a personal comment to us that we didn't understand, but mah South Indian relative gave him a fitting reply in tamil n he was shocked.

So I can say likewise that SOuth Indians don't like North INdians and have little understanding of em! These r cases u'll find everywhere. SO u cant say North dislikes South or east dislikes west and vice versa! Some people in India even try to touch white foreigner females pervertly n generate a bad Image of India. DOes that mean u n I r also like that. Does that mean whole India is like that?? I hope u got mah point!

So people shudn't bother about these little things n shud have little more broadminded approach! 
Actually to fit it in one line is "Indian history is toooooooo big to be fit into a single book and teaching the little children about that huge n infinite history wud be nightmare for them" !!


----------



## tuxfan (Nov 1, 2006)

Of course Hindi!! How can it be anything else? Any regional language can't be national language and it better remain regional 

English is a foreign language and when loads of rural (and some urban) population doesn't even know Hindi, how can we expect them to learn English!


----------



## Poon (Nov 1, 2006)

"You know until the lions have their own Historians history will always written by the Hunters" An African Proverb.
I am sorry for venting out so much animosity. I do agree that we should not form Stereotype assumptions. But the fact remains to be honest though I very much want to learn Hindi and know its importance at the same time I admit its flexibility and ease, But I don't have any national feeling or sentiments towards it (like other South Indians). For me it is like placing it at a higher pedestal over other languages. Plus many of our languages equally rich with literature and some are much older than Hindi. Why I proposed Sanskrit is so that it would ease the animosity and hopefully we can give more importance towards it. After all it is the most compact language in the world. 
With regard to Indian's feeling white women that is totally not acceptable and absolutely wrong and no way justifiable. However there are other factors also responsible. One of them is the media which comes out from the Western countries. Their movies and other pornographic material aggrevates the problem further by portraying all white women as fast and easy... why is that not a bad image? 
__________
My friend I made it very clear with my stance on English. Anyone who proposes it as national language ought to be shot.
However Hindi too is regional it is restricted to 10 States in the North. We don't have any real allegiance to it and we don't want to be second class citizen's in our own country.

Everybody who propose it base it on the fact that as a nation we need one common language to create unity.
What we must come to realise rather shame-facedly (even after more than 50 years of Independence) that it is this very move to create a common language in our multilingual country causing more problems.
__________
what is da divinity I am new here and donno my way around fully. And plus at present I am living in a different time zone.
__________
I am sorry that I am not waiting for any reply I am just kind of writing randomly. One thing I must say Mr. mediator I might have been wrong about stereo typing North Indians and I am not trying to create friction. But you got to admit Southerner's are more flexible when it comes to language (barring T.Nadu). 
And perhaps you might not like me for this but then I love Annadurai's statement on his comparison to the national language to the National Animal and Bird, only thing instead of proposing the rat to the tiger I would have proposed the Holy Indian Cow! 
Cheers guys


----------



## mediator (Nov 1, 2006)

^^Ok OK man, u voiced ur opinion as Sanskrit that is acceptable to me! I'm here against English only. Neways did u read the whole thread from the start ? It seems our views match a lot!


----------



## blueshift (Nov 1, 2006)

Hindi is my national language and will always be.

English is secondary to me.


----------



## Poon (Nov 1, 2006)

What is this Da vinci or whatever
__________
Hindi is alien to me. If it is your national language than in that case Kannada is mine
__________
Thats good that english is secondary to you. 
But Coorg and Kannada is my national language


----------



## sknowonweb (Nov 1, 2006)

Ha Ha !! The thing is already answered . Democracy rules . No politician will try to thrust the parliament to enforce Hindi as a national language , as it becomes the language of the Majority . 
Afterall politicians need votes from Minorities . And no regional leader will accept Hindi in south as , regional Language is the unifying factor , an identity which creates meaning for the Below Poverty Line People . And they will remain in power by threatening people over the death of their identity , ofcourse by Hindi .
 If it is not Hindi , then English will replace the position to threaten , So No National language is possible till the day democracy is thriving in this Nation  .
 And ofcourse we have our own armed mobs roaming already in many regions , not only in south but also in North , East etc pressing for seccession . So dictatorship in the throne will also face strong oppsition .
 Let the present system continue . The stronger one Survive and win . And unfortunately English is winning grounds over Hindi .

 Regarding Sanskrit as National , Hindi itself is considered as affiliated with Hinduism . Sanskrit is considered as a "Symbol" of Hinduism . So the idea will be dropped at a budding stage as India is supposed to be Secular . Ha Ha [ Not to offend Minorities na ] .

 Thats Politics . Thats India . And We all are [no matter what language we speak ] supposed to be Indian . And dont stress Hindi is the symbol for patriotic Indian . India will be multi-coloured , multi - cultured and multi - lingual . 
 As i can infer from my friends in bangalore [ Bengaluru ] , in which kannada is threatened by dominance of English , Tamil and recently Hindi and other neighbouring languages , those ethnic kannadiga's , who never learnt , read or spoke kannnada in their life , now begun to give Life to their language by learning them and spreading them . And now a fellow digitian quoting me and my likes adds a footer for him in Kannada [ a positive move ] . 
 Till guys like us roam here , Hindi cant deserve that status .


----------



## mediator (Nov 1, 2006)

sknowonweb said:
			
		

> Regarding Sanskrit as National , Hindi itself is considered as affiliated with Hinduism . Sanskrit is considered as a "Symbol" of Hinduism . So the idea will be dropped at a budding stage as India is supposed to be Secular . Ha Ha [ Not to offend Minorities na ] .


HA HA, but I found it a little absurd! What do u mean by "HIndi is affiliated to or symbol of  Hinduism"? Ha ha, Please explain! If People speak HIndi, so r they embracing Hinduism? Means Non-Hindi speaking people aren't affiliated to Hinduism?? Does it mean ur a Non-Hindu if u don't speak Hindi?? 
WHat about Urdu n English? Do u think all people who speak urdu r then affiliated to Islam?? Even I tried to learn Urdu. What will u say, I tried to convert to or affiliate to ISlam? N people speaking English, affliliated to christianity?? My gOd, that wud make more than 40% (or whateva percent be) people in the world christians who officially speak English! 

Ha ha, So as far as Voicing ur opinion goes, be mah guest, give ur opinion, but don't make absurd replies  atleast! No offence! Peace


----------



## sknowonweb (Nov 2, 2006)

Ya sure ! Not taking it as offensive dude . 

Ever heard of Dravidian Rising of the 60's . Their main theme is to portray the above said and they succeeded in doing that . Now if u can speak something positive towards Sanskrit 'Here' u are branded as Brahmin/Aryan Invader/ and most importantly Anti-Dravidian . And the respect for the community 'Brahmins' in TN is wellknown as u said u r frequently visiting here [Remember the stance TN took in arjunsingh reservation issue - thats the majority of TN ppls stance ]. 

And in this part of the globe , HINDI is linked with samskirutham[sanskrit] which inturn always linked with hindutva forces [of the north] which is nothing but a branch of Hinduism , Okay [Thats some 40 year propaganda man ].
did u know Even the OM() symbol is different for tamil .
Sanskrit is labeled as a dead language and any attempt to make that alive is portrayed as Hindutvan Govt 's act in the central .
And we dont beleive in the 'sanskrit the mother of all language theory' and consider tamil superior over that . And the Hindu identity doesnt hold u up as u can be proud of it (in TN).

A very little Muslim population means urdu doent considered as it is in North [urdu/hindi contro].'Hindi affiliation' means a 'weak link' ,which i actually meant and not like a qualification to be , which u meant . And the rest of the Buildup for English is purely your stuff . I didnt meant that .

One quote often circulated in tamil blogosphere points to a speech by Rajaji , the then CM of TN ,about Hindi was " Supporting Hindi to be a national language opens our doors to sanskritise this nation later " . Understand those words in the time of Partition [urdu-pak -muslim, hindi-india -supposed to be hindu but declared as secular] and a time DK[predecessor of DMK] is on its rise [asking for separate Dravidastan!! ] which labeled Rajaji as a Hindu Brahmn extremist , whose community is accused of the Dravidians poor status then . And the views doesnt change over decades . 

Did u got it in this perspective . If u cant , then forget all the above paragraphs . the oneliner is  " Sanskrit is a Hindu symbol , which cant be offered a position of national language , in a secular nation " . And our naton holds more number of muslims than Pakistan right . 

Just took it as friendly , No offensive , from here too , Ha Ha .

____

my post is too absurd ha , i know that . And sorry to post irrelevant maters . carry on fellas .
____


----------



## gaurav21r (Nov 2, 2006)

Nothing against Hindi or any of the oter regional languages. I agree that English is a foreign language. But our National language need not necessarily be "Made in India' right?

In my opinion both English and Hindi should be our National Lanuages.

After all how many of you knew that INDIA IS THE LARGEST ENGLISH SPEAKING NATION IN THE WORLD??? Pl ignore if you already knew that.


----------



## mediator (Nov 2, 2006)

sknowonweb said:
			
		

> Here' u are branded as Brahmin/Aryan Invader/ and most importantly Anti-Dravidian


Aryan Invasions is a myth dude, see the link I gave above!

I dunno why u regard history that much and think what others say! Are ur social outlooks and ideas influenced by others?? Are u externally motivated?? People keep saying whateva rubbish comes in their mind. That doesn't mean u shud change ur work or ideas becoz of that! This may be perhaps the biggest reason in south for people having lack of understanding of each other and think that northerners dislike southerners. I think people are not broadminded yet there and r not internally motivated enough to call them liberal !

If u wanna consider history that much then consider the real history and the era of Ramayan and Mahabharata where Sankrit was the main language! Scriptures were written in Sankrit then, not for South India alone (where u think Tamil is the main language) but for North India and the whole Indian Subcontinent! Some even say Hinduism was spread beyond Himalayas (neways evidences confirm that it was indeed spread) and some say it was spread to Iran also! So don't regard what politicians,people or whoever say something and whateva. Most Politicians are corrupt.

I agree Sanskrit is the language of Hindu scriptures etc and reveals the bases of Hinduism. It might be hard for people of other religion to accept it. I don't have any complaints for its non-approval. But Hindi is an evolved language. Even Muslims, Christians speak it! Linking a language with a region is appropriate but its really absurd to link it with a religion. 

I know about the status of Brahmins and how they see Non-Brahmins and thats the miserable situation in SOuth I really pity for! HEre in north u don't have such situation. U'll find more broadminded people then in South. Its a wonder how South inspite of leading in education system still suffers from such misery!

So If u really give importance to such issues like Brahmins and what others say then I will pity on u too! These issue are the obstacles in country's development and sparking points of hate and fights! 

I really did not know that mah friend was from reserved category, until he showed me his certificate. Becoz of mah extreme hate for reservation system, he too was a sufferer of that. Most people including me n others didnt talked to him very well after that. But I restored the friendship between us to normal afterwards forgetting about the issue! But still many didn't liked to talk to him n made fun of him. The point is people r forgetting about such issues like cast system. But if u make us remember us again n again (thanks to ARjun Singh) that ur SC n ST, then who will talk to u openly?? All will think u r priviledged n u got admission easily and dont deserve to be here! 

So I think this kinda of scenario/disease is totally prevailing in South whose symptoms u already mentioned.  And the cause is Reservation System and many other things too! These things divide the country and coz hate among the 2 groups formed. In ur case Brahmins n Non-Brahmins! If u wanna talk on reservation then there was a thread I guess with all mah view points read there! 

I'm not saying to implement Hindi as national language. But as per debate, thats just mah opinion. But please don't regard what others say or what history says! WE are not history. We r present n shud bring liberal thinking in todays world even if it means questioning the existing system! So don't think language has nething to do with religion! So what religion do deaf people belong to who speak with sign language??



			
				sknowonweb said:
			
		

> Remember the stance TN took in arjunsingh reservation issue - thats the majority of TN ppls stance


No I dont know about it, please tell me about it!



			
				gaurav21r said:
			
		

> Nothing against Hindi or any of the oter regional languages. I agree that English is a foreign language. But our National language need not necessarily be "Made in India' right?


Thats a very huge contradiction u made buddy! Read the thread from very start to know what I mean!


----------



## Poon (Nov 2, 2006)

What? India is the largest English speaking nation in the world? May be so but spoken by only 1-5% of our population my friend. Most of India can't speak English and the truth is if you don't know English you are a second class citizen in your nation and that is rather unfortunate. And with regard to Sanskrit Southerners can speak it better than Northerners. Tamil and Sanskrit are more or less contemporary when it comes to age. Kannada has vast amount of Sanskrit words in it. Almost all the ancient literature has been written in that language. Associating it with religion is crazy. Do you know for a fact all the western countries especially America, England etc. are growing crazy over Sanskrit. They are raving about it and trying to learn it. 

Like I said the person who chooses English as national ought to be shot, or he can go and live in America, England etc. 
The person who chooses Hindi tell him/her to remove his children from English medium school and put them in Hindi medium school.
Regards


----------



## mediator (Nov 2, 2006)

gaurav21r said:
			
		

> After all how many of you knew that INDIA IS THE LARGEST ENGLISH SPEAKING NATION IN THE WORLD??? Pl ignore if you already knew that.


Where's the source buddy? I wud like to see how Indians have give a tight slap to foreigners from US and UK and overtaken them in their own language!


----------



## kl_ravi (Nov 2, 2006)

Hindi is our National Language ...  

I don't think our national language will be changed just because more people speak english.

The same goes for State languages across all states. If tomorrow More people start coming into My state, I don't think, My state's language (kannada) will be changed just because there are more people speaking other languages (Tamil, Telugu, Marathi etc) 

I think this is a fight for no cause.... We have to concentrate & work hard on nation building than quarrel among ourselves to choose a national language.

Our National Language >>> HINDI
Our National Bird         >>> PEACOCK
Our National Animal     >>> TIGER
Our National Fruit        >>> MANGO
Our National Flower      >>> LOTUS

All these things will remain intact whether we like it or not !!!


----------



## gaurav21r (Nov 2, 2006)

@mediator: It's such a Big fact that no sources have to be given. Just search yourself. Even Wiki has an article on this!

@Poon: Yes I do agree there, only a few of our population are speaking English.

But you know in some places (esp South) English is a more popular Language than Hindi! Right from school level. It is of course essential that we have a National Language which is spoken by the majority.

But the percentage of population speaking English is on the rise. One day of course it will catch up with Hindi and the others. Then maybe English as well as Hindi can share the status of being the National Languages of our country. 

Till then i think we'll stick to Hindi.

@kl_ravi: This is not some kind of big war . We must change with time and  so must the nation. The very idea of a discussion on the national language is for Nation Building only. Tomo if the Tigers become extinct in our country(Heavens Forbid!) you mean to say our National Animal will remain intact whether we like it or not ???


----------



## Poon (Nov 2, 2006)

To repeat what I said National is something everybody has a bonding too and which represents the whole of India. Southerner's don't want Hindi mainly because it is a feeling of insecurity and they don't have any feeling or bonding towards Hindi. We are proud to be Indians though we may not jack sh*t about hindi. For us Hindi is as alien as as English. If you base your claim on majority then to repeat what CM Annadurai said why not have the rat as the national animal instead of the Tiger after all it is more numerous or the crow as the national bird instead of the Peacock. 
I guess our identity should be Unity in diversity and not "Hindi". 

I admit guilt of being ignorant of Hindi as it is spoken by the majority. If as Indians we want to feel at home anywhere in India we got to know Hindi none can deny that. But that doesn't mean it is our national symbol. 
Education in India should and must be in our mother-tongue. Our medium of instruction should shift from English to our local languages. "Why is that India which has the best of everything have to opt for the worst."


----------



## mediator (Nov 2, 2006)

@gaurav21r : Around 1-5 % Indian population can speak English and not very fluently. All the southerners trying to make foreigners happy here can't even write their sentences well gramatically! Keeping that in view I find it hard that Indians have overtaken foreigners in English speaking!

Neways please post the wiki source that u said! U can't just say its true n then ask the opponents to go n search for urself. Thats disgusting!

Neways to repeat mahself again speacially for u, lemme remind u the definition of the word national language : A language orginating in ones country to be called national! Imagine chinese had counquered India and preached and spread chinese here. I can't imagine then what u wud have been supporting then as National LAnguage. Chinese??

So I request u to please read the whole thread again from the start. Most people tried better than u in giving absurd replies/posts . All failed !! Many of mah posts went unreplied. May be u can entertain me with some replies there. So please read n learn where ur thoughts match them n then read my replies there! UR talkin nothing new here!


----------



## praka123 (Nov 3, 2006)

As i posted earlier Tamils are more proud of their language and dont want to use or study hindi for that matter.then y ?
Let the ppl learn English.-northeast ppls are happy on that;Tamils also will support,also are Malayalee.only few south western belt areas are happy with Hindi in south india.

Hindi cannot be the national language.ppl who supports Hindi never understand how Andhra,Tamil Nadu,South Canara/Mysore and Kerala are happier without Hindi.infact a thought that hindi is known allover india grown over u ppl coz u r living in Hindi spoken packs.infact i checked one of the siggys in tamil by one member-Tamil Vaazhga-Tamil Glorified!.if u want tamil ppl to have more feelings and reasons for seperation-go on and impose hindi and do enjoy anti-patriotism and Anti-Hindi riots again rejuvanated.
so Hindi is not related to patriotism.English can fill the gap btw us Indians.


----------



## mediator (Nov 3, 2006)

prakash_kerala said:
			
		

> English can fill the gap btw us Indians.


But only as official Language! There's a difference between foreign language and home grown language. Southerners shud see the difference between them clearly. I respect ur opinion about Tamil, *but anyone who says English as national language then he is either ignorant about definition of the term National or is retarded piece who tries to make foreigner happy everytime or is an Anti-India element or is just trying to troll around*

What de heck I get to see no new posts/replies here!


----------



## Poon (Nov 3, 2006)

Hey guys sorry I am replying posts at odd times. But that is due to the fact that I am not residing in India an in a different time zone. However I promise you I will be back. I am right now in Nz . 
Mediator you take a stance that people are not trying to impose Hindi and that Southerners are equally ignorant as Northerners. I think Southerners ignorance is a reaction of Northerners trying to impose Hindi. 
If that is case why is it that my passport and other official documents are written in Hindi and English, why can't it be Kannada and English for me and Tamil/ Gujarati etc. for other Indians with respect to the state they are from. Even if you sit in for the defence exam you have an option to write the paper either in Hindi or in English. What does this signify ,total domination It makes the Hindiwala think that Hindi is the language of India and English is not important. 
It makes southerners think that they language is not adequate and that they are being dominated by the North. Even after INDEPENDENCE in their zeal to eradicate English money was pumped in to translate books into Hindi but no support was given to other languages. what does this signify? Do we want to portray to the world that ours is a monolingual country with English beside it, so as to communicate with the rest of the world. 
Our pride is Unity in diversity if a Chinese/ German has a passport written in both Chinese and Engish so that outsiders can understand why can't we have it in our respective mother-tongues or state language? 
I guess with regard to a national language Tamilians and all of us would be fools to suggest english for Hindi. It would be more appropriate to suggest Tamil after all it is the oldest language in the world with the longest literary tradition. Tamil is a pride of India and has the capacity for being the National language surely more so than English and in my opinion more so than Hindi, which is relatively new in comparison to Tamil and many other Indian Languages (just for argument sake). 
Sanskrit I said earlier but then people associate it with religion. 

All right I guess we are better off with out a National Language because no 
single language can give us a national identity which is Unity in diversity. 

But that does not mean we refrain from learning Hindi and it also does not mean the language will pertain to one specific region. Trade and commerce will take language beyond it's borders and we should learn it to communicate with the majority. 
regards guys
__________
I agree with mediator on the difference between National and Official. Whoever supports English as National language ought to be shot or hung. It shows a lack of respect for your own mother-tongue and aping the west in everything and your ignorance for a country which has numerous languages far far richer than English in everyway. You know for a fact most of our leaders and politician whether they are corrupt or not corrupt they have risen to power not because of English but because of the knowledege of the local language and ability to communicate with the masses. Choosing English just shows your stupidity and ths fact that you look down upon the masses whom you think are unintelligible and dum because they don't know english.
Fifty years ago the quality of English was much better and higher than what is spoken today. This is because they took effort to learn it and were not influenced by the slangs and foul words. Now today there is more filth coming out of English than anything of quality. American English has becomed defined by the f**k and other abusive words etc. 
"Why is it India which has the Best of everything opt. for the worst"
__________
When the Brown Sahibs of India the so- called affluent polished English class of India who are responsible for all the problems and measure people's intellectual ability and educational qualification based on the command of your English, we are reducing our own nation and own people to a level below its original stature of grandeur. English is just another language and today with the way our population is growing you will soon find Indians all over the world and perhaps in another 50 years the whole world will become brown and the white species will become endangered/extinct!!!
So I guess we will have the last laugh


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 3, 2006)

well i wont accept in language....
well most of us here dont know hindi...or some dont know tamil itself ..properly...then wht is the use of having a hindi as national language...

i think english should be the national language as it gives u a common most platform thru out the world...leave who created it....it is the most popular well spoke language thru out the world...

ENGLISH    SHOULD BE ALL NATIONS NATIONAL LANGUAGE


----------



## kl_ravi (Nov 3, 2006)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> well i wont accept in language....
> well most of us here dont know hindi...or some dont know tamil itself ..properly...then wht is the use of having a hindi as national language...
> 
> i think english should be the national language as it gives u a common most platform thru out the world...leave who created it....it is the most popular well spoke language thru out the world...
> ...


 
A national language is a language (or language variant, i.e. dialect) which uniquely represents the national identity of a nation or country. A national language is used for political and legal discourse and so designated by a country's government. Some countries have more than one national language, such as Canada which uses both French and English. A national language is not to be confused with the predominant language, which is spoken by the majority of people from within a country's borders

Source:- *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_language

In which way English uniquely represents the National Identity ?
As far as the National Language is concerned, the slot is closed... Where is it written that our national language needs to be changed from time to time based on the needs & sentiments of the people??? 

If you still want to argue your point you can go ahead & argue for *Official Language of India* or *Official Language of your State*. Here also, as far as official Language is concerned, I would like to furnish the Official Language Act & Official Language Rules, 

Do you find any state or central dept/agency or a governing body flouting these rules ??? 

Pl Let me know...


----------



## Poon (Nov 3, 2006)

It just shows that they are trying to impose Hindi and making some provisions to accomodate ENGLISH so as to appease the South. Why can't the same translations be done for the other Indian Languages? what is stopping that from happening? What is driving the North Indians so crazy to make hindi Official and impose it as national? What is this over-zealousness for? 

My point is that India is equivalent to a continent like Europe. They have come together under the banner of Euro. We are already together but each state has to be recognised for its identity and some of our states bigger then many of the countries in the world.

You might argue that I am trying to divide the country by creating regional identity. 

But the fact is that the threat to our regional identity and feeling of insecurity is what which is causing the problem. Once people are secure of their identity there should be no cause to fight.

I am not trying to romanticize the past by trying to revive local languages etc. We got to change with times but not by selling out to things which brings meaning and value to life. By making English you are selling out your identity. Well it matters to me if not to you


----------



## mediator (Nov 3, 2006)

poon said:
			
		

> Tamil after all it is the *oldest language in the world* with the longest literary tradition.


I disagree! Who told u that? Tamil has the oldest literature *amongst the Dravidian languages* (Source : Wiki n other sites). U say Sanskrit is associated with Hinduism. So shud know how old Sanskirt is too then !! If ur a Hindu n can debte on languages and religion, then u shud also know the era of Ramayan, Mahabharata and Vedas were written earlier than them!! Science is yet not able to predict the exact dates. SOme say that earth rotation was faster at that time. So its possible that it may be even much older. So I can definitely say Tamil is not the oldest language but the oldest dravidian language.

@Poon : I understand how southerners feel, u don't have to say that again n again! And u dont have to make me repeat again n again. I told u if u want my clear view points then read the debate from the start. *Everybody is now repeating n posting without caring to look what others have already said!*


----------



## Poon (Nov 3, 2006)

Mediator: I am not arguing with you about it. I know where you stand. I made it clear that I wrote Tamil just for argument sake to make the Tamlian see the light in not supporting English.

I never said Sanskrit is associated with Hinduism I was just responding to some earlier comments. I supported Sanskrit as National
__________
What I mean't is that it is the oldest living language. Any way check this out

THE WONDER THAT IS SANSKRIT: Sampad and Vijay; Published by Sri Aurobindo Society in association with Mapin Publishing, 31, Somnath Road, Usmanpura, Ahmedabad-380013. Price not specified. 


SANSKRIT, THE oldest surviving member of the Indo-European family of language, has been, is, and will be a source of infinite wonder for scholars and laymen alike. Acknowledged by Sir William Jones as being "more perfect than Greek, more copious than Latin and more exquisitively refined than either", Sanskrit occupies the pride of place in our cultural life. 

Its prestige, sway and authority among other languages of the world are quite unique and undeniable. It is the mother of almost all the North Indian languages. 

Although the Dravidian family of languages, comprising Tamil, Telugu, Kannada and Malayalam, is not a derivative of Sanskrit, still any impartial observer cannot deny the profound influence of Sanskrit on these languages. Even Tamil, which maintains a more independent stand than her sister languages, admits an inflow of Sanskrit words. Senavaraiyar, the Tamil grammarian, says that Sanskrit belongs to the entire country and not to any particular region. 

Eminent scholars testifying to the glory of Sanskrit language and pointing out the way in which it has permeated our national life down the centuries have written several books, monographs and essays. The Vedas, Upanishads, epics, law texts, Puranas, literary works, works on medicine, astronomy, astrology, and mathematics are all written in Sanskrit. 

While one is justified in glorifying one's mother tongue as the best medium for instruction at the initial level, none can deny the need to study Sanskrit for acquiring greater grounding in the mother tongue. 

The authors have tried to identify the grounds on which Sanskrit language has become so great. 

In 10 well-documented chapters, they have provided a panoramic view of the great language. They have examined Sanskrit language in terms of its purpose and content, the role of its grammar and phonetics, and the challenges it faces. They have also tried to answer the misplaced criticism of self-styled scholars that Sanskrit is a "dead" language. 

It is worthwhile to quote in this context the great savant, Dr. V. Raghavan, who refers to this dead language slogan as a "cheap howl" and says: "It is unreasonable to call Sanskrit a dead language. It is so, only as much as archaic Hindi is, or Sangam Tamil is. Sanskrit is all pervasive in the whole literature and thought of the country, and forms their very basis and core. In Sanskrit lies the key to the culture of the entire East and Far East, and in its intense cultivation lies the means to the recovery of the old cultural hegemony of India." With its unbroken literary history for 4000 years, Sanskrit is still spoken fluently and understood widely by a large section of people in India and abroad. 

Swami Vivekananda said that instead of blaming the so-called "high" in society for the condition of the "low", our educators would do well in raising the "low" by making them learn Sanskrit. 

He observed: "Even the great Buddha made one false step when he stopped Sanskrit language from being studied by the masses. He wanted rapid and immediate results and translated and preached in the language of the day, Pali. That was great; it spread the ideas quickly and made them reach far and wide. But along with that Sanskrit ought to have spread. Knowledge came, but the prestige was not there; culture was not there. It is culture that withstands shocks, not a simple mass of knowledge." It is thus imperative that Sanskrit is the most effective means of preserving, consolidating and strengthening our cultural values. 

The present book will go a long way in creating a sense of awareness in some, appreciation in others and a deep sense of wonder in many others about the great treasure we in India have inherited from our sages, viz., Sanskrit.


----------



## mediator (Nov 3, 2006)

@Poon : Thats more like it! Neways for



			
				poon said:
			
		

> I never said Sanskrit is associated with Hinduism


Then u shud say Sanskrit is associated with Hinduism! The whole base of Hinduism is residing on the top of Sanskrit! But *association and affiliation are different terms!*

So Sanskrit is not affiliated to Hinduism! It is not controlled by Hinduism, it is free for all! Nebody can use it and communicate using it!


----------



## Tech.Masti (Nov 5, 2006)

Munnabhai's language 
Hindi is our national language, and whats the problem that??


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 5, 2006)

Every language such as Tamil,Telagu,Bengali,Hindi,Punjabi etc is our national language except English.


----------



## outlaw (Nov 7, 2006)

guys

contrary to wide belief

HINDI IS NOT *OUR* NATIONAL LANGUAGE

its just the official language of india [ english as well ]


i read this in "THE HINDU" some months back
__________
more details 

*www.ling.upenn.edu/~jason2/papers/natlang.htm


*www.thehindu.com/thehindu/mag/2005/01/16/stories/2005011600260300.htm


----------



## Poon (Nov 9, 2006)

outlaw said:
			
		

> guys
> 
> contrary to wide belief
> 
> ...


 
Thats good to hear from your side. So convince all the North Indian's that it is not national and/ We got to remove it from official status. It can remain the official language of states where people speak Hndi. 
We are not Hindians ....... we are Indians


----------



## sabret00the (Nov 9, 2006)

Guess English shud be the official language


----------



## outlaw (Nov 9, 2006)

only 60 % people speak hindi so its outrageous to make it our national language

i read in "the hindu" that cbse has been teaching students thats HINDI is our NATIONAL language for all these years but the constitution clearly states that "HINDI IS *NOT* THE NATIONAL LANGUAGE AND ITS JUST THE STATUS OF OFFICIAL LANGUAGE ALONG WITH ENGLISH"

so why did NCERT/CBSE teach us that  hindi was our national language all these years

they were only ready to rectify the mistake when some south indian professor threatend to sue them if they dint

" I STRONGLY SUPPORT ENGLISH AS OUR NATIONAL LANGUAGE"

or if you dont agree lets have national languageS instead of a single national language


----------



## Poon (Nov 9, 2006)

" I STRONGLY SUPPORT ENGLISH AS OUR NATIONAL LANGUAGE"

Who ever supports this ought to be shot. English is our adopted mother-tongue and should remain as the official language. It should be part of our edu and not a means to our edu. Less tha 5% of our pop. speak English (50 million people!). However it should not be a measure of our intellectual ability or edu. qualification. 
National is something which symbolise our country and that cannot be English but neither Hindi

or if you dont agree lets have national languageS instead of a single national language[/quote]

*That's more like it after all our symbol is "Unity in Diversity" and not "Hindi"  We are multi-lingual and not mono-lingual*

These stupid fools think that making a common language will unite the country. When the bloody processes of doing this actually creating more problems.
Uniformity does not cause unity. In a democracy can you pass laws in favour of a majority at the expense of minorities.
The message I want to make clear is that we are Proud to be Indians and we don't have to know it to be Indians.  

*We are not (H)indians but Indians. Pls. don't force it down our throats because we want accept it and will resist it even more.*
__________
[
" I STRONGLY SUPPORT ENGLISH AS OUR NATIONAL LANGUAGE"

*Don't Outlaw yourself from your own country. Any other language is more worthy than English in becoming our national language*


----------



## planetcall (Nov 9, 2006)

Lol i tried to post a long message with nice references. Lol some server error and it is lost 
BullShit!
*imagehost.biz/ims/pictes/209034.gif


----------



## outlaw (Nov 9, 2006)

@ poon


so u are saying national language is the identity of the country eh! so be it , english being a foreign language can never be our  national language then
let it remain the official language,[u've got no problem with that i suppose]
and let all other indian languages be the national languages rather than hindi

lets face it : india is a multi lingual country so we never will have a true national language !!

but the problem is everybody thinks hindi is the national language and when i tell them it's NOT according to the constitution no one believes me 
maybe we should start campaigning or something to make people aware of this fact
__________
BTW off topic why is your post count 0


----------



## Poon (Nov 10, 2006)

outlaw said:
			
		

> @ poon
> 
> 
> so u are saying national language is the identity of the country eh! so be it , english being a foreign language can never be our national language then
> ...


 



*Yeah I guess we got to do that and convince the Hindians about this. I have nothing against Hindi and I do understand it is important for us to know. I admit I am guilty of ignorance of not knowing but it is crazy to push it down our throats. Any Hindian denies that it is not being imposed ask him why is it that all our passports are written in English and Hindi why not our regional language and English? That is imposition..*

*Also if the whole of Europe can come together under the Banner of Euro without a common language why can't people understand that we are already together. Northerners (forgive me for stereo- typing) suffer from ignorance of not respecting other languages of India which are greater in antiquity and beauty than Hindi*
*English should be official as it's importance is world wide.*
*regards *
*Poon*
*P.s read some of my earlier post u will get an idea what I have tried to mean*


----------



## mediator (Nov 10, 2006)

If we add one popular language of east, one of west n one of south too in the passports etc along with English n Hindi, then I guess the complaints of southerners will be solved. What say??


----------



## planetcall (Nov 10, 2006)

I believe all indians can associate themselves much closely with sanskrit than with hindi, So IMO Sanskrit should be chosen as the language of our nation. I know many would disagree as the revival of Hebrew (recommended: *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hebrew_language) cant be repeated the same way with sanskrit or many dont want to take part in it. Now, what could be the alternative then ? Well, in a democratic country of ours we have to choose the language which is most widely spoken in India. Yes, its none but Hindi. I am in bangalore and I see that hindi is widely spoken here and at many other places in South people speak hindi atleast in the communicable way atleast. I am fond of languages and am learning kannada very fast. It is always good to know/learn new languages. Whatever be the national language, people would continue to use their regional tongue but to connect the nation and weave into a common thread of unity in diversity we need to have a common dialect and that has to be one of the pool of languages we have. So lets accept unanimously our very own Hindi. Let it not be the battle of north vs south. Regional language should be and is being promoted at regional level in schools and through media. 
Peace !
*www.clanforen.de/clanforen/images/smilies/smilies031205/bpeace.gif


----------



## mediator (Nov 10, 2006)

^^I completely agree about Sanskrit. Not only will it lead to revival of purity, but also many people will be able to read the ancient texts in their raw and original form and many people will get enlightened about how rich India was.

Now many people may ask How Sanskrit will lead to purity n what it means by reading the ancient texts in original form. So I appeal to those people to google and get enlightened about Sanskrit and know how Sanskrit words lose their meaning when converted to English!! A simple e.g we denote our elders   as "aap" n equals as "tum". But in English it has only one meaning i.e "you". So in English if u say "you", then a blind man may not be able to find out if the conversation involves people of different age or same age!! And Sanskrit has more than "aap" and "tum".


----------



## planetcall (Nov 11, 2006)

क्या मैं ये जान सकता हूं ये कौन सपूत हैं जो भारत की राष्ट्रभाषा अंग्रेजी को बनाना चाहते हैं 

*smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_30.gif
__________
Want to Read Sanskrit Stories ?? Please follow what is being said here

किञ्चित् वर्षाणि पूर्वम् अहं संस्कृत चन्दमामा क्रीणमि स्म। किन्तु किञ्चित् वर्षाणि पश्चात् तस्य प्रकाशनम् अविरमत्। जुम्बुद्विप-जालपत्रे वेतलकथा दृष्ट्वा अहं पुनः चन्दमामा अस्मरम्। बृहत्जाले गवेषणं कृत्वा पुनः चन्दमामां कथं क्रीणमि इति अजानम् (www.chandamama.org)| अहं मम भ्रातृजं क्रय-मूल्यं चन्दमामा-कार्यालये प्रेषय इति निवेदनम् अकरवम्

अहम् अपेक्षे सः भ्रातृजः श्वः मां सन्देशं प्रेषयिष्यति - अस्मात् भवन्तं किं प्रयोजनम्। संस्कृत चन्दमामा कः पठिष्यति। भवान् कथं मां अनर्थं कार्यं ददाति। पुनः चिन्तय तत् परं मां कथय यदि क्रय-मूल्यः प्रेषितव्यम् अथवा न प्रेषितव्यम्।
Source: *tinyurl.com/ymvnzh

Summary: Subscribe to Sanskrit edition of ChandMama (Rs 180 only for 1year).


----------



## Ashis (Nov 11, 2006)

sāre jahān se acchā hindostān hamārā
ham bulbulain hai is ki, yeh gulsitān hamārā

ghurbat men hon agar ham, rahta hai dil vatan men
samjho vahīn hamen bhī, dil hain jahān hamārā

parbat voh sab se ūnchā, hamsāya āsmān ka
voh santari hamārā, voh pāsbān hamārā

godi men kheltī hain is ki hazāron nadiyā
gulshan hai jin ke dam se, rashk-e-janān hamārā

aye āb, raud, ganga, voh din hen yād tujhko
utarā tere kināre, jab kārvān hamārā

maz'hab nahīn sikhātā āpas men bayr rakhnā
hindi hai ham, vatan hai hindostān hamārā

yūnān-o-misr-o-romā, sab miṭ gaye jahān se
ab tak magar hai bāqi, nām-o-nishān hamārā

kuch bāt hai keh hastī, miṭati nahīn hamārī
sadiyon rahā hai dushman, daur-e-zamān hamārā

iqbal ko'ī meharam, apnā nahīn jahān men
m'alūm kya kisī ko, dard-e-nihān hamārā


----------



## mediator (Nov 11, 2006)

@planetcall I cud translate some of it!


----------



## navjotjsingh (Nov 11, 2006)

Well...as far as the national language is not English..I have no problem...!
Well if you ask me it should be hindi..for simple reason that atleast 60% people understand basic Hindi...I don't know how many people want their regional language as national...but here polls have shown the trend already.

I don't care what our national language...apart from being knowing what our national language...its of no use to a common person..he will continue speaking what he has been for so long.


----------



## planetcall (Nov 11, 2006)

mediator said:
			
		

> @planetcall I cud translate some of it!



संस्कृत उतनी भी कठिन नहीं है। थोडे प्रयास की आवश्यक्ता है।

*smileyonline.free.fr/images/gif/bravo/vignette/thumbnails/1036535672_gif.gif


----------



## navjotjsingh (Nov 11, 2006)

Planetcalls..you also need practice in typing Hindi..Its prayas...nor paryas.


----------



## planetcall (Nov 11, 2006)

navjot ! configure and update your system. I see its Prayas.


----------



## mediator (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## Poon (Nov 11, 2006)

mediator said:
			
		

>


 
With regard to translations! I had some funny experiences. I became a translator (omly verbal) by default from Kannada to English! 

It requires instant thinking and times it can be painful. One funny example was when the  speaker said "sometimes people are a pain in the ass"!!

I was bit stuck and i first blurted out thikadali navoo!!!!!!! It was really funny


----------



## sudhakar35in (Nov 16, 2006)

*My  Opinion*

Only TAMIL must be our national language. Hindi down down. THANGA TAMIL up up. TAMIL vaalga. Others down down.


----------



## Poon (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: My  Opinion*



			
				sudhakar35in said:
			
		

> Only TAMIL must be our national language. Hindi down down. THANGA TAMIL up up. TAMIL vaalga. Others down down.


 

Sexy bro apadi ta irrkuno nambo vandh Indians not Hindians


----------



## outlaw (Nov 23, 2006)

i dont agree with hindi and i dont want hindi to be the national language

BTW india does not have a national language as of now. we only have official language [english and hindi]


but what the hell if u guys want tamil , then i want MALAYALAM as the national language [though only spoken by 3 crore people]


----------



## shakshy (Nov 23, 2006)

uttoransen said:
			
		

> what should be india's national language?
> 
> it should be english, no indian language should be given preference.
> 
> ...



Hey man ever wondered how many recognised indian language are there? and how many are there without being recognised? Ever tried to know how many of the govt. offcials speak and write english? You talk about National language ever thought what national means (of nation) and u have tried to make english national? 
Only shows your unpatroitism


----------



## nitish_mythology (Nov 23, 2006)

As hindi is spoken by majority of people................
*HINDI MUST BE OUR NATIONAL LANGUAGE!!*


----------



## AshishSharma (Nov 23, 2006)

It's really hard to imagine some people voted for English .... Hindi should be our national language without ny doubt ....


----------



## outlaw (Nov 23, 2006)

u guys might prefer hindi cuz its ur mother tounge

but for guys like me from da south its no differnt from greek

my english is better than my hindi. so why dya guys wanna impose hindi on  people like me

ok we dont want english but we dont want hindi either


----------



## Root2 (Nov 24, 2006)

its not dat south side ppl don like hindi or something ..  we r really very proud dat hindi is our national .... if none is proud abt it atleast i m and even my coll mates ...... 

besides there is no harm in learning diff langs .....  

Jai Hind.....


----------



## optumsprime (Nov 24, 2006)

I Love My Country And My Language.


Hindi Hamari Matr Basha Hai.


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Nov 24, 2006)

There is no question that English shud be our national lang .Many people lose out to other people coz they have never ''actually'' spoken in english .


I don't know if neone has given this reply or not but C++ shud also be our basic national lang LOL  .


----------



## sandy453 (Nov 24, 2006)

I would also vote for  c++ as our national language .
talking in it would be fun  
#include <iostream.h>
main()
{ 
cout<<"I vote for c++ as national language"<<endl; 
}


----------



## planetcall (Nov 24, 2006)

Segmentation Fault
Core Dumped !


----------



## caleb (Nov 26, 2006)

An endless debate in ENGLISH with the majority supporting Hindi as the national language but typing in ENGLISH...hmmm funny but interesting...our country is far too complex for any one language to the National Language....the debate shall NEVER end...but it makes for some time pass reading.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 27, 2006)

Hindi was, is, will and should remain the national language of India.


----------



## mail2and (Nov 27, 2006)

outlaw said:
			
		

> u guys might prefer hindi cuz its ur mother tounge
> 
> but for guys like me from da south its no differnt from greek
> 
> ...



My mother tongue is not Hindi. I have lived most of my life in a place, where the most distorted Hindi is spoken. Still, I speak immaculate Hindi.

That, my dear, is no excuse not to learn your national language. Unless, you hate the language, of course.


----------



## planetcall (Nov 27, 2006)

Caleb...People here are typing in english because the media of communication is mostly english oriented. Hindification has not reached to accepted universal standard and having the practice to type in english makes it the natural choice for the discussion here. But I do try to type in हिन्दी just for the sake of it.  Still, it doesnt mean that English should be our national language. Every country has computers and people mostly use it in english (except a few), so should english be the national language of all the countries ? It is an accepted international language, but we have our distinct individual identity and thus we also have a distinct national language. Your and mine and ours....very own..hindi. Dont hate the language dood. Even if you are a non hindi speaker , you can try to learn it. Why hate a language ? I am in karnataka and learning Kannada. I enjoy it. I expect the same from you too.


----------



## mail2and (Nov 28, 2006)

planetcall said:
			
		

> Caleb...People here are typing in english because the media of communication is mostly english oriented. Hindification has not reached to accepted universal standard and having the practice to type in english makes it the natural choice for the discussion here. But I do try to type in हिन्दी just for the sake of it.  Still, it doesnt mean that English should be our national language. Every country has computers and people mostly use it in english (except a few), so should english be the national language of all the countries ? It is an accepted international language, but we have our distinct individual identity and thus we also have a distinct national language. Your and mine and ours....very own..hindi. Dont hate the language dood. Even if you are a non hindi speaker , you can try to learn it. Why hate a language ? I am in karnataka and learning Kannada. I enjoy it. I expect the same from you too.



Good points. Unfortunately, it is a one way traffic. The hindi haters will probably learn Chinese, but will still say no to Hindi.


----------



## outlaw (Nov 28, 2006)

mail2and said:
			
		

> That, my dear, is no excuse not to learn your national language. Unless, you hate the language, of course.




how many times do i have to repeat HINDI IS NOT  OUR NATIONAL LANGUAGE ; ITS JUST THE OFFICIAL LANGUAGE


----------



## mail2and (Nov 28, 2006)

outlaw said:
			
		

> how many times do i have to repeat HINDI IS NOT  OUR NATIONAL LANGUAGE ; ITS JUST THE OFFICIAL LANGUAGE



10000231231213132 times _more_. And I am glad you said _our_.


----------



## LegendKiller (Nov 28, 2006)

I think yes hindi should remain our Official or National language but whats the use of it when it isn't used for official work?

Everyone of my colleagues in office or friends like to converse in english simply b'coz otherwise ur considered as il-literate or a "Gaon-wala".


----------



## planetcall (Nov 28, 2006)

^^ Change that attitude buddy. I try to converse in hindi at the extent it is possible. Conversing in hindi with the application of pure words(तत्सम) shows your lingual eliteness. Who cares what people think. They may think of you to be a gaon wala if you bring a tiffin in your office...and not order pizzas from the local supermall. These logics hold no points as there always are people talking something behind you. Why should you care ?? Make your own style. Eventually with your logics and manners you will win over the hearts of those who take hindi to be the language of gaon wala.

हिन्दी हमारी मातृभाषा है । हिन्दी से कटकर हिन्दुस्तानी का अस्तीत्व नहीं हो सकता ।


----------



## LegendKiller (Nov 28, 2006)

i hope that everyone has an attitude like you and to be fair i am proud to speak hindi,coz i feel communicating ur message/thoughts correctly is more important then the language of communication.


----------



## JhonCena (Nov 28, 2006)

I think it should my mother tongue(Punjabiii...    )


----------



## mail2and (Nov 28, 2006)

JhonCena said:
			
		

> I think it should my mother tongue(Punjabiii...    )


Well, Punjabi is my mother tongue, too. However, I still root for Hindi as the national language. 

But, again, dirty politics will ensure that this never happens.


----------



## JhonCena (Nov 28, 2006)

mail2and said:
			
		

> Well, Punjabi is my mother tongue, too. However, I still root for Hindi as the national language.
> 
> But, again, dirty politics will ensure that this never happens.



U are 100% rite. It 'll not happen coz leaders of punjab are toooooo lazy.


----------



## planetcall (Nov 28, 2006)

See guys...Ours is a land of wide diversities. We all have our regional differences. Same applies to the native language. Still, there is something in common that we all share and strive to provide dignity to it. It is not related to how much we love our native or local language. I being from Bihar, speak Bhojpuri quite frequently. Many peoples are amazed to hear those desi words from me. I try to be equally good with hindi. So whatever your regional tongue is, accept hindi as our mother language and try to speak it as often so that you could enjoy it in true spirit.  
Once again, वन्दे मातरम्


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 28, 2006)

One thing all of you forget especially advocates of hindi and vernacular, is that the freedom of speech and expression, which we all so much take for granted, is something guaranteed by our constitution. Oh, and in case you forgot, our constitution was written in ENGLISH. Yes, whether you like it or not. Any ammendment to that constitution has to be made in English, any new law has to be incorporated in English. Our founding fathers were not stupid, I am sure they must have had good reason for selecting English as the language for the constitution to be written in, least of them being for the British to read. Think about it


----------



## outlaw (Nov 28, 2006)

guys 

india is a land of diversity , and we boast about the unity in diversity,and we were able to manage quite well without a national language all these years 
so WHY THE HELL DO WE NEED A NATIONAL LANGUAGE,
china has one cuz everyone speaks chinese
russia has one cuz everyone speaks russian

but in india we have a lotta languages so its not right to make one language the national language
so WE DONT NEED A NATIONAL LANGUAGE 

i repeat

WE DONT NEED A NATIONAL LANGUAGE


----------



## mail2and (Nov 28, 2006)

outlaw said:
			
		

> i repeat
> 
> WE DONT NEED A NATIONAL LANGUAGE



i repeat

WE _DO_ NEED A NATIONAL LANGUAGE


----------



## JhonCena (Nov 29, 2006)

mail2and I agree with you


----------



## caleb (Nov 29, 2006)

planetcall said:
			
		

> Caleb...People here are typing in english because the media of communication is mostly english oriented. Hindification has not reached to accepted universal standard and having the practice to type in english makes it the natural choice for the discussion here. But I do try to type in हिन्दी just for the sake of it.  Still, it doesnt mean that English should be our national language. Every country has computers and people mostly use it in english (except a few), so should english be the national language of all the countries ? It is an accepted international language, but we have our distinct individual identity and thus we also have a distinct national language. Your and mine and ours....very own..hindi. Dont hate the language dood. Even if you are a non hindi speaker , you can try to learn it. Why hate a language ? I am in karnataka and learning Kannada. I enjoy it. I expect the same from you too.


 Thanks for your reply planetceall, but I'm just wondering how on earth did you came to the conclusion that I hate Hindi?...where is it written in my post that I hate Hindi?...I lived 8 years in Delhi and had the good fortune of polishing my Hindi (which I learned through my school books while I was child)...I like Hindi very much...my favourite songs are old Kishore Kumar songs in hindi. To me it does not matter what is the national language as long as we can live as good human beings FIRST.

Also your observation does not hold any water that ..."Every country has computers and people mostly use it in english (except a few)"...because except England ALL European countries, South American Countries, Chinese, Japanese, Korean and MANY more Asian countires use ONLY thier national languague to type EVEN when they use computers...please check your knowledge base.

No offense but you need to read the posts carefully before coming to conclusions & replying...coz I am NOT a hindi hater.


----------



## planetcall (Nov 29, 2006)

Caleb, thanks for the clarification. It indeed is nice to hear that you do not hate Hindi. I also have Kishor kumar as one of my favorites. Anyways, I intended not to you in person, rather a generic group of people having some level of hatred to a particular language. 
English ubiquitously is the most widely accepted language for computer. Mostly, countries not using English as default for their computers are the one who have got their languages standardized for the computing needs or are not well versed with English. Unfortunately we are still in development and very soon I see we will have an accepted and widely used standard. The deeper penetration of computer to masses will facilitate the quicker formulation and acceptance of universal standards of hindi and other indian languages.
Being a good person should indeed be the top priority of every human being. Still, the discussion here is on what should be india's national language. I dont think this thread is a time pass reading. It will help in the change of hearts and opinions. There are many who never thought over this topic or never decided a stand. Reading to the logics and opinions provided by many would help many others form their own ideology about the possible national language of india.


----------



## RaghuKL (Nov 29, 2006)

C,  C ++, Java, C#, lisp , English  ,  Hindi, etc..


----------



## praka123 (Nov 29, 2006)

Hindi Speaking Belt definitely dont know the condition in South.that's why ppl are coming here without reading @least brief of the thread and about the anti-Hindi revolt which is running now also in TamilNadu.sure with your Hindi Pulling Habits,National Integration will remain a  dream never come true.guys,why?think above ur Region?English is a Universal Language and its not something related to your patriotism about ur land!With all these Computers and internet,World is now called as Global Village.learn to respect other languages,but never force ur language.also think bigger,south indians majority except northern Karnatak/Andhra are as different from you as you can think of as You ppl versus Chinese.now try to teach Cheenevale Hindi and understand that the same pain we southerners feel if you ppl are forcing us of learning da Hindi.if you northern belt have a thinking that southerners are equal to those comical Hindi film roles,you are wrong.SOutherners are proud of their culture and Madrasi is not equal to what you are thinking...come on...here in my place a small town Muvattupuzha,Kerala itself there are hundreds of northerners who are working as factory workers and are proficient in local language Malayalam.See Once you know that Southerners are not what you have experianced watching crappy Bollywoood films.
Anti-Hindi revolts had taken thousands of lives in tamilnadu and other southern states are supproting this revolt.get the facts buddy before putting some crap in Hindi Fonts to patronise your mother tongue.
so we southerners says:
*हमें हिन्दी नहीं चाहिए,बिलकुल नहीं चाहिए*


----------



## outlaw (Nov 30, 2006)

^^^^ awesome

tamil/malayalm/kannada/telungu..... deserves the same status as hindi.... 

we DONT need a national language

learn to respect other culture/language... 

we southies are not asking northies to speak in our language then why the hell do u wan us to speak in ur language !!!!!!


----------



## Aberforth (Dec 4, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Yep Hindi it is and will ever be, English is the trade language and no country EVER forgets its national language no matter how much you force other languages down thier throats...
> 
> ....but Hindi as a language is your culture and you must preserve it.



Well I can't accept that. I am an Bengali and I find it hard to accept another language as my culture say Hindi because well, for me my language is best.. I don't hate Hindi just like I don't hate English. I know everyone's mother tongue can't be a national language so why not accept English?

Now if we get egoistic over our own languages it will lead nowhere so we might as well decide to go the Singapore or South Africa way and make English a national language. It won't hurt anyone, it would help. I have seen the pro-American type of arrogance in Hindi speaking north Indians, they abuse me saying 'Angrez ban raha hai...' if I talk complete English or call me anti patriotic if I support my language over Hindi. 

Tell me which matters more to a person's culture, his mother tongue or another language which has been forced down his throat as national language. If Hindis are not comfortable with English as National Language because it is 'another' language so are non - Hindis not comfortable with Hindi, you have to understand that. I don't *need* Hindi to be patriotic.

If a Bengali, Assamese, Tamil has to learn Hindi only for use in North India why not better still everyone learn English which will be much more helpful besides communication, for example reading what I'm saying now.


----------



## mediator (Dec 4, 2006)

I see Nothing new here. Points are being repeated again n again.


----------



## Aberforth (Dec 4, 2006)

mediator said:
			
		

> I see Nothing new here. Points are being repeated again n again.



If someone has my opinion and posted above should I just sit mum and not post my opinion?


----------



## mediator (Dec 4, 2006)

Nope, who said not to post? But if u have read the debate from the start then u'll realise that ur posting nothing new, but only repeating the points. So better reply to the existing points and make some new entries here! Wat say?


----------



## aryayush (Dec 4, 2006)

outlaw said:
			
		

> we DONT need a national language


If we do not have a national language, there won't be any consistency throughout the country. All official Government notices will be in varied languages depending on the state it is meant for. There won't be any national television or radio channels. There won't be a common platform in which you can communicate. India will lose its identity. That is a ridiculous suggestion indeed.


----------



## planetcall (Dec 4, 2006)

Aberforth said:
			
		

> Well I can't accept that. I am an Bengali and I find it hard to accept another language as my culture say Hindi because well, for me my language is best.. I don't hate Hindi just like I don't hate English. I know everyone's mother tongue can't be a national language so why not accept English?
> 
> Now if we get egoistic over our own languages it will lead nowhere so we might as well decide to go the Singapore or South Africa way and make English a national language. It won't hurt anyone, it would help. I have seen the pro-American type of arrogance in Hindi speaking north Indians, they abuse me saying 'Angrez ban raha hai...' if I talk complete English or call me anti patriotic if I support my language over Hindi.
> 
> ...



Language is not water, food or air. I dont say that we cant survive without hindi being our National Language. The fact is that here we are all having our opinions about what could be the National Language of India. Well, it is certainly adamant that the language most agree upon would be the one from the rich pool of lingual diversity that we Indian proudly treasure.

We as Indians have a different identity. Indeed English will be helpful for your communication to the world but remember my friend, you cant go far if you are disconnected from your root. Remember, we as Indians are proud to have a civilization which has been alive for thousands of years. When our civilization was on its peak, those english speakers were still nomadic. The choice of something we call national would be definitely something that reflects the true identity of United India. I said earlier that given the opportunity I will blindly vote for Sanskrit which should be far more acceptable to south than hindi is. Having said that, I would like to add that since hindi is the most widely spoken language of india and it reflects the identity of hindustan and we hindustanis so it is a natural contender of this post. We should be proud to accept it as by accepting it your language is not going to be undermined, nor you are being forced to speak hindi if you are a non hindi person. Certainly, if you are not a hindi hater you would like to learn it the same way as I am trying to learn kannada (nivu yake nagutta idira ? , Why are you laughing ? ) right now and also learnt a little malayalam( nee ende kutkaran aan , You are my friend ) from my friend long back in school. I believe someday I will learn bangla too. None of these languages are my native but I dont say these languages are not mine. I love them as much as a native speaker of these languages love them. I am proud to be born in such a colourful land having so much diversity. If I spend my lifetime observing the colours of India, It would not be enough.
Above post by aryayush precisely answers why we need a national language. My native language is Bhojpuri. It is the symbol of bihar which has been popularised by Lalu. Though he speaks it in more humorous way. Still, I dont propose it to be the National Language, nor I demand a revolution for it. I know that by accepting Hindi my language will not be threatened as the people of my state and all bhojpuri speakers will continue to speak it.

*www.2ni2.com/emoticon/amor/grupo_amistad.gif


----------



## Aberforth (Dec 5, 2006)

@planetcall - You say we should not forget our roots and adopt English, neither can I accept Hindi as my root. It is as much a language to me as English is, nothing more than that. And so is the sentiment reflected by a lot of people from the non-Hindi belt. We can learn language by choice but giving importance to one language in particular at the cost of others' identity is not fair. The problem with not accepting Hindi is not that Hindi will wipe out these languages..but it is the same sentiment you feel for English.


----------



## planetcall (Dec 5, 2006)

^^ If you mean by adopt english to accept it as national language then i completely disagree. I dont think you understood my statement well.


> Indeed English will be helpful for your communication to the world but remember my friend, you cant go far if you are disconnected from your root.


I mean to say that English is not our language by lineage. We as Indians have a rich heritage of languages and we should discuss over that only. We have our opinions but we should have it in the very periphery of our distinct identity. Our national language must reflect we Indians.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 5, 2006)

then those followers of "Hindi" will have Hindustan upto Satara District Maharashtra,leaving Southerners to have the choice of their own language and English.dont think the same case is with ppl in south,they dont want hindi means they dont want and English is our common communication language,leave us we Madrasis,we dont want Hindi crap on the basis of whatever reason u gonna post and definitely Hindi is not our lineage or root.keep it with you,for Nation's sake.otherwise already going "National Dis-Integration" Will come true very fast.
I have a suggestion,keep ur Hindi upto your areas as official language,and we southerners choose English definitely.
If you choose the Logic that "Language most are speaking must be the National Language" then what about democracy?Madras is much different from northern belt and they are famous for their love for Tamil EELAM or Tamil Nation including Keral,Karnatak,Andhra,Srilanka etc.
Good U r friend,We have terrorism eating on extreme north of the coutry and Hindikkar's want this to happen on south also.great,we southies can at last have AK-46 and bombs on our hands at the expense of the imposition of Hindi Language!definitely southern states will unite for their goodness,if Hindi forcing continues,making Hindi Natioal/Official Language.try to make ur Brain think unbiased.


----------



## faraaz (Dec 7, 2006)

I know Hindi, Urdu, Telugu, Kannada and English (well, German too but thats not relevant here)...guess what happens if I go to Chennai!? That's right...I use English...

English is used more widely than Hindi, all our bureaucracy, documentation etc is in English, so WTF is the point of having Hindi as the national language?


----------



## planetcall (Dec 7, 2006)

^^ Have the patience brother. Don't put the same thing which has already been replied to. I request you to *read* the points already mentioned in this thread. I welcome your debatable replies to it. And yes, unlike a few, while replying we all should try to show proper respect for the languages and respective community being mentioned so that people like to reply back .


----------



## faraaz (Dec 7, 2006)

This thread is 12 pages long...do you honestly expect me to read all the posts so far, and ONLY post if I have something to say that has not been already mentioned?? Which is highly unlikely...

If so, then I suggest the OP makes a disclaimer in the first post to inform future members who plan on posting in this thread that their opinions are not required...


----------



## ashisharya (Dec 7, 2006)

hindi is spoken  more than english and our country is not that literate we can make our eng our mother tongue


----------



## planetcall (Dec 8, 2006)

faraaz who takes interest in repeating the same replies ? until you post something new you wont get replies. I know this debate has reached its 12th page, but you can atleast go through a few to see the mood of the debate and  the questions which have been answered. 



> English is used more widely than Hindi, all our bureaucracy, documentation etc is in English, so WTF is the point of having Hindi as the national language?



Who told you English is more widely spoken than Hindi in India ? And you don't want me to put all those points already mentioned here again. Do you ?


----------



## preethesh.shetty (Dec 8, 2006)

do we really need a "National Language"???

will just giving this name-tag to a language make people wanna learn it????
hasnt 60 yrs of experience taught us anything? it does not matter which language is called as the national language people will still use the language they are used to or the one which the situation demands (like english at work and some other at home)...........

the important thing is everyone learns to respect each others language and leaves it at that......
also the governments should not try to impose a particular language over the people (like they are trying to do with kannada in karnataka)......
leave the choice of language to the people..... 

it is always the people who take the best decisions, the governments decisions always SUCKKKKK!!!


----------



## navjotjsingh (Dec 8, 2006)

Well Said preethesh...Even I have the same feeling...there is no need for a term like National Language....leave it to the people. Politicans should concentrate on more important issues than deciding national language and dividing people over it!


----------



## faraaz (Dec 8, 2006)

@planetcall: Dude! I was just throwing in my 2 cents...I'm sure if I'm violating forum rules, the mods will let me know, so what say we back off eh?


----------



## vijay2525 (Dec 10, 2006)

*Say no to Hindi*

There is no need for any national language... The central government's hindi imposing attitude should end!

[Edit]- Mind your language please. You are not allowed to target any community/region and abuse them

If anyone desparately wants India to have a national language, I suggest it be the 23 official languages, rather than 1 language which is as foreign as English to many in south India and east India!


----------



## praka123 (Dec 10, 2006)

slowly @tleast Hindi speakers will be understanding the real attitude of Non-Hindi Speakers I believe.Its not as easy as in Bollywood film,where anywhere in the world u go,u'll see ppl speaking hindi-which is unrealistic!.hindi is not our pride.but India ofcourse;with its diversity.


----------



## faraaz (Dec 10, 2006)

^^ - Agree completely!


----------



## vipergt (Dec 11, 2006)

SolidSnake said:
			
		

>


 

i will prefer both hindi as well as english because both language had its own importance in their field.


----------



## sailesh.psg (Dec 11, 2006)

Hindi should be our national language...


----------



## outlaw (Dec 11, 2006)

^^^ reason sailesh ?????


----------



## Aberforth (Dec 11, 2006)

planetcall said:
			
		

> ^^ If you mean by adopt english to accept it as national language then i completely disagree. I dont think you understood my statement well.
> 
> I mean to say that English is not our language by lineage. We as Indians have a rich heritage of languages and we should discuss over that only. We have our opinions but we should have it in the very periphery of our distinct identity. Our national language must reflect we Indians.



Neither is Hindi our language by lineage, it is far from it. If you really like Hindi, consider it as your state language but not force it on others too. We have a rich culture as Bengalis who if you notice were scientists and intellectuals even before the advent of modern universities. I would consider talking my language as a better sign of my identity, not some language Hindi which is same to me as English. At least armed with English and Bengali I have a much wider reach then I do with Hindi. If being an Indian means neglect my own language for the sake of Hindi(another man's language) I'd rather not be one - artificial nations never survived without some kind of supression. It is much like Sunni ideologies forced in Kurdish and Shias in Iraq, never worked.



			
				faraaz said:
			
		

> English is used more widely than Hindi, all our bureaucracy, documentation etc is in English, so WTF is the point of having Hindi as the national language?



It might not be correct in the exact sense but I have to agree. Hindi documentation and official procedures exist only in Hindi speaking belts of Bihar, UP, Rajasthan, etc. while it is English and Regional Language for non- Hindi areas. Except central government officials that is. When I check the history I notice the prominence of Hindi speaking or pro-Hindi people as 'freedom fighters' and very little (or no) reference to non-Hindi people except recent Bollywood movies. 

For Hindi-Is-More-Indian people, I'd say the Dravidan languages like Tamil, Malayalam are more Indian than is Hindi.


----------



## planetcall (Dec 11, 2006)

Aberforth, I admire your post. I wanted to reply it would be the repetition of the same thing. Unfortunately it does not reflect your knowledge about my posts over our regional language including bangla. Search here and you will get it. I never intend to impose hindi over anyone. Nor I said Hindi is the lineage of all indians but still there are reasons to prefer hindi. I might have raised my concerns about my regional tongue as well but because of the reasons already posted I prefer to vote Hindi.
I said that any Indian Language is more preferable to me than choosing English. The national identity is not based on the recent developments rather it reflects the entire culture and the gamut of history that surround the totality of the very nation. I indeed love bangla and I repeat Aberforth that someday you will see me speaking more than Kothae bari aaschi.  As far as my liking for hindi is concerned, you will find be able to find my statements in this thread stating my love for various other languages. Please go through.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Dec 11, 2006)

What ever is language , leave it don't disrespect it , since hindi is growing more faster than english , America not able to explore their market in india bcauz english not more influencial then hindi here
__________
jai Hindi 
jail hindustan
jai bharat wasi


----------



## lalam (Dec 12, 2006)

In india hindi should be the national language thats 100% fair nothing more to say.....Just because of westernization doesn't mean we adopt english as the national language!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 12, 2006)

yes..we dont need to change our national language.And if u think practically ..this is impossible to make our national language as english.People from 10 big citices may accept english but..have u ever thought of people living in lakhs of small towns and vilaages.


----------



## planetcall (Dec 12, 2006)

^^ Yeah Ravi, you are right. Even the poll result supports your statement.


----------



## shadow slayer 2007 (Dec 12, 2006)

me cant speak hindi i can understand just a few words 
i stick to english
its universally accepted
i aint talkin of makin it our national lang


----------



## praka123 (Dec 12, 2006)

ravi_pintu2001@yahoo.com said:
			
		

> yes..we dont need to change our national language.And if u think practically ..this is impossible to make our national language as english.People from 10 big citices may accept english but..have u ever thought of people living in lakhs of small towns and vilaages.


Oh Yeah?But have u ever thought of people living in lakhs of small towns and vilaages in *south india* and *northeast india* who are having Hindi as a foreign language too?So You Ppl want to impose on south.ain't u...English is the Universal Language-with due respect to our local languages-We(south) want ENGLISH to be our national language.
Mind it.Hindi is not our pride.there is no use of showing ur patronage for Hindi in a country which has thousands of languages to speak with.


----------



## SE><IE (Dec 12, 2006)

Now why don't you understand a damn simple thing. (we) north-indians (almost all) have no problem if you guys (the ones supporting english) choose your local language to be the national language. 
The problem with english is- ENGLISH IS NOT OUR HOME-LANGUAGE (yes, I was shouting). If you really care for the nation then choose a home-born language.

And for God's sake, don't bring professional importance of english in the fight err.. debate


----------



## Aberforth (Dec 13, 2006)

For those who argue that English is a foreign language couldn't be a national language - the fact is it hurts your pride to accept another language spoken by another group of people as your language. So does it hurt South/ East/ North-East Indians to have Hindi as the national language. They don't share history, culture, ideology or anything such with Hindi language and putting it as their national tongue hurts their ego and creates anti-national feeling (feelings of non-belongingness). Instead of integrating the nation, it seperates (anti Hindi riots in Tamil Nadu, Maharashtra, Assam, Manipur, etc. prove this).


----------



## SE><IE (Dec 13, 2006)

> For those who argue that English is a foreign language couldn't be a national language - the fact is *it hurts your pride to accept another language spoken by another group* of people as your language.


Really? No one thinks that way, read the replies if you can , please. IIRC, no-one said they can't accept regional language, its just that some have created false perception.

I said earlier, and would say again. "We don't hate regional language, we hate foreign language to be national language"
And how on earth can you compare english and hindi sayng both are foreign?


----------



## praka123 (Dec 13, 2006)

SE><IE said:
			
		

> Really? No one thinks that way, read the replies if you can , please. IIRC, no-one said they can't accept regional language, its just that some have created false perception.
> 
> I said earlier, and would say again. "We don't hate regional language, we hate foreign language to be national language"
> And how on earth can you compare english and hindi sayng both are foreign?


Yes.Hindi is a foreign language for many parts of this country,you better understand that,English is the Language which historically united south Indian states for administrative purpose.THINK BEYOND...south is different.no arguements stands for forcing hindi on india.English-can be accepted for communication.Why hate English saying a foreign?Nationalism Ohh? then cant u ppl able to think more than india-A world country-where people all are happy to communicate in English for all purposes eh?And U want Hindi to be forced on Non-Hindi speaking People....gr8 friend ur ideoligies are gr8  South Indians are not the people you are estimating from ur cluttered views.they are very proud of their lineage.


----------



## shadow slayer 2007 (Dec 13, 2006)

lol just think about it  if u didnt no english then u wouldnt be postin anythin over here         u can live in the world without knowin hindi but english is important
now ur used to english  now i find it easier to communicate thgrough english than my own lang 
but i m south indian i can find anotha south indian verever i go in the middle east so i use my lang with them but with other ppl i can only communicate in english


----------



## SE><IE (Dec 13, 2006)

Did anyone ever say they will force Hindi on SIs? No-one said. still you guys cram abut imposing Hindi in south. Buddies, we just said we don't want English to be the national language. Just because its a globally accepted lingo then does it mean every nation which can understand English should change its national lingo to English.



> Yes.Hindi is a foreign language for many parts of this *country*,you better understand that,English is the Language which historically united south Indian states for administrative purpose


I meant Hindi is a home-grown language, our own country's whereas English is not our home-grown. I know what you'll say "why don't you understand it is south, it is different, we don't know hindi" etc. Then again, look at the very first line of this post. 
If you chose your regional lingo then I and many others would be having no problem. Break the shalks man, think beyon what is required in the corporate world.


----------



## Aberforth (Dec 13, 2006)

SE><IE said:
			
		

> Really? No one thinks that way, read the replies if you can , please. IIRC, no-one said they can't accept regional language, its just that some have created false perception.



Really???   How true! What about people actually calling us 'shameful' for not being able to talk 'shudh' Hindi, harassment in college by Hindi speaking people for our hard quality of Hindi??? If someone denys hammering of Hindi language on non-Hindi population I guess it makes them immature to have their language as national language. I don't want Hindi as a national language, it is the language of a group of people, not us and we belong to this nation so our language must be equally respected.




			
				SE><IE said:
			
		

> Just because its a globally accepted lingo then does it mean every nation which can understand English should change its national lingo to English.



If English, as a language helps in the economic development I think it is justified enough. English is not a foreign language per se, it is a global language, countries like Singapore, Hong Kong, etc. have realised that. And those who have fought for Hindi nationalism have gone into quagmires. Example is Karnataka, fight over regional and Hindi led to adoption of Kannada. Today the rural Kannada educated population is unsuitable for the IT boom happening in their own backyard. The government realised its mistake and English has been put back to first standard. Same in West Bengal...  The same politicians who fight for Hindi nationalism (read chauvinism) are those who send their kids to English schools (Lalu Prasad, etc.).


----------



## SE><IE (Dec 13, 2006)

> Really???  How true! What about people actually calling us 'shameful' for not being able to talk 'shudh' Hindi, harassment in college by Hindi speaking people for our hard quality of Hindi???


Its they who are fools not you. If you can't speak hindi then thats not any issue as far as you can communicate easily. But bringing the issues of some people here isn't good either. 

I never said, let hindi be the national lingo (though I voted for Hindi  )
and force it even on those who don't know and maybe will never need.
The simple point is, I don't want a foreign lingo to be made a national lingo.(thats why I didn't vote for English)


----------



## amol48 (Dec 14, 2006)

Well i think it should neither be Hindi/mother tongue nor English but i should be what we speak more, i.e. "Hinglish"


----------



## hailgautam (Dec 14, 2006)

the language of this forum is my preference. impartial, economical, beneficial.


----------



## SolidSnake (Dec 18, 2006)

Arre yeh noora-kushti abhi tak chal rahi hai?  

How about doing a Hebrew here and make Sanskrit our national language so that almost everyone starts from zero.


----------



## SE><IE (Dec 18, 2006)

@solidsnake: Are you the solid-snake from SKOAR!


----------



## SolidSnake (Dec 18, 2006)

SE><IE said:
			
		

> @solidsnake: Are you the solid-snake from SKOAR!


 
No, I am afraid No...I am the original Legendary Solid Snake  but after Kojima plagiarised my name for MGS, everyone started using it. j/k


----------



## mediator (Dec 18, 2006)

SolidSnake said:
			
		

> Arre yeh noora-kushti abhi tak chal rahi hai?
> 
> How about doing a Hebrew here and make Sanskrit our national language so that almost everyone starts from zero.


 Haan bana, hamne to sanyas le liya is thread se. Everyone's just repeating. The thread has attained its perfection level and number of new points is zero now I guess.


----------



## mail2and (Dec 18, 2006)

shadow slayer 2007 said:
			
		

> me cant speak hindi i can understand just a few words
> i stick to english
> its universally accepted
> i aint talkin of makin it our national lang



By the look of it, you can't speak much English, either.

Do you use hand signs to communicate?
__________


			
				Aberforth said:
			
		

> Now if we get egoistic over our own languages it will lead nowhere so we might as well decide to go the Singapore or South Africa way and make English a national language.



Hahhahahah. South Africa. Hhahahaha. Just look at their  apartheid era flag, and you will know why they adopted English as their national language. They came to those parts from England. That is why their national language is English. Do you even know that South Africans, along with the Australians, are the biggest racists in this world?
__________


			
				Aberforth said:
			
		

> Really???   How true! What about people actually calling us 'shameful' for not being able to talk 'shudh' Hindi, harassment in college by Hindi speaking people for our hard quality of Hindi???



My native language is Punjabi, and still, I speak Hindi flawlessly. It's not about the accent, it's about the words. If you can learn a language like English, there is no reason why you can not learn Hindi.

It's like a Brit saying that he can learn Hindi but not French, as French is as foreign to him as Hindi is. That's not true, and so is you argument.

Thank god all Bengalis don't think like you. I know a LOT of them, and all of them speak Hindi, without any problem.


----------



## planetcall (Dec 19, 2006)

I fully agree to both the posts above.


----------



## shakshy (Dec 20, 2006)

mail2and said:
			
		

> By the look of it, you can't speak much English, either.
> 
> My native language is Punjabi, and still, I speak Hindi flawlessly. It's not about the accent, it's about the words. If you can learn a language like English, there is no reason why you can not learn Hindi.
> 
> ...


Hey!! HOW do u know he can't speak enlish. Did u hear him speaking??? U shudn't judge other's like this. Can u tell me whether I can speak enlish??

Punjabi is pretty much same as hindi, we can understand punjabi if we know hindi. And there is a lot about accent--An Indian can't talk english like an American, his flow and pronounciation won't come alike. Its same with Indians--- The southern, the easter, or the nort-eastern can't SPEAK hindi as the central does (which is excepted as a standard Hindi). 
And I think that there's lot of giglling, laughing and joking behind people who can't speak hindi properly,

Like this- Hom hindi Bol nohi pata hu.


----------



## mediator (Dec 20, 2006)

shakshy said:
			
		

> Punjabi is pretty much same as hindi, we can understand punjabi if we know hindi.


I can but most of my friends can't understand when 2 of my sikh friends start their chat in front of us in punjabi. So if most N.Indians can't, how can S.Indian say that??



			
				shakshy said:
			
		

> And there is a lot about accent--*An Indian can't talk english like an American*, his flow and pronounciation won't come alike. Its same with Indians--- The southern, the easter, or the nort-eastern can't SPEAK hindi as the central does (which is excepted as a standard Hindi).


On contrary u'll find many teenagers and college phreaks trying to ape westerners and their accent. I think most Indian teenagers today are the ones who try to show off by aping Western accents and styles. Can't say the same about S.Indians as their accent reflects in all other languages be it English or Hindi. Its always seems like they speaking tamil even if they r communicating in hindi or english. U have to decode and decrypt their language and accent carefully.

Neways let me repeat once again I've toured almost 60-80% of India. In east and west I rarely found anyone talking in English except tourist guides and we freely and easily communicated with everyone in Hindi. The same was in South too, but I would say the English was at equal stakes. So south is exception. So u can't say and drag the east and west without actually touring the place urself and imagining things like that.



			
				shaky said:
			
		

> And I think that there's lot of giglling, laughing and joking behind people who can't speak hindi properly,


Absoutely NO! But most do giggle when the people bring their local accent in Hindi. The point is understability. If people cant understand what ur saying then they'll obviously look at each other's faces in hope of some clue of what the person is saying be it in English or Hindi. Thats the human nature and u can't help it.

Neways its been 14 pages and there are so many Indian languages to be called national. But I dont know why people are still miserably suffering from ignorance and still debating when they really don't know the meaning of the terms "National" and "Indian" and bringing and dragging foriegn languages to the debate unnecessarily and foolishly. Most debating here dont even know the difference between "National" and "Offical" language.

I request again and again, Please read all the debate from the start and come up with new points and make me happy.


----------



## shakshy (Dec 20, 2006)

@mediator 
Why don't u explain us if u know.
National---Of nation. Recognized by nation
Official---Used in office. Varies from state to state, english or hindi or both along with the state language.



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> bsoutely NO! But most do giggle when the people bring their local accent in Hindi. The point is understability. If people cant understand what ur saying then they'll obviously look at each other's faces in hope of some clue of what the person is saying be it in English or Hindi. Thats the human nature and u can't help it.


Its not a human nature but a sign of immaturity and lack of respect. Why will a good-mannered person ever giggle or look each others face on hearing the person's local accent poured on hindi. Its purely a sign of disrespect.



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> On contrary u'll find many teenagers and college phreaks trying to ape westerners and their accent. I think most Indian teenagers today are the ones who try to show off by aping Western accents and styles.


Mind it they are*trying to ape westerners and their accent.* not they have it naturally. And its all about class and status, somewhat like if I can say english in an Amercian accent I am more cool. And its all about college-goin people.


			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Neways let me repeat once again I've toured almost 60-80% of India. In east and west I rarely found anyone talking in English except tourist guides and we freely and easily communicated with everyone in Hindi. The same was in South too, but I would say the English was at equal stakes. So south is exception. So u can't say and drag the east and west without actually touring the place urself and imagining things like that.


Yes, u wont find any trouble if u can speak hindi well and travel around India. The trouble is with those unable to speak hindi well and had gone to a hindi-speaking region.


----------



## mediator (Dec 20, 2006)

shakshy said:
			
		

> *Why don't u explain us if u know.*
> National---Of nation. Recognized by nation
> Official---Used in office. Varies from state to state, english or hindi or both along with the state language.


Dude, if u even bothered to read the whole thread from the start, then u'll realise that I already explained everything in detail!



			
				shakshy said:
			
		

> Its not a human nature but a sign of immaturity and lack of respect. Why will a good-mannered person ever giggle or look each others face on hearing the person's local accent poured on hindi. Its purely a sign of disrespect.


And S.Indians treating N.indians as Aliens when they speak Hindi in front of them is a bigger sign of immaturity and lack of respect. And looking at each other's faces is not something found in N,Indians alone. Its soemthing found in people all across the world when they dont understand what the person is saying. U cant run from it, it indeed is human nature.



			
				shakshy said:
			
		

> Mind it they aretrying to ape westerners and their accent. not they have it naturally. And its all about class and status, somewhat like if I can say english in an Amercian accent I am more cool. And its all about college-goin people.


Why r u deviating from ur words? U said "An Indian can't talk english like an American, his flow and pronounciation won't come alike". U said nuthing about accent coming "naturally". ANd what do u mean by naturally? Indians speaking with american accents naturally? How absurd! Thats possible only if they have one of the parents, a firang! But then also chances of accent coming "naturally" are dim.



			
				shakshy said:
			
		

> And its all about class and status


Why dont u come to N.India and communicate with Jats and Dalits and OBCs in colleges in English?? Then u'll realise that its nothing about class and status!



			
				shakshy said:
			
		

> The trouble is with those unable to speak hindi well and had gone to a hindi-speaking region.


And the point is understandibilty! In companies they hire u, if ur english is somewhat even understandable!

Neways I request u again to read the thread from the start or u'll come and accuse me for being absurd with u. After reading the thread from start if u have anything new to say then be my guest and debate.


----------



## shakshy (Dec 21, 2006)

who reads this fu**in thread from beginin. See my good fella, I voted for hindi and I won't like a foreign language to be a national language. But I only hope that Indians do not discriminate Indians on grounds of language or anything else.


----------



## planetcall (Dec 21, 2006)

You did the right thing to vote for hindi. Now for your all queries go read this thread and you wont be wasting time repeating the same thing.


----------



## mediator (Dec 21, 2006)

shakshy said:
			
		

> *who reads this fu**in thread from beginin*. See my good fella, I voted for hindi and I won't like a foreign language to be a national language. But I only hope that Indians do not discriminate Indians on grounds of language or anything else.


Mature and sensible people do find out what has happened in a debate, how much it has completed and what else needs to be debated! They dont jump in between when the debate has finished already or almost finished and then ask everyone to start afresh.


----------



## Manshahia (Dec 22, 2006)

English sud b made our national language


----------



## planetcall (Dec 23, 2006)

Ohh yes Manshahia, you convinced me.


----------



## Pathik (Dec 23, 2006)

Hinglish


----------



## krazyfrog (Dec 25, 2006)

English should be our national language.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Dec 25, 2006)

why not sanskrit ????


----------



## SolidSnake (Dec 25, 2006)

Sign Language!


----------



## sujayrao2000 (Dec 28, 2006)

Here are some objections against
Hindi (or any single language) as a national language 
We must promote ALL Indian languages as well as english becuase English is a neutral language . 
otherwise we should replace English with a NEUTRAL language like Prakrit
Here are some objections against Hindi:
1.You cannot take the language of one state and promote it as the national 
language.  This is the opinion of many people I have spoken to.
It creates an artificial politically induced lopsided development and is against
the concept of fedaralism. (I will give you an example shortly )
Tomorrow if we have only Hindi medium schools throughout India , people from 4 hindi speaking states 
due to their natural fluency in the language will get higher marks than me. Plus I have to learn an additional 
language (Telegu) (which he doesn't) for which I have to sacrifice another subject . This is a double advantage 
for a hindi speaker and a double disadvantage for a non-hindi speaker. Within years , people from 4 states will 
take away all the Engineering and Medical seats and all jobs if the private sector is forced to operate in Hindi .
This will happen right from Kashmir to kanyakumari.  This is not based on merit  but a politically engineered 
differentiation. 
This is the end of the day for merit based education in India. 
I do agree that English is difficult but it is equally difficult for everybody. That is the point here.
The only problem is that English creates an urban rural divide, but the onus to solve this rests with 
the state government. Many states like Karnataka and andhra have already taken steps to 
solve this. Where's the legal remedy if you take the language of one state and allow it 
to replace English ? This is a perfect recipe for disaster and can even wipe out other 
languages in the long run.

Otherwise create a new neutral language.
2. Another danger of having one language as the national language are that is encourages 
one linguistic group to believe that they are superior to others and are always
in a position to take over the rest of the country. They are also forced 
to live in a fools paradise -as a written language Hindi is anyway dead outside the
Hindi speaking states.So, what's the point?
This is against the principle of National integration based on mutual repsect.
2A. Imposing the language of the majority on minorites without their consent creates a situation 
which can potentially bring it in conflict with international law 
*www.hrweb.org/legal/cpr.html
However, as a short term strategy , Hindi is ok because it has atleast enabled people from different parts of 
India to 
communicate with one another right from Bangalore to Guwahati (much more comfortably than in 
English), but it won't spread beyond a point.
However , better educated people right from Mumbai to Delhi did not take Hindi seriously excepting as a 
second language.
Hindi is however the official language of the central government. 
See this website which explains the legal position clearly.
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_national_languages_of_India
Understanding the legal implications, the founding fathers of this nation
added the necessary safeguards. It had to be accepted as the national language 
by all state goverments. Thus, began a national brainwashing campaign.
3. Some people want to make hindi an international language. If we make Assamese an 
international language, we have to make it a national language first. What happens 
to all other Indian languages then?
4. Again there have been much better solutions propsed i.e Simplified Prakrit as a link 
language which have been 
proposed since a very long time . Perhaps Hindi, being similar to Urdu was just a minority
appeasement strategy. Who knows ? 
(Read Ramachandra Guha's articles on this subject)
5. Can you show me any other non-hindi speaking state which accepts Hindi as one of the official 
languages of the state ? None. If tomorrow , West Bengal opens Hindi medium schools in every village
in Bengal , half of Bihar will be in Bengal . That is the end of Bengali culture which even the British or
the Muslims and the british did not touch. We cannot allow the language of one state to replace English as this would 
undermine
the spirit of the Indian constitution.
It is not just the culture but also the economy of the state that will be destroyed.

Similarly if the the state goverment of Andhra pradesh opens Hindi medium schools in 
Vijayawada , it has to open Gujarathi and Marathi medium schools also. That is why
no state government in India allows schools in any language other than the local 
language plus English. On what basis should Hindi medium schools be allowed in Vijayawada
and not Malayalam medium schools ? Based on the law of numbers ? 
Again, Hindi is the "official language" of the Central government . in Andhra Pradesh, 
for example, only Telegu, urdu and English have been given official status .So doesn't 
Hindi undermine the federal spirit of the Indian constitution again ? Education is not even a 
central subject as per the indian constitution.
6.Can you also show me one hindi sign board anywhere in India outside a Hindi speaking state?
I have yet to come across one in my entire life except in a central government office.
7. Again can you show me one private sector company in India which operates in Hindi ?
   The private sector considers Hindi to be another regional language like kannada - period.
   If the private sector tries to switch over to Hindi people of other language groups will
   protest.
   So , why force it on the private sector ?
8. Again, all private initiatives give importance to all Indian languages eg Google search etc. 
9.Finally, even if you try to spread keep spreading hindi, human nature being what it is, 
the chances are that it will fail.So what is the point in spreading it at all if you are ultimately not 
successful?  
It may suceed partially, but understand, it is only compensating for the weaknesses of English as a link 
language. The language of one community will never unite permanently
Alternatively , you may teach basic Hindi / Hinglish in every state as a spoken language
either in the English script or in the script of the local language, since we do 
need one spoken colloquial throught the country.Let us remember only unity in diversity 
integrates India in the long run. Hinglish (eg Kal 7'0' clock 100% aaungaa ,sir ) is the local dialect 
in many non-hindi speaking states because it is very simple to learn , but it has no legal status 
or a written form anywhere.
10. No upto date sociologist will accept the theory that a country needs one national language to stay
united. If you suggest this idea to anybody anywhere in the world, it will become the international 
joke of the century. This is remniscent of early Hindi nationalism (1947-1956). 
We can take legal action against them in a court of law and this is the stupidest idea in the History of 
human civiization.Even the muslims and the British did not touch Indian languages three of which 
(Tamil, Telegu and Kannada are more than two thousand years old).
However Hindi will become one of the countries most important spoken lingua francas in 
the long run based on the law of demand and supply.  HINDI and other languages FOR CULTURAL EVENTS, MAKING FRIENDS,
WATCHING MOVIES ETC (SINCE ENGLISH IS HOPELESSLY UNSUITED FOR ALL THIS)
AND A NEUTRAL LANUAGE AS AN OFFICIAL LANGUAGE WILL ALONE PROMOTE NATIONAL UNITY. And this is
what is happening, "Automatically" based on the law of demand and supply.
11. Again , if India replaces English with Hindi or Malayalam (without a broad 
    consensus) . India will break up in 20 years I can also give 
   this to you in writing. I CHALLENGE ANYONE TO PROVE ME WRONG. Look at Kashmir. 
   Why on earth will any Kashmiri educate his children in Hindi, and enslave his children
   to people of another state and spoil
   the next generations future when Hindi is hardly even a written language anywhere in India 
   Just because he speaks Hindi to his carpenter or watchman and 
   watches Hindi movies , it doesn't mean anything. One needs to do a qualitative analysis.
   MOST PARTS OF INDIA HAVE CONNECTIONS WITH SOME OTHER COUNTRY AND NOT WITH THE HINDI Heartland.
   The dream of a Software Engineer from Hyderabad is to go to the USA , not to Lucknow.
12. Again in mulitlingual countries there has always been demand  for an neutral language 
   Eg Bhutan, Pakistan, Nigeria, Singapore etc. Exception Canada: but canada has always promoted
   bilingualism.
13.Tomorrow, if we remove English and replace it with Tamil, Tamil medium schools will 
   open all over andhra pradesh, and we will be subservient to the people of another state.
   If we replace English with Hindi , don't you think the danger to Andhra pradesh's economy
   is even greater  because Hindi speakers are 8 times greater in number. 
   Can the reader please carefully think through this?
   What benefits will the replacement of English with Hindi bring to the economy of Andhra 
   Pradesh ? .none, when Hindi has no written form outside the Hindi belt. In the eyes of 
   any international expert, will this lead to National integration ? Certainly not.
   In some ads in Hindi channels , the Kathakali dance of Kerela is shown in the Hindi 
   language and a complete mockery of the dance is made. Isn't this a disrespect for Indian
   culture ?
14. Furthermore, Hindi is just 
    another Indian language which can be picked up without any difficulty. 
    Hindi and urdu are virtually the same language.
    So it is enough if we make it the third language?
15. Again nehruvian socialist cultural policies are horrendously outdated. They focus only
    on the Mughal empire and British empire and  provide an Ideal excuse for the BJP
    to promote Hindutva. How can this sustain national integration in the long run?    
WHAT WE NEED TO DO : ADOPT A UNITY IN DIVERSITY MODEL AND MAKE INDIA THE GREATEST COUNTRY IN
THE WORLD
The greatness of India is its Unity in Diversity . Follow a unity in Diversity 
model . Examples countries following this model are 
(a) Switzerland
(b) Singapore 
(c) Canada 
Each state can select link languages based on popular demand (English and other languages maybe may be) 
and compensate other languages for the loss in other ways - spend more money on other 
languages since Hindi has already spread and will continue to do so based on the law of 
demand and supply. Only Unity in Diversity and a healthy mutual respect for 
various Indian cultures sustains National 
integration in the long run. You can check out the Switzerland model if you want. You 
might also want to know how Unity in Diversity helped Canada from disintegrating.
The Unified Rajbhasha Model was required before liberalization but now common sense 
would only indicate based on experience everywhere that a unity in diversity model 
is more appropriate. 

Take this oft-repeated statement 

"Over centralization destroyed India, now liberalization
is reuniting India"

Here is one model you might want to adopt since Hindi has already spread.
The following is my suggestion:
Amend the constitution and 
(a) Make all Indian languages National languages as a token of acknowledgement of 
the rich diversity of the sub-continent and the 
       equality of all cultures 
(b) Declare English as the recommended Official link language (But leave the choice 
to the states) 
(c) some states can choose Hindi or other languages as a cultural link language if required.
* Hindi enables poorer people across India to communicate with each other  since 40% of 
Indians speak Hindi versus 5% english (ideally this should also have been
Prakrit) , but that is about it : as a 
written language hindi is already dead outside of the Hindi belt. In my opinion 
people need to learn the mother tongue first followed by English and Basic Hindi 
(optional). Hindi is is mainly useful the wholesale , retail trade and the 
entertainment industry and for some amount of emotional bonding. It not only imposes 
load on some states but gives more preferences for 4 states with repsect to 
job) and some states  States , of course get to 
decide their own cultural policy . This 
includes 
(a) Role of the mother tongue 
(b) Role of English 
(c) Role of other Regional languages 
This will ensure that the local culture gets first preference.
We need to encourage a Unity in Diversity model . I however support a basic knowledge 
of ONE Indian language throughout the country
i.e Hindi (as English requires a formal education). It but let the realization come 
voluntarily, let it not be imposed. Ideally 
a neutral language such a spoken Prakrit 
would have been better but now that Hindi has already spread 
throughout most of India , it will keep spreading based on the Law of supply and 
demand .We can no longer avoid it.
Several formulas are also available to judge 
languages based on Historical significance,
Cultural importance, uniqueness, number of speakers etc ( A lot 
of research has been done of this in the 
past few years and while maintianing 
national integration, such formulas can help 
determine the budget spend on other Indian 
languages). Dilopmas such as
1. master of all Indian languages
2. Master of Classical indian languages
3. Master of South indian languages 
4. Master of Sanksrit, Gujarati, Hindi etc
5. Master of North eastern languages
can be awarded by the central government. Members of each language group can be represented 
in a new body that is created to promote Indian languages.This will also give a place 
to people from all language groups at the central government and promote national unity.

Alternatively , the centre need not promote any language. Leave it to the states.
This model is followed in the European union. However, certain Central government 
organizations like the Indian army can use Hindi as one of their working languages.
What about Simplified Prakrit ?
This is a neutral language. It can be considered as a long term replacement for English. 
You can take maximum words from speakers of minority languages to integrate them
better into the mainstream . However take the concurrance of all state governments
first.
Mauritius model
Mauritius encourages people to retain their own customs and languages but encourages
them to interaact and integrate
New Three language formula ?
Change the three language formula as follows:-
For state board schools 
1. States language compulsary first language 
2. English compulsary second language 
3. An other living indian language for 2-3 years 
for English medium
1. English compulsary first language 
2. An other living indian language for 10 years
3. Any other indian / foreign language for 2-3 years 
States can override this law by making states language compulsary in certain cases
This will 
(a) Protect mother tongue in case of transferable jobs
(b) Help indian languages spread evenly and uniformly
(c) Allow the learning of Indian languages to follow demand and supply
(d) Allow languages such as Urdu to be taught 
(e) Allow people to travel throughout the country and integrate without losing
    their identity
(f) Allow for composite and conversational courses 
(g) Allow states to teach each others languages in a fixed number of schools through
    mutual agreement
(h) Allow parents to petition for teaching of mother tongue in schools if the 
    school is willing
(i) Allow for better national integration in the long run without causing ill-feelings
This will still ensure that most Indians have a basic knowledge of Hindi/Prakrit etc, if required
Sujay 


Here is some proof that India is moving to a unity in diversity model 
(National Integration based on Mutual respect)

*www.zeenews.com/znnew/articles.asp?aid=342860&sid=NAT 
*www.hindu.com/thehindu/holnus/002200612031140.htm
*www.business-standard.com/opinionanalysis/storypage.php?
leftnm=4&subLeft=2&chklogin=N&autono=268217&tab=r
*www.indiaenews.com/politics/20061106/27718.htm


----------



## mediator (Dec 28, 2006)

sujayrao2000 said:
			
		

> Tomorrow if we have only Hindi medium schools throughout India , people from 4 hindi speaking states
> due to their natural fluency in the language- *will get higher marks than me.* Plus I have to learn an additional
> language (Telegu) (which he doesn't) for which I have to sacrifice another subject . This is a double advantage
> for a hindi speaker and *a double disadvantage for a non-hindi speaker.* Within years , people from 4 states will
> ...


For first highlighted part....How can u be so sure about higher marks? A nepali in my skool used to top in hindi. I being a non-compter science student (in 12th) used to get higher marks than most of the computers students in college. There are Indian teachers teaching English to students in Universities if Britain and US. Please think before u post!

For 2nd highlighted.....I dont think learning is ever a disadvantage!! I wud be glad to learn any other langauge if I'm given enough time. And a student as in ur example, has enough time when the language itself is a part of the course.

For the 3rd.....Things aren't implemented the next day they are decided. Was reservation implemented the next day of Arjun Singh's full fledged show of his "intellect"? They happen slowly and steadily until the situation is ripe and stable.




			
				sujayrao2000 said:
			
		

> Otherwise create a new neutral language.


Ya, A "brilliant" idea. Please take the initiative!



			
				sujayrao2000 said:
			
		

> Some people want to make hindi an international language. *If we make Assamese an
> international language, we have to make it a national language first.* What happens
> to all other Indian languages then?


And who exactly decides about making a particular language as an international language. A leader, a country.....who? Please enlighten me. English is an international language. Did french,chinese,germans etc make it national langauge before "making" it an international language???? Please elaborate!



			
				sujayrao2000 said:
			
		

> Again there have been much better solutions propsed i.e Simplified Prakrit as a link
> language which have been
> proposed since a very long time . Perhaps Hindi, *being similar to Urdu was just a minority
> appeasement strategy.* Who knows ?
> (Read Ramachandra Guha's articles on this subject)


In that context, Sanskrit is the best solution since it is the mother of *almost* all the Indian languages. ISn't it?




			
				sujatyrao2000 said:
			
		

> Similarly if the the state goverment of Andhra pradesh opens Hindi medium schools in
> Vijayawada , it has to open Gujarathi and Marathi medium schools also. That is why
> no state government in India allows schools in any language other than the local
> language plus English. On what basis should Hindi medium schools be allowed in Vijayawada
> ...


This is related to offcial langauge and not National langauge. Please read the debate from start and u'll get all the points before repeating any further!



			
				sujayrao said:
			
		

> Again, all private initiatives give importance to all Indian languages eg Google search etc.


Thats good!



			
				sujayrao2000 said:
			
		

> Finally, even if you try to spread keep spreading hindi, human nature being what it is,
> the chances are that it will fail.*So what is the point in spreading it at all if you are ultimately not
> successful?*


Dont feel paranoid, no one's spreading it, though Britishers tried to spread the english language and now see which is the international language of the world!!! I'm sure if united Indians spread any of the Indian languages, then English will be replaced *as an international language* and indians will be successfull...no doubt about that. We have a nice population, isnt it?




			
				sujayrao2000 said:
			
		

> Again , if India replaces English with Hindi or Malayalam (without a broad
> consensus) . India will break up in 20 years I can also give
> this to you in writing. *I CHALLENGE ANYONE TO PROVE ME WRONG.* Look at Kashmir.
> Why on earth will any Kashmiri educate his children in Hindi, and enslave his children
> to people of another state and spoil


Well it seems u haven't either toured India like me or haven't even bothered to read the debate from start. You are already proven wrong. If u had read the debate u wudnt even have dared to give such a challenge, though I like such challenges!

Neways, @sujayrao2000 it seems u wasted quite a time in writing such nice little post. Throughout ur post u mentioned that one needs education to learn a language. Do u think most of the uneducated and illiterate americans and britons in the world had education?? How come they know english then? Most similar foreigners like french, germans too didn't have english education. How come they speak english then?? Even the S.Indian servant of my neighbour can speak hindi fluently and he is illiterate. 
So u see u dont need a formal education to learn a language.

Aprox. 90% of ur post is REPEATED , though I liked only the "challenge statement" of urs! The rest I have replied. So i urge u not to waste ur time in repeating the points. Go thru the debate first. I hope u respect the ethics of debate and r sensible enough!!!

So please bring up some new points and talk something new in this thread which is almost to the peak level of its saturation!


----------



## planetcall (Dec 28, 2006)

^^ well replied buddy. That big post of sujayrao is pointless.


----------



## windrider (Dec 29, 2006)

The people who speak Hindi will argue for it. The people who don't will argue against it. However, the fact remains that a language spoken by a small minority was elevated as a national language.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 29, 2006)

I Completely agrees with @sujayrao2000.
Hindi speakers always will try to patronise their language and even want to argue that Hindi is the root of Tamil Language also 
My Humble request after 6+ pages on this subjecy ...puh-leese Hindiwalle-DONT patronise ur language to south indians...Hindi must be limited to Maharastra.
I Believe Historically North India is linked towards pakistan,Afghan,Iran etc...so please Hindi ke Chamche log-go to these countries and make Hindi their official language.But not to SOuth India.. 

@planetcell-How can @sujayraos post pointless.He said the most correct things.It is You ppls feeling that your mother tongue is Hindi which makes you force on others. -We are ppl leaving in South India and we knows the condition better than you.for Heaven's sake Dont Bring your experiances of ppl speaking Crappi Hindi in Bangalore-that's not an example.

Most South Indians dont care about langs debate.they just want peace.so they dont want arguing to Hindiwalles.exception is Tamil Nadu.Now I feel Hindi must be removed from our Syllabus itself.(YOU Know in Kerala we r forced to learn Hindi from 4th Standard onwards upto 11th  ) 
Most N.INdians comes to  Bangalore and get an idea that South India=Bangalore(where Hindi Chauvinism is high)
@Sujay Rao have the courage to quote the real things.
In Tamil Nadu now also Anti-Hindi agitations are going on-remember


----------



## mediator (Dec 29, 2006)

praka123 said:
			
		

> I Completely agrees with @sujayrao2000.
> Hindi speakers always will try to patronise their language and even want to argue that Hindi is the root of Tamil Language also


Who's trying to patronise? and who's saying hindi is root of tamil language? Please dont imagine things!



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> My Humble request after 6+ pages on this subjecy ...*puh-leese Hindiwalle-DONT patronise ur language to south indians...*


And I urge S.indians to behave like Indians and have some sense of patriotism instead of making foreigners happy! 
There's a good saying in Hindi "Gali ka kutta na ghar ka na khet ka". I hope S.indians know its meaning. Pardon me if I quoted that saying incorrectly.



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> Hindi must be limited to Maharastra.


And English??



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> I Believe Historically North India is linked towards pakistan,Afghan,Iran etc...so please Hindi ke Chamche log-go to these countries and make Hindi their official language.But not to SOuth India..


@praka123....whoeva u r, but please keep ur absurd thoughts n beliefs with u instead giving us a full fledged show of the height of ur absurdness. That wud help u.
Its seems ur highly paranoid. Dont worry, no one's imposing it on ur head! And I urge people like u to spare all other languages by freeing them from ur tamil accent!



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> How can @sujayraos post pointless.He said the most correct things.It is You ppls feeling that your mother tongue is Hindi which makes you force on others. -We are ppl leaving in South India and we knows the condition better than you.


Its pointless coz most of the things are wrong and I gave reasons why it is so. For rest, the reasons have already been given in the past of this thread and then the post is almost completely a REPEAT! Can u tell me any point of his that is not a repeat and a reply from me that is not correct??



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> for Heaven's sake Dont Bring your experiances of ppl speaking *Crappi Hindi* in Bangalore-that's not an example.


Well, I see how much respect ppl like u have for other languages now!! Are there more people like u in S.India??



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> Most South Indians dont care about langs debate.they just want peace


But I see a S.Indian here who is uselessly and absurdly taking part in "langs debate" without giving any valid point and continuely flaming hindi language and hindi speaking people without any manners or ethics. It seems such S.Indians are the real threat to "peace"!!



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> so they dont want arguing to Hindiwalles.exception is Tamil Nadu.Now I feel Hindi must be removed from our Syllabus itself.(YOU Know in Kerala we r forced to learn Hindi from 4th Standard onwards upto 11th  )


Ya they dont wanna argue, coz I guess they have nothing to argue except for showing how paranoid they r and how "respectful" they r towards others and other languages!!



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> Most N.INdians comes to Bangalore and get an idea that South India=Bangalore(where Hindi Chauvinism is high)


Hmmm, so there exists atleast one place in S.India where hindi "chauvinism" is high!! Thanks for that info. 
S.Indians here are usually writing posts like => "S.Indians dont speak Hindi or dont like it". 
But from ur post it seems, they dont like to or forget to reveal such info u provided and write the word "Most" in the beginning of such posts.



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> In Tamil Nadu now also Anti-Hindi agitations are going on-remember


How sad! Ur so happy that anti-hindi agitations are going on and no one's even saying a word against English!! So patriotic!! 

@praka123 it seems ur also a fresher in this debate. SO please feel free to read the debate from the start. Many of my posts in this debate were left untouched, so please reply to them!!


----------



## shakshy (Dec 29, 2006)

Mr. Mediator I am not yet sure, what u want?


----------



## mediator (Dec 29, 2006)

shakshy said:
			
		

> Mr. Mediator I am not yet sure, what u want?


Is it so hard to figure out? Everybody figured it out, I'm sure if u keep trying then u'll too! Try it.


----------



## iMav (Dec 29, 2006)

praka123 said:
			
		

> Hindi must be limited to Maharastra.


hmmm.... hindi limited to maharashtra .... bengali limited to bihar .... punjabi limited to kashmir .... marathi limited to kerala ..... 

@mediator i appreciate ur patience in replying to one of the most absurd and pardon me but 1 of the most stupid things i hav ever heard or read

is hindi so hard for u to learn .... u dont want english u dont want hindi a stupid and absurd demand of a small state of people who hardly comprise any part of the world .... they want their language to be india's national language

praka y are u posting in english .... english isnt even of indian origin plz post ur stupid replies in ur S.Indian language so tht most ppl will not even take the pains of reading wat u type


----------



## mediator (Dec 29, 2006)

mav3 said:
			
		

> is hindi so hard for u to learn .... u dont want english u dont want hindi a stupid and absurd demand of a small state of people who hardly comprise any part of the world .... they want their language to be india's national language


Ahem, was this meant for me?


----------



## shakshy (Dec 29, 2006)

^^what u want???? hindi or enlish (mystery still)


----------



## iMav (Dec 29, 2006)

mediator said:
			
		

> Ahem, was this meant for me?


no tht was for praka ....

india today is a democratic country ppl of all religions live herehowever as we all know bharat/india was hindustan .... i dont need to explain wat tht means .... 2moro if indians start demanding hindi or punjabi to be made as the national language of britain or US .... aise nahi hota mere bhaiyon .... hindustan ki rashtra bhasha hindi hi thi hai aur rehni chahiye .... and the problem with dempcracy is tht every 1 gets to speak and now 1billion ppl are speaking at the same time and no 1 wants to listen to the other .... ego problems ...


----------



## Yamaraj (Dec 29, 2006)

And the worst of it all is that southerners are in favor of accepting a "neutral" firangi language as our national language, but learning/speaking/accepting Hindi is a big no-no for them. Mind you, because of this very mentality we've had a thousand years of slavery. And yet, we refuse to learn from our bitter and shameful past.

If English is so widely accepted as India's national language, what's so wrong with a firangi PM or President? Let's just start licking white feet all over again. We're definitely very good at it, and quite used to, too.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 29, 2006)

Whatever,You cant force Hindi-to South Indians.You call it Parangi Language.But English is the linking language for south indians mainly with other parts of India.
This is your slavery mentality of North based Hindi fanatics which makes South India move away from National stream.
@mav3:My state is much much better than ur ugly Untidy....i don wan 2 say more.also Ninakku Budhiyundengil ingane paraumoda ?neeyokke Malayali-Dakshina Indyakkar ennal entaa karuthiye?Nee Poyi....English padikkada-We dont want ur Gosaayi Hindi crap in SOuth India.Let us wait for LTTE to come.Let the whole Madras regiment back  Tamil Nadu.Hindi cinema ad papers are used here more in toilet u stubborn Hindikkars?
@mediator:i cant go on reading ur hindi support crap.i am a user for longtime and i dont want ur advice also.mediator pls meditate urself for ur brain to get ideas unpartially..
Ninteyokke oru Hindi...Hindi Nahin Kindi


----------



## iMav (Dec 29, 2006)

Yamaraj said:
			
		

> what's so wrong with a firangi PM


 we almost had 1
__________


			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> mediator pls meditate urself for ur brain to get ideas *unpartially*..


 do u even know wat the word in bold means .... hindi is a language that has been in this land for a very long time .... but tell me 1 thing y are v calld hindustan y not keralastan or madrasi stan
__________


			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> Hindi *Nahin* Kindi


 .... the word in bold seems similar to a hindi word .... and besides wateva tht statement means it is reallly sounds very funny .... hindi kindi u chindi hahahah .... thst gonna be my new year statement for all my frenz .... hindi kindi u chindi


----------



## mediator (Dec 29, 2006)

praka123 said:
			
		

> Whatever,You cant force Hindi-to South Indians.You call it Parangi Language.But English is the linking language for south indians mainly with other parts of India.
> This is your slavery mentality of North based Hindi fanatics which makes South India move away from National stream.
> @mav3:My state is much much better than ur ugly Untidy....*i don wan 2 say more.also Ninakku Budhiyundengil ingane paraumoda paranaari?neeyokke Malayali-Dakshina Indyakkar ennal entaa karuthiye?Nee Poyi....English padikkada-We dont want ur Gosaayi Hindi crap in SOuth India.*Let us wait for LTTE to come.Let the whole Madras regiment back up to Tamil Nadu.Hindi cinema ad papers are used here more in toilet u stubborn Hindikkars?
> @mediator:i cant go on reading ur hindi support crap.i am a user for longtime and i dont want ur advice also.mediator pls meditate urself for ur brain to get ideas unpartially..
> *Ninteyokke oru Hindi...Hindi Nahin Kindi*



@praka123.....ur really entertaining n amusing! Personal comments really dont bother me! But I guess u r an ace in giving personal comments only and cant debate sensibly.

Neways I told u to free other languages from ur tamil accent, but now ur bringing the whole language here?? You want English, but plzzz improve at ur English grammer first. People can understand typos, but not when the grammer is faulty. U say english connects us, so please debate in English and free this forum from ur tamil language. We Indians except S.Indians cant even decode the accent and ur now making it hard by inserting ur language here?
I guess thats why S.Indians feel isolated like u expressed. They cant debate even in English properly and finally come to their real behaviour when they r out of words by speaking in their tamil!!

Neways, everyline of ur post is full of sarcasm. Hehe, I meditate regularly and its ur turn now to start practising it. That wud help u to see the light!!


----------



## SolidSnake (Dec 30, 2006)

*@praka123*

You know what my best friend is a Telugu and lives in Hyd, she has no problem conversing with me in Hindi infact most of our talk is in Hindi only.


----------



## planetcall (Dec 30, 2006)

mediator, there are a few lingual fanatics who talk of guns, battles and war for languages. They want their points to be accepted based on the theory of *Whatever*. I think its not worth replying to any of their posts . Sensible people who have seen what has been the course of debate and what points have been discussed before in this thread are always welcome for fresh inputs. An open debate reflects your attitude towards your opposition. Engaging in personal conflicts and stupid thickhead repetitions makes the thread go sour.


----------



## iMav (Dec 30, 2006)

^^ +1


----------



## shakshy (Dec 30, 2006)

^^---1


----------



## iMav (Dec 30, 2006)

planetcall said:
			
		

> They want their points to be accepted based on the theory of *Whatever*. I think its not worth replying to any of their posts





			
				shakshy said:
			
		

> ^^---1


 planetcall u were right


----------



## Vyasram (Dec 30, 2006)

No country can own a language and no language can own a country. There is no national pride in following a language originated in our country and there is no crime in following a language originated in some place else. English is the global language and that's the way to go coz it'll help ur ecomony and development. U just gotta do that till good translation sw are created.

Imagine the time being wasted by ppl learning two or three languages. Wouldn't the world be beautifuler(don't comment on my English) if there is only one language in this world. A language is meant for sharing thoughts and ideas and not for bluffing over national pride, learn this!

Only Rabooo's post in this thread is worth reading


----------



## iMav (Dec 30, 2006)

Vyasram said:
			
		

> Only Rabooo's post in this thread is worth reading


 ur right .... however about ur language thing ... same goes for religion doesnt it

no 1 song belongs to a country and no country owns 1 song .... but i do sing the national anthem


----------



## mediator (Dec 30, 2006)

@vyasram...u wanna follow raaabo...be my guest!


			
				raaabo said:
			
		

> If you voted for English, *it’s stupid because over 90 percent of India doesn’t speak it.*


So who all r stupid here?? @vyasram .... U may Ask him why it is stupid though i n others gave the reason like a dozen times now and shortened the posts too so that people like u who have tough time conversing in english, but still vote for english, can understand ! Another proof? See below


			
				vyasram said:
			
		

> Wouldn't the world be *beautifuler*(don't comment on my English)


Plzz...grow up!



			
				vyasram said:
			
		

> There is no national pride in following a language originated in our country and *there is no crime in following a language originated in some place else.* English is the global language and that's the way to go coz it'll help ur ecomony and development.


There was a quote by @mail2and......"Dhobi ka kutta na ghar na ghaat ka"!! And how much did English help in green revolution that contributed greatly to "economy and devlopment"?? Did farmers communicate in English that time??

Huh there was another nice quote....."Bhains ke saaamne been bajana".
I wrote these quotes thinking that they might come in handy. Guess I was right!!


----------



## Yamaraj (Dec 30, 2006)

Vyasram said:
			
		

> No country can own a language and no language can own a country. There is no national pride in following a language originated in our country and there is no crime in following a language originated in some place else. English is the global language and that's the way to go coz it'll help ur ecomony and development. U just gotta do that till good translation sw are created.
> 
> Imagine the time being wasted by ppl learning two or three languages. Wouldn't the world be beautifuler(don't comment on my English) if there is only one language in this world. A language is meant for sharing thoughts and ideas and not for bluffing over national pride, learn this!
> 
> Only Rabooo's post in this thread is worth reading


There is more to this country than the mere 2% of the entire population, blindly copying even the accents of others, only to appear "cool", "modern", and "sexy". If it's all fine and dandy following others' traditions and speaking their languages, your nationality ought to be stripped off and your rights - revoked. People like you are more dangerous to the integrity and harmony of this nation than any external threat. You are a slave by heart.

See if you can convince the British, Aussies, Germans, Russians or Japs for the same. Economy, science and development are not dependent on a particular language to flourish. It shows your maturity, and the self-hatred - common among Indians because of 1000 years of slavery. Get over it!


----------



## Vyasram (Dec 30, 2006)

^^^
This is exactly what i mentioned , there is no national pride dammit. And english aint sexy or modern, no language is cool or hot. I'm not a slave and i'm not a guy who licks that thing(as someone previously mentioned here abt south indians). 

@mediator

our country's agriculture is independent of the language we're usin, but spreading a message would be easier if a nation follows a single language. Think abt improved techniques, most of them wud be in English, and translatig them for the farmers in another language takes a lot of time. Why do ppl use intel/amd pcs instead of going for some new technology created in their own country that is incompatible with the rest of the globe.....
In the end , it all comes to a question of mass-acceptance and global-spread percentage. And which language is that?

@yamaraj
ppl who see dangers out of nothing are the most dangerous? And by supporting English to be the official communication language for our nation, i aint a slave. BTW, are u slave of the Hindi Language

If u think i'm a slave, then you must be a Hindi-slave. Dont talk abt national integrity again in relation with our national language again.
__________
abt the convincing thing, i aint convincin anyone, i'm just telling my views. once again, the language we use has nothing to do with natonal pride

@mav

i'm an athiest and just love India. same way i dont like stuff like national animal,bird,book and watever. Only a national anthem and a flag must be there ( they're some kinda trademark stuff for a nation)


----------



## mediator (Dec 30, 2006)

vyasram said:
			
		

> *our country's agriculture is independent of the language we're usin,* but spreading a message would be easier if a nation follows a single language. Think abt improved techniques, most of them wud be in English, and translatig them for the farmers in another language takes a lot of time. *Why do ppl use intel/amd pcs instead of going for some new technology created in their own country that is incompatible with the rest of the globe.....*
> In the end , it all comes to a question of mass-acceptance and global-spread percentage. And which language is that?


Ur contradicting ur own posts. First u said, *english plays an important role in "development and economy"* and now u saying as highlighted first part?? Agriculture is the base of Indian economy. I hope u know that. *Its like ur saying now that economy and devlopment is independent of language.* So please eloborate what u wanna say .......developement being independent of language or dependent on english?? Take ur pick! 

About ur second highlighted part........Please learn to give atleast analogous examples!! Ofcors people will buy what is reliable. Ur saying as if Hindi is not reliable. Do u even know how puny English is?? Do u know how short of words and vocablary it is?? I aready explained this before. I dunnu why English supprters r acting so retardedly here. I'm giving proofs here  for everything I'm posting and all english supporters are doing here is.........already explained and laughed at before plethora of times!



			
				vyasram said:
			
		

> In the end , it all comes to a question of mass-acceptance and global-spread percentage. And which language is that?


But its official and we r debating for national dear.



			
				vyasram said:
			
		

> ppl who see dangers out of nothing are the most dangerous? *And by supporting English to be the official communication language for our nation, i aint a slave.* BTW, are u slave of the Hindi Language


Ur getting it wrong! Neways they r not only dangerous, but a threat to national integrity also and are rowdy elements of the society acting like a parasite...analagous to a dengue/malaria mosquito .

Neways for ur hilighted part, thats official again n we r debating on national. Please use ur mind atleast once!! About the slave part, a person supporting his tradition and his roots is not considered a "slave" but a "patriot". A person who neglects his roots and likes to make foreigners happy like in past is obviously considered a "slave" or a "traitor" or "anti-nationalist". Get ur definitions right before using them.



			
				vyasram said:
			
		

> If u think i'm a slave, then you must be a Hindi-slave. *Dont talk abt national integrity again in relation with our national language again.*


Its like saying that if I'm intelligent then ur too. How absurd!! Neways does highlighted part irks u and ur team here?? It will irk u again n again until u stop making foreigners happy.



			
				vyasram said:
			
		

> abt the convincing thing, i aint convincin anyone, i'm just telling my views. once again, *the language we use has nothing to do with natonal pride*


And polling for non-indian language as national?? does it also has nuthing to do with national pride?? so convincing!

It seems u as well need to refresh ur memory of this debate and read it again!!


----------



## Vyasram (Dec 30, 2006)

wow, still u dont get it, btw the example i stated isn't dumb.
Why should foreigners be happy by seeing this? Once again u'r taking national pride into consideration here, give us a break, do the software u use have anything to do with naitonal pride, do the computer languages u use have anuything ot do with national pride....same way our speaking/writing lang mustn't be a question of national pride?

It wud be better if you discuss how hindi as national language wud be better for the country's development n economy, and how it wud be better than english? No more pride/sentiments....... think what's practical.
__________
ease of understanding, learning, spreading, globalizing, time saving must be one's priority and not pride and sentiments

itz like this, to be in India, i gotta learn hindi and to go to most foreign countries i gotta learn english, and ofcourse i gotta learn my mother tougue as well, wat a waste of time... if english is made the national language, i dont have to learn three languages, (i gotta learn my mother tongue just like anyone wud) and then english.  I heard someone out here sayin ' dont ape the west'.. ... Here are my words for that guy ' by stating china,russia,germany , etc as examples and refusing to mingle with a global language, u'r the one actually aping them. 

two languages,one global language practised everywhere, and one mother tongue practised in a locality, simple enough


----------



## planetcall (Dec 30, 2006)

Lol its pathetic people show superiority of English as a language over our very own Hindi. Do you peeps know how scientific devnagari is ??  Tell me a scientific explanation for B coming after A. Why is Put not pronounced same way as But. It doesnt have the evolved way of expression as our languages (mind it not only hindi) has. Aap and Tum clearly shows the distinction with proper respect you reflect for your elders. 
There would be another 20 pages long thread sequence if I start explaining superiority of Hindi/Devnagari over English. I feel so pathetic for the people who know so little of the great culture they are part of and the great jewels they inherit right from the birth as an Indian. Devnagari is not just the base of Hindi but also the base of Devbhasha i.e. Sanskrit. It is million times more evolved than any other language of the world. 
I need not reexplain things I have already explained before. But I request you guys to look at once within your own originality. The recent developments of 100 years can never undermine your history of thousands of years. I dont give names to language as its our own free will to learn whatever we want , rather I would like myself to have acquaintance with as many language as I could get hand on. But when it comes to National Language, I would certainly discard English any moment in want of something unanimously voted from the vast pool of lingual diversity we possess. The National Language has a lot to do with our identity, development and pride. I am a Proud Hindi Speaker and I also speak many other languages of india and strive to learn many others. I have my deep rooted love for all the languages of India and English too. But English is not my first language and it will never be.


----------



## SolidSnake (Dec 30, 2006)

We certainly did not need to be a developed nation (during the golden period of India)...all major scientific, mathemetical, literature achievements were done in those days...we were infact doing pretty good till the English arrived...

Infact limiting Higher Education to English has done a great harm, it has meant that only those who have Proficiency in English are selected and obviously that pool is extremely small.


----------



## mediator (Dec 30, 2006)

vyasram said:
			
		

> *Why should foreigners be happy by seeing this?*


Thats why I ask u to use ur brains more often. Its such a pity u ask such a question which is very well understood and very well explained in the past of this thread!!



			
				vyasram said:
			
		

> Once again u'r taking national pride into consideration here,


Is that irking u??



			
				vyasram said:
			
		

> give us a *break*,


I'll give it to u when u'll stop acting like a 'slave'......Neways it only costs Rs.20 i think so i'll give it to u when u talk sensibly and recieve an A+ grade in the intellect test!!



			
				vyasram said:
			
		

> do the software u use have anything to do with naitonal pride, do the computer languages u use have anuything ot do with national pride....*same way our speaking/writing lang mustn't be a question of national pride?*


And u say u and ur examples aren't dumb!! Amen!! 
Abt the last highlighted part, that is full of English errors, are u asking or telling that??



			
				vyasram said:
			
		

> It wud be better if you discuss how hindi as national language wud be better for the country's development n economy, and how it wud be better than english? No more pride/sentiments....... think what's practical.


Please dont talk about practicality. Tell me what is the majority of population is : poor or rich?? Tell which language "practically" connects that majority?? Leave S.India coz i can see different opinions from people of S.India, @praka123 says bangalore has high hindi chavinism there! The facts and figures were given by @raaabo (whom u like to read) and @mail2and before and to further find it out why dont u tour India. Sitting all the time in front of pc, doing nothing but surfing wud do u no good dude! Wake in reality and "TOUR" India to get enlightened!

*Neways u stated nothing about ur contradictions regarding language's role in "Development and economy".* Waiting for ur reply on that.



			
				vyasram said:
			
		

> ease of understanding, learning, spreading, globalizing, time saving must be one's priority and not pride and sentiments


Ease of understanding?? Most of the English words have "ambigous meanings". 
"I like cricket"......can u tell if I'm talking of a sport or some insect??
"You are horrible".....can u tell if I'm referring to an old man or a kid here.  ?? 
Well so much for "ease of understanding"! 
Learning?? Whats so learning in english?? ....@planetcall already stated this! Unlucky me!
Spreading......How can it spread like other Indian languages when it contains so many ambigious terms and not at all structurised??
globalizing.....Official, please debate for national!! We are talking only for India as title reads. Please open another thread if u feel like deviating the subject!!
time saving.....Time wasted in understanding the ambiguity of words and figuring out unscientific character of English language!! 
So many communication gaps can happen in English becoz of these reasons. I hope u know what communication gap is!!



			
				vyasram said:
			
		

> itz like this, to be in India, i gotta learn hindi


So u and ur team members here learnt hindi for surviving in India?? So its not like this as u stated!



			
				vyasram said:
			
		

> and to go to most foreign countries i gotta learn english


Please explain what do mean by foreign?? If US and britain speak only english, then what else can u do? Drag them and make them learn ur local language?? Similarly foreigners who come to India for education in Indian university learn hindi gradually to make them more comfortable here. IS there any problem with that??
Recently I saw a japanese tourist in news communicating in Hindi.



			
				vyasram said:
			
		

> ofcourse i gotta learn my mother tougue as well, wat a waste of time


Learning is never a waste of time. I pity ur mindset if u even think of like that!!



			
				vyasram said:
			
		

> if english is made the national language, i dont have to learn three languages,


Why dont u simply leave India then and make ur masters happy in their homeland instead of crying here??



			
				vyasram said:
			
		

> Here are my words for that guy ' by stating china,russia,germany , etc as examples and refusing to mingle with a global language, u'r the one actually aping them.


ATleast read in what context that guy has brought china,russia,germany in debate before giving out ur haullicinations here!




			
				vyasram said:
			
		

> two languages,one global language practised everywhere, and one mother tongue practised in a locality, simple enough


Yea, as simple. But i dont know what leaves u & ur team here so confused!!


----------



## iMav (Dec 30, 2006)

this thread is going no where .... english is global hindi is indian and now going global .... if its so hard for south indians or any indian to listen and speak hindi .... then u aint indian if u cant respect a language of the nation u live .....


----------



## planetcall (Dec 30, 2006)

Trust me  , this thread suddenly got a new spark and I am enjoying it  Keep it coming guys.


----------



## mediator (Dec 30, 2006)

planetcall said:
			
		

> Trust me  , this thread suddenly got a new spark and I am enjoying it  Keep it coming guys.


Hehe, yea  n I'm njoying it as well.


----------



## iMav (Dec 30, 2006)

wat fun in replying to dumb threads ... ppl are just opposing for the sake of it ... no reasons to substantiate their claims or validate their opinions


----------



## Yamaraj (Dec 31, 2006)

Vyasram said:
			
		

> I heard someone out here sayin ' dont ape the west'.. ... Here are my words for that guy ' by stating china,russia,germany , etc as examples and refusing to mingle with a global language, u'r the one actually aping them.


That guy would be me. And take one advice before you make another post in this thread - at least learn to write proper English. Dying for an alien won't earn you any medals. You're wasted!



			
				Vyasram said:
			
		

> two languages,one global language practised everywhere, and one mother tongue practised in a locality, simple enough


You've voiced your opinion already. Sit down, now.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 31, 2006)

I can see that 90% here are North Indians posting.so How can I expect a  lenient verdict on National/Official LANG.
Hindi cannot be a communication Language for the South.It is not South Indian's pride to believe Hindi as our National/Official Language.There is no similarities between Tamil Nadu and North India.You (Hindi fanboys) people are having the same practicality of British-force an alien language on South Indians.NEVER try to imagine that!.
South Indians are Happy with this two LANGS:their mother tongue + English
Most of the Hindi fanaticism cames from the least understanding of South India.
This is Northerners sadistic mentality that Hindi can be forced on South Indians.ain't you?
You people are purposefully making a mockery here of my posts.
@mav3:
there is a proverb in Malayalam:

_"Pattinte Vaal panteerandu kuzhalilittalum Nere Aavilla"_
[Dog's Tail put for 1000 years in a pipe also wont became straight]

SO No Use in talking to Hindi fans here.they cant think a better way.
Please Hindi fanatics please go to United States and make Them learn Hindi-Not to Your poor calm peace loving Southerners.Never ever dream to force Hindi as a National language or official language on South Indians.

Why?You cant digest English?always comparing English with patriotism?English is a Universal Language and even Chinese are learning English nowadays for better interaction.I can post my thoughts here in this forum b'coz  of English Language.
Dont dream to make Hindi a Universal Language-We Have One already that fits the purpose very well-English.
Sincerely Saying please use ur brains with out partiality-that u r a North Indian who can talk in Hindi.what about you people be forced to learn Tamil?>same is the difficulty for South Indians learning a non-dravidian language.


----------



## Vyasram (Dec 31, 2006)

Enna sanjalum naai vaala nimutha mudiyumaa

Rite on target praka123

@mediator

You still dont get me, 
English aint owned by the British, no language is. And it wud be better if u learn ur English first, ( some ppl dont know abt typos)
And yes, learning isn't a waste of time, but learning a language is a waste of time simmply bcoz u dont learn anything from it on the intellect front. Imagine a guy learning a thousand languages and no science/math.  

As for the 'foreign' thing. U get pretty good support for English in most nations( more than any other language i suppose)

abt practicality
itz the situation now. Ppl must learn hindi to communicate with one another and learn English to communicate with the rest of the world. Unless u r a literature guy, learning multiple languages is a waste of time. 

And please explani  what u mean by 'masters'. Once again to emphasize the point, " i aint a slave simply bcoz i follow a different language" . U were talking abt patriotism the last time i mentioned " Hindi slaves" . Praka123 gave u ppl a better name " Hindi Fanboys". Fanboyism is a form of self-indulged slavery.



> if its so hard for south indians or any indian to listen and speak hindi .... then u aint indian if u cant respect a language of the nation u live .....



Wow, why dont north indians learn a south indian language them, if its so hard for them, they they aint indian as well



> Abt the last highlighted part, that is full of English errors, are u asking or telling that??



There is only ONE error there and that too was  a typo. Stop commenting on others English just for the sake of it.




> I'll give it to u when u'll stop acting like a 'slave'......Neways it only costs Rs.20 i think so i'll give it to u when u talk sensibly and recieve an A+ grade in the intellect test!!



wow, Mr.Hindi Slave/fanboy is talkin abt slavery. And i dont think itz that cheap.(atleast to get from u as ur defending something just for the sake of it)

Abt the gettin rid of India part, I dont have simply bcoz i dont know a language that is followed in the northern part of my country.

Sorry for missin out last tiem. Economy and development.
Why dont u do everything hindi and goto the rest of the globe and force hindi there? As i said b4 learning mul languages is a WASTE OF TIME, on the knowledge front u dont gain anything ( it's like learning 50000 words without knowing how to use them) One can devote more time to sciece/math/business if he gotta learn only one language. So ultimately it wud help the economy. Give me one good reasn how hindi as naitonal lang wud help our economy

WHO'S CONFUSED HERE?



> That guy would be me. And take one advice before you make another post in this thread - at least learn to write proper English. Dying for an alien won't earn you any medals. You're wasted!



Wow, i dont know that you dont know proper English. Dunno wat u two ppl found wrong in mu eng. Being a fanboy wont earn u any medals too. BTW, dont make personal remarks here, read the rules of the fight club ( you can comment on my posts , but not on me) ......and i  cant blive u were thinkin that i was standin all this long
__________


			
				planetcall said:
			
		

> Lol its pathetic people show superiority of English as a language over our very own Hindi.



and its fanboys who try to ape the british and try to intoduce hindi as the official lang in South india


----------



## planetcall (Dec 31, 2006)

Vyasram said:
			
		

> And yes, learning isn't a waste of time, but learning a language is a waste of time simply bcoz u don't learn anything from it on the intellect front. Imagine a guy learning a thousand languages and no science/math.



Learning a language is comes in the category of learning only and by your first part of the sentence, learning a language is not a waste of time. Going by your second part, I must say that we here have long been stating to learn a language for communication across the nation. I like to learn Kannada, Bangla not because I want to add to the already vast prestigious literary treasure of these languages but because I want to be able to speak it and able to understand the native speakers. It indeed would be a bliss to know many languages of India.



			
				Vyasram said:
			
		

> As for the 'foreign' thing. U get pretty good support for English in most nations( more than any other language i suppose)


What is your point ? I have already expressed my adoration for the English as a language. I support that we all should try to learn it. Its already well debated before. I have already posted several times why we cant have English as your national language.




			
				Vyasram said:
			
		

> abt practicality
> itz the situation now. Ppl must learn hindi to communicate with one another and learn English to communicate with the rest of the world. Unless u r a literature guy, learning multiple languages is a waste of time.



Lol thats a pathetic attitude. You live in a country of so much diversity. I dont think you are a literature guy still you can communicate in English and yr malayalam. Learning a language is fun for me and it should be the same for others. Hindi is the most widely spoken language of India so why not learn it ?



			
				Vyasram said:
			
		

> Wow, why dont north indians learn a south indian language them, if its so hard for them, they they aint indian as well


Give some time to scan through this post. See all my posts and stop repetition.



			
				Vyasram said:
			
		

> Sorry for missin out last tiem. Economy and development.
> Why dont u do everything hindi and goto the rest of the globe and force hindi there? As i said b4 learning mul languages is a WASTE OF TIME, on the knowledge front u dont gain anything ( it's like learning 50000 words without knowing how to use them) One can devote more time to science/math/business if he gotta learn only one language. So ultimately it wud help the economy. Give me one good reason how hindi as national language wud help our economy
> 
> WHO'S CONFUSED HERE?


Certainly, Its you. Why should we go to the rest of globe and force Hindi there ? Are you confused with the topic ? Learning a language gives you a whole lot on knowledge front. See how easy it is to communicate with people and get the proper location you are searching for, or you go to a shop it becomes so easy to bargain. These are small practical examples I see daily here. Learning Science/math/business are part of your curriculum and has to be learnt that way only while the languages you want to learn may not be a part of your syllabus but still having a friend with the region of that language, will be sufficient to learn the language. That is how I learn a few things in Malayalam and Bangla. You don't need to be the master of it.



			
				Vyasram said:
			
		

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by planetcall
> Lol its pathetic people show superiority of English as a language over our very own Hindi.
> 
> and its fanboys who try to ape the british and try to intoduce hindi as the official language in South india



Lol, the quoted text is in context of the lingual supremacy of Hindi over English on scientific basis. Your statement makes no sense to me at all. Give a logical statement which could be replied to. Who is trying to introduce hindi as the national language of SouthIndia ? Are you confused ? I am trying to establish it as the national language of India as a whole.


----------



## Hustlerr (Dec 31, 2006)

Of Course Hindi yaar


----------



## Yamaraj (Dec 31, 2006)

praka123 said:
			
		

> This is Northerners sadistic mentality that Hindi can be forced on South Indians.ain't you?


You've got it all wrong again! I've nothing against the Southern culture, language or people. In fact, we Northerers often talk about your quality of education and the general literacy there. We admire and respect it all.

But, English is different matter. Yes, it's the Global language of education and business. But still, it's a foreign language and asset. We don't control the rules - the English grammar. By embracing an alien element in your life, you lose the control over the rest of your cultural heritage. We already suffer from too much Globalization (the Coke-Pepsi-Pizza-McDonald culture), and even many non-English developed countries are raising the issue.

Besides, if you already accept English as the Global language, there's no sense in supporting it as our National language. You should have proposed Kannada/Malayalam/Tamil/Telugu instead.


----------



## koolbluez (Dec 31, 2006)

Espanol... then everyone will have to learn a new language *img.photobucket.com/albums/v411/hells/nelle/clever6613.gif


----------



## mediator (Dec 31, 2006)

praka123 said:
			
		

> I can see that 90% here are North Indians posting.so How can I expect a lenient verdict on National/Official LANG.


Get ur calculations correct. The figures are shown in the polling which u imagined being manipulated. Even if we see the current posters, then u,me,planetcall,yamaraj,vyasram are the only one's posting actively. That makes the English-opposers = 60%. Count sujayrao2000 if want to. That makes it 50%. Its neva 90%. And the percentage represents only english opposers and not the entire N.India. I guess I'm the only one from N.India. So u see regarding ur absurd statement, its still lenient.



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> Hindi cannot be a communication Language for the South.It is not South Indian's pride to believe Hindi as our National/Official Language.There is no similarities between Tamil Nadu and North India.You (Hindi fanboys) people are having the same practicality of British-force an alien language on South Indians.NEVER try to imagine that!.
> South Indians are Happy with this two LANGS:their mother tongue + English
> Most of the Hindi fanaticism cames from the least understanding of South India.
> This is Northerners sadistic mentality that Hindi can be forced on South Indians.ain't you?


Are u out of words now?? Talk something new. U can post it in tamil so that we can ignore the repeated post easily, as we cant understand tamil. 



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> You people are purposefully making a mockery here of my posts.


Its only u who r giving a full fledged show of ur talent. We r just wondering why r u doing that.



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> "Pattinte Vaal panteerandu kuzhalilittalum Nere Aavilla"
> [Dog's Tail put for 1000 years in a pipe also wont became straight]


Thats why I tell u guys to straighten ur tails before its all over and whole world mocks at u. Some people just dont like to think from the perspective of whole India.



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> *Why?*You cant digest English?always comparing English with patriotism?English is a Universal Language and even Chinese are learning English nowadays for better interaction.I can post my thoughts here in this forum b'coz of English Language.
> Dont dream to make Hindi a Universal Language-We Have One already that fits the purpose very well-English.
> Sincerely Saying please use ur brains with out partiality-that u r a North Indian who can talk in Hindi.what about you people be forced to learn Tamil?>same is the difficulty for South Indians learning a non-dravidian language.


Reasons are already given. It seems u dont like to read, and ask pathetically again n again the same thing.

What do u mean by "even chinese"?? Do u think of them as superior to u?? Neways that statement is again regarding official laguage which has already been debated. Please do some brain excercise or yoga and try to understand the meaning of structurisation,classification first before repeating here. Are u really outta words??

Neways I repeat no one's forcing anything! So stop feeling paranoid and please debate sensibly!!



			
				vyasram said:
			
		

> You still dont get me,


Talk sensibly and we'll get u!!



			
				vyasram said:
			
		

> English aint owned by the British, no language is.


But it neither originated in India. It is selectable for the title of "official" only not "national".   



			
				vyasram said:
			
		

> And it wud be better if u learn ur English first, ( *some ppl* dont know abt typos)


A 6th grader flunky telling others what to do?? Amusing!! Neways the list of those people^^ includes u perfectly.




			
				vyasram said:
			
		

> And yes, learning isn't a waste of time, *but learning a language is a waste of time simmply bcoz u dont learn anything from it on the intellect front. *


No wonder everyone's mocking u here! Try learning Sanskrit and u'll urself know how much "intellect" is associated with it.



			
				vyasram said:
			
		

> Imagine a guy learning a thousand languages and no science/math.


He wud be more suited for the role of spy. "James Bond"
Neways, Its like saying "Imagine a guy learning all the concepts in science/math and no languages" . Absurd isn't it?? Neways no person is dumb enough to leave science/math and yet they can learn "1000s" of languages. U learn hindi, it becomes easier to learn sanskrit,bihari,rajasthani, a little punjabi too. U learn one S.Indian language and it becomes easier to learn most of the neighbouring state languages, u learn english and it becomes easier to learn french. Thats how it is. U really dont have to try hard to "learn languages". I dunno what prevents u too see the light and get enlightened.




			
				vyasram said:
			
		

> As for the 'foreign' thing. U get pretty good support for English *in most nations*( more than any other language i suppose)


Example?? Please learn to give examples. Please give atleast 15 countries where english is not primary language and where people r willing to make English as national language. Atleast name all such countries u can think of! 



			
				vyasram said:
			
		

> abt practicality
> itz the situation now. Ppl must learn hindi to communicate with one another and learn English to communicate with the rest of the world. Unless u r a literature guy, learning multiple languages is a waste of time.


Please dont repeat already discussed points!



			
				vyasram said:
			
		

> And please explani what u mean by 'masters'. Once again to emphasize the point, " i aint a slave simply bcoz i follow a different language" . U were talking abt patriotism the last time i mentioned " Hindi slaves" . Praka123 gave u ppl a better name " Hindi Fanboys". Fanboyism is a form of self-indulged slavery.


And i gave some replies to such "slaves", that they forgot to quote. Why can't english supporters quote each single line of my posts?? *U still didnt' say anything regarding ur contradictions regarding language's role in "economy and development"!!*



			
				vyasram said:
			
		

> > *if its so hard for south indians or any indian to listen and speak hindi .... then u aint indian if u cant respect a language of the nation u live .....*
> 
> 
> Wow, why dont north indians learn a south indian language them, if its so hard for them, they they aint indian as well


The highlighted part isn't mine. Neways I agree to this post of urs. But S.Indians dont have to support English as "national", it is only suitable for the role of offficial language.




			
				vyasram said:
			
		

> There is only ONE error there and that too was a typo. Stop commenting on others English just for the sake of it.


Typos are understandable, but not grammatical errors. Neways we r just requesting u guys to be fluent in one language before supporting it completely!! I hope I'm not asking too much from u guys!!



			
				vyasram said:
			
		

> wow, Mr.Hindi Slave/fanboy is talkin abt slavery. And i dont think itz that cheap.(atleast to get from u as ur defending something just for the sake of it)


I told u to stop acting like an illiterate and told u to get ur definitions right. Its not "Mr.Hindi Slave.fanboy" but a patriot!! No wonder why u fail in ur tests!!



			
				vyasram said:
			
		

> Abt the gettin rid of India part, I dont have simply bcoz i dont know a language that is followed in the northern part of my country.


Please correct ur english, can't understand if ur reasoning or asking. So many people requested u to improve upon ur english here. But still...??



			
				vyasram said:
			
		

> Why dont u *do everything hindi* and goto the rest of the globe and force hindi there? As i said b4 learning mul languages is a WASTE OF TIME, on the knowledge front u dont gain anything ( it's like learning 50000 words without knowing how to use them)


"Do everything hindi" What does that mean?? Correct ur english!!

Why shud I force Hindi there?? We r not even forcing it on paranoid S.Indians!!



			
				vyasram said:
			
		

> One can devote more time to sciece/math/business if he gotta learn only one language.


But before u said english helps u to learn science/math/business and u cant even communicate in English properly!! So much for the learning!!



			
				vyasram said:
			
		

> So ultimately it wud help the economy. Give me one good reasn how hindi as naitonal lang wud help our economy


Already replied plethora of times. Read again and jog ur memory!!



			
				vyasram said:
			
		

> WHO'S CONFUSED HERE?


And u say u aren't dumb.



			
				vyasram said:
			
		

> Wow, i dont know that you dont know proper English. Dunno wat u two ppl found wrong in mu eng. Being a fanboy wont earn u any medals too. BTW, dont make personal remarks here, read the rules of the fight club ( you can comment on my posts , but not on me) ......and i cant blive u were thinkin that i was standin all this long


Why dont u ask ur fellow masters about whats wrong with ur "English"?? And please...nobody's making personal comments in this nice debate.


			
				raaabo said:
			
		

> *If you voted for English, it’s stupid* because over 90 percent of India doesn’t speak it.


Even "stupid" isn't considered as personal comment here u see!




			
				vyasram said:
			
		

> and its fanboys who try to ape the british and try to intoduce hindi as the official lang in South india


Again an example of how dumb a person can think!!


----------



## iMav (Dec 31, 2006)

praka123 said:
			
		

> @mav3:
> there is a proverb in Malayalam:
> 
> _"Pattinte Vaal panteerandu kuzhalilittalum Nere Aavilla"_
> [Dog's Tail put for 1000 years in a pipe also wont became straight]


 ur the dumbest person i hav ever seen in a debate .... but im a little confused who are u reffering to as the dog's tail ... is it me or u .... coz if its me same is for u and if its u ..... then brother u need to take a brak from this thread refresh urself and come back knowing what u type


----------



## praka123 (Jan 1, 2007)

Luckily these hindi fanboys are not yet on the cabinet.
Hindi *cannot* be a national language unless south India parted as another country.English is better as a Universal Language also as a connecting Language.South Indians are happy with their own language and English.then Why Hindi Mongers force Hindi to them?The Umpteen dumb reasons put forward by Hindi talkers dont hold true in South India.Here in My state kerala,even a farmer can speak *simple English* arguably,not Hindi.We are Happy With Malayalam+English as a Connecting Language to North India and West.Remember People from my state are working allover the world.Why do they learn Hindi,for going to Mumbai?No,they better can go to Gulf.Freedom Struggle(hence English hatred,especially Panjabis) and Muslim rule are all the History of Northern India's Violent Past.While Kerala stands to the end upto 1956 as a local country(travancore-Kochi and Malabar) and are in Better terms with British.British during dat time helped building lot of infrastructure in Kerala.infact British only Helped Kerala from Tipu Sultan's  from killing and looting and conversion to Islam of ppl.SO from earlier times itself We are Happier to learn English as it is a Universal Language.
Similarly Tamil Nadu/Andhra are under British and view violence are seen.
English is a connecting language for All parts of the World.
Now Understand the situation rather standing on your "politically correct solution"-Hindi.
A Punjabi/Gujju etc can have Hindi but not a Tamil. So better soltn will be let the English be National/Official LANG for SOuth India and Goa also North east India.remaining Hindi states can happily Have Hindi as their National Language.ANd NEver teach English In these Hindi fanatic war loving states.


----------



## mediator (Jan 1, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> Luckily these hindi fanboys are not yet on the cabinet.
> Hindi *cannot* be a national language unless south India parted as another country.English is better as a Universal Language also as a connecting Language.South Indians are happy with their own language and English.then Why Hindi Mongers force Hindi to them?The Umpteen dumb reasons put forward by Hindi talkers dont hold true in South India.Here in My state kerala,even a farmer can speak *simple English* arguably,not Hindi.We are Happy With Malayalam+English as a Connecting Language to North India and West.Remember People from my state are working allover the world.Why do they learn Hindi,for going to Mumbai?No,they better can go to Gulf.Freedom Struggle(hence English hatred,especially Panjabis) and Muslim rule are all the History of Northern India's Violent Past.While Kerala stands to the end upto 1956 as a local country(travancore-Kochi and Malabar) and are in Better terms with British.British during dat time helped building lot of infrastructure in Kerala.infact British only Helped Kerala from Tipu Sultan's  from killing and looting and conversion to Islam of ppl.SO from earlier times itself We are Happier to learn English as it is a Universal Language.
> Similarly Tamil Nadu/Andhra are under British and view violence are seen.
> English is a connecting language for All parts of the World.
> ...


Talk something new instead of whining again n again!


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 1, 2007)

cool down, guyz... as if India is not havin any problems... u r startin a new topic for Indians to fight on... there r more issues... Caste, Kashmir, Unemployment, Quotas, Sex discrimination, Female infanticide, Child Labor... to name a few...

Do somethin about that... then we can look into this problem.

My solution is much simpler   make Espanol the national language... then everyone'll b bc learning it... rather than fighting.

Some more choices...
Esperanto, the most widely spoken _artificial_ language.
Chinese, one of the toughest language in the world.
Russian... which is again tough...

But the real official language has to be *Java*!!! Most of us know Java better than any other language now... thanks to the IT sector.


----------



## iMav (Jan 1, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> then Why Hindi Mongers force Hindi to them?


 coz other than u most indians understand that language, tht is the only language along with english tht most widely spoken in india if u were deprived of learning it then i feel sorry for u





			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> The Umpteen dumb reasons put forward by Hindi talkers dont hold true in South India.


and the 1s given by u dont hold true in the restof indiaHere in 





			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> My state kerala,even a farmer can speak *simple English* arguably,not Hindi.


go to punjab farmers cant speak hindi but rather choose punjabi, go anywhere ppl mostly use their mother tounge





			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> Remember People from my state are working allover the world.


thr are more gujratis and punjabis in US and UK ..... than S Indians .... u ppl hav a prominent presence only in the gulf .... 





			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> hence English hatred,especially Panjabis


im punjabi i dont hate english but i prefer hindi - the language y this nation is also known hindustan 





			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> We are Happier to learn English as it is a Universal Language.


no 1 is saying stop teaching english .... the dabte is abt 'national language' not which language and which not


			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> English is a connecting language for All parts of the World.


if im not wrong it was ur sounth india which had planned to stop teaching english


			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> Now Understand the situation rather standing on your "politically correct solution"-Hindi. A Punjabi/Gujju etc can have Hindi but not a Tamil.


same to u





			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> ANd NEver teach English In these Hindi fanatic war loving states.


 we guys can speak english as good as any1 if not better .... and the ppl u calling war loving are the reason y u hav right to freedom of speech, the war loving states are the reason y u r not a slave, the war loving states are the reason y u r enjoying the fruits of ur so called IT boom


----------



## harmu.com (Jan 1, 2007)

english should be indian's national language, why hindi get's the previledge........if you ask for a vote i may for for tamil, and not for hindi.........


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jan 1, 2007)

Sanskrit should be national language


----------



## planetcall (Jan 1, 2007)

harmu.com , i appreciate your point. I would love people to vote for any of the Indian languages rather than going for English. Though, we have to choose one from the Indian languages only , we should put forward credible non-repetitive reasons for our support to that particular Indian Language to be honored as the National Language.
Yes, I  agree to above post. As stated before if I am given the opportunity I would like to vote Sanskrit instead of any other language. But in the present scenario, my vote is for Hindi.


----------



## iMav (Jan 1, 2007)

i still have to get a valid reason from any S Indian to say tht hindi shouldnt be our national language .... hindi is the closet derivative of sanskrit which is the language of our peers and fore fathers ..... tamil telugu punjabi gujrati marathi are regional languages no 1 is saying tht eithr 1 of them is very good or bad but hindustan ki bhasha hindi hai .... for all my non-hindi farmers who know english better than hindi the translation is the language of hindustan is hindi


----------



## harmu.com (Jan 1, 2007)

is it a must that a country has to have an official national language, india is a country of many languages, how can one language be imposed to other, if i like hindi i read hindi, if i like tamil or bangoli i use that...........why hindi should be imposed on others?

no one hates hindi, but then if hindi is imposed force fully, then people will start hating it..........just think, tamil is very though, but i would prefer to learn tamil instead of hindi, and if india is a democratic country, and i have my fundamental rights, i should be allowed to say that tamil is my national language, why impose hindi on my?
and am not from south..............


----------



## iMav (Jan 1, 2007)

no 1 is forcefully imposing hindi to b learnt ... consider it the national language and then if u wanna learn it then learn else dont .... i live in mahrashtra marathi is compulsory in schooll some how or the other i managed to clear the subject and thts it ... i live my life using hindi and english .... hindi ofr india and english for the world ... simple as that


----------



## planetcall (Jan 1, 2007)

harmu, you are a fresh stock for this thread. Dont just put yr ideas blindly. Read through the posts. You will find the answer why it is eminent for a nation to have a national language. Hope you wont repeat again.


----------



## mediator (Jan 2, 2007)

harmu.com said:
			
		

> how can one language be imposed to other,


Similarly like English was imposed on us to learn.



			
				harmu.com said:
			
		

> why hindi should be imposed on others?


U shud ask ur teachers why were u made to learn English and then u shud go out of S.India, to any other part of India and then ask people why u shud learn Hindi.

Though mind u, I still dont support imposing any of the language on anybody!



			
				harmu.com said:
			
		

> no one hates hindi, but then if hindi is imposed force fully, then people will start hating it.


Did any one start hating English even though its not Indian??



			
				harmu.com said:
			
		

> just think, tamil is very though


I dont think any language is tough. Thinking like that, u r only defining the boundaries of ur learning capabilty and only limiting urself!! Why be pessimistic?? I toured thailand for a week and started to understand their language very much in such a short time!! I bet if I stayed there for some more time then I wud have even started to speak it fluently enough!!




			
				harmu.com said:
			
		

> i should be allowed to say that tamil is my national language


Its ur opinion and I respect it! So please tell ur fellow S.Indians to vote like that and vote for a language that is atleast Indian to be voted for the title of National language!!



			
				harmu.com said:
			
		

> and am not from south


Hmmm.....I wondered why u included Tamil also!


----------



## iMav (Jan 2, 2007)

there is yet to come a sensible reply to not support hindi

give a sensible reason as to why another language other than hindi should be our national language ... u say tamil gujrat will saygujrati maharshtra will say marathi
__________
just giv me 1 reason acceptable to the whole nation as to why hindi shudnt be our national language


----------



## praka123 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Hindians  got a brain tumour with them-Hindi imposition!*

Reasons Why South Indians are not supporting Hindi already posted:
Hindi is not our language.
North is forcing Hindi on Southerners
While English is a Universal Language,Hindi cannot be the same to South Indians.


Simply posting Pro Hindi comments here does not Help.It is the nature of North Indians to think South Indians can be forced to learn Hindi.
I am again posting about antihindi agitations going on TN and other parts of S.India:


> Anti-Hindi agitation is a term used to describe the opposition the people of Tamil Nadu have voiced to the Indian Government's attempts to establish Hindi as the sole National language of India [1]. Anti Hindi agitation is not a history but its an ongoing agitation or feelings with in Tamils in India.


*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-Hindi_agitations


> Dravidistan was a proposed independent nation for the "Dravida" race in India, consisting of the four modern south Indian states, then forming the "Madras Presidency". It was proposed by E.V. Ramaswami 'Periyar', the anti-Brahmin (see Anti-Brahmanism) activist from Tamilnadu.This movement was largely based upon Aryan Invasion Theory propounded by Christian missionaries such as Max Mueller and Robert Caldwell


*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dravidistan


> Anti-Hindi sentiments still alive in TN
> By P C Vinoj Kumar in Chennai
> Wednesday, 10 September , 2003, 20:51
> As the demand to make Tamil a classical language on par with Sanskrit gets shriller, the debate on why people of Tamil Nadu refuse to accept Hindi grow louder.
> ...


*sify.com/news/fullstory.php?id=13248076
*www.dmk.in/ahindi.html
Also it is to be noted that notonly South Indians, Northeast Indians also hate imposition of Hindi on them.


> 5 injured in anti-Hindi violence in Assam
> GUWAHATI: Five persons from Bihar were injured, three hutments torched and railway property at Tinsukia was damaged in separate incidents of violence apparently in retaliation to the attacks on Assamese train passengers in Bihar in the last few days.
> 
> City Superintendent of Police Hiren Nath said that unidentified people attacked a group of students from Bihar this morning in the Guwahati Railway station.
> ...


*timesofindia.indiatimes.com/articleshow/285010.cms



> DEFINITION
> 
> Hindians: People whose mother tongue is Hindi; much of Bihar, Chhattisgarh (Chattisgarh), Jharkhand, Madhya Pradesh, Uttaranchal, Uttar Pradesh, and some surrounding areas in northern India is their homeland. Hindian politicians control and dominate the Indian government because they form the single largest linguistic block in the Indian parliament. See the article "Who Rules India?"
> 
> ...


*www.geocities.com/tamiltribune/97/1002.html
*www.geocities.com/tamiltribune/h/

*Now Understand Hindian-Your arrogance towards South Indians by the form of Hindi Imposition will get another result-Dravidistan.*


----------



## iMav (Jan 2, 2007)

praka said:
			
		

> Tamil Nadu had launched an agitation against use of Hindi words on milestones in national highways.


so basically what u want the other people of india who would like to visit a part of their country should actually feel alien to the land that belongs to their country ..... 



			
				praka said:
			
		

> Hindi, Hindi everywhere! You turn on the radio, you hear Hindi news, Hindi songs! You turn on the television, you see Hindi movies, Hindi serials, Hindi news! You fly Air India or Indian Airlines, you hear Hindi announcements, even if the fight is between Madurai and Chennai - two cities within the non-Hindi speaking Tamil Nadu. Go to the railway station, you see Hindi signs everywhere, even in rural Tamil Nadu, even if not a single person in that area (except for the station manager who is forced to learn Hindi) can read them.


please understand a simple thing ever wondered why this happens because u r not the only ppl living in S. India .... as the name implies it is part of a country where a lot of ppl understand and speak hindi ..... u think by not getting hindi as ur language will make u very big and bring u pride sorry brother thats ur ego speaking get over it u are part of a country there should something common in the whole nation for ppl to communicate if u say english then here are some predictive stats .... english - 80% india doesnt understand it ..... hindi - 30% dont understand (ppl from S Inida and a few here and there) so wat is better making the rest of india learn another language or make the small part of india learn hindi .... and besides u r so ego istic tht u r only concerned abt urself wat abt the punjabis, gujratis, marathis, bengalis wat will hapen if they also start wining and crying like u and say tht their mother tounge shud be the national language else they will break away from india

just for a moment think about this with an un biased opinion is ur demand justified to the whole nation .....


----------



## planetcall (Jan 2, 2007)

lol thats stupid. The quote and links speak the very same thing you have been yelling so far. It has already been said that there is no imposition. Hindi is easily understood whole over india except a few in south and northeast. Tamils are considered the most violent people not only by the north indians who have been in south, but also by the non tamil southindians. I have had talk with several of the southindians here in karnataka for last 6 months and in the train. 
About the hindi biased songs and media, its baseless. I see so many local channels here in karnataka with quality content. There are so many local language publications,radio channels.
I am originally from Bihar. There is no lingual fight in any of the northern state. Politicians have their games but still language is not the dividing factor there.
The people in the quoted text are as confused as prakash himself.


----------



## DipDaWiz (Jan 2, 2007)

I think this poll should not be here in the first place. In a country like India there cannot be a particular national language. Each state in India has its own official language. We can use that easily with out any problem while we are in our own state. When it comes for two person from two different states want to communicate each other it should be their own interest and they should decide in which language to communicate - it my be Hindi, may be English or may be in any one's mother tongue. This decision may depends on different situation but the decision should be clear and should be taken by both person, mutually accepting each others view.
I am giving an example from my experience - I learnt how to speak Hindi when I came to study Engineering. Before that I never spoke a single line of Hindi as it wasn't required at all. As I studied in Karnataka, I learn Kannada little bit just for easiness while communicating in some cases. And I have friends who are South Indians in my home town Kolkata, They speak in Hindi and even some of them can speak in Bangla. 
I saw many of my North Indian friends, in Bangalore or Hyderabad, speaking in regional languages.
So, according to me we should not argue on which language should be our national language. It will only diversify our Nation, which is not our intention at all.


----------



## iMav (Jan 2, 2007)

DipDaWiz said:
			
		

> When it comes for two person from two different states want to communicate each other it should be their own interest and they should decide in which language to communicate - it my be hindi, may be english or may be in any one's mother tongue.


 how can they converse if they dont know hindi or english if a S Indian comes to north how ill he communicate coz:

1. he doesnt know/like hindi
2. mother tongue - out of the question
3. wat if 1 of em doesnt know english

hence it is necessary for all ppl to know atleast 1 common language and y shud it be the british language wen v hav a language tht more than 80% of the nation speaks


----------



## mediator (Jan 2, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> Simply posting Pro Hindi *comments* here does not Help


Sorry to burst the bubble, but we are posting more of anti-English "reasons". Nobody is posting "comments" like you!!



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> I am again posting about antihindi agitations going on TN and other parts of S.India


Why dont u do some creative work instead?



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> It is the nature of North Indians to think South Indians can be forced to learn Hindi.


How absurd. I'm the only one I guess from north and already told so many times that I dont like to force like u imagined..........please stop giving a show of ur misery now!!



			
				parak123 said:
			
		

> Anti-Hindi agitation is a term used to describe the opposition the people of Tamil Nadu have voiced to the Indian Government's attempts to establish Hindi as the sole National language of India [1]. Anti Hindi agitation is not a history but its an ongoing agitation or feelings *with in Tamils* in India.


It wud be better to say "most tamils" who are narrow minded and victims of casteism!!



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> Dravidistan was a proposed independent nation for the "Dravida" race in India, consisting of the four modern south Indian states, then forming the "Madras Presidency". It was proposed by E.V. Ramaswami 'Periyar', the anti-Brahmin (see Anti-Brahmanism) activist from Tamilnadu.This movement was largely based upon Aryan Invasion Theory propounded by Christian missionaries such as Max Mueller and Robert Caldwell


And u say why people mock u!!
This is yet again another reason why u r acting like a slave and "anti-nationalist". 
U r spreading anti-national ideas like "separate indpendent nation", following the lines of an anti-national who himself practised casteism (the anti-brahmin activist) and following a movement which is largely based on a theory which is a complete myth.
Read this! It contains enlightenment about Myth of Aryan Invasion...Read the sources in the link thoroughly.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=335984&postcount=140



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> 5 injured in anti-Hindi violence in Assam
> GUWAHATI: Five persons from Bihar were injured, three hutments torched and railway property at Tinsukia was damaged in separate incidents of violence apparently in retaliation to the attacks on Assamese train passengers in Bihar in the last few days.
> 
> City Superintendent of Police Hiren Nath said that unidentified people attacked a group of students from Bihar this morning in the Guwahati Railway station.
> ...


After witnessing Terrorist activities by few Muslims, you cannot say all muslims are terrorist! Can u?? Similarly this post of urs has no value here!!

The rest is yet again a REPEAT!!



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> Now Understand Hindian-Your arrogance towards South Indians by the form of Hindi Imposition will get another result-Dravidistan.


Now understand anti-nationalist, stop spreading such stupid ideas and stop behaving like an annoying retard and see from the perspective of whole India!!


----------



## DipDaWiz (Jan 2, 2007)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> how can they converse if they dont know hindi or english if a S Indian comes to north how ill he communicate coz:
> 
> 1. he doesnt know/like hindi
> 2. mother tongue - out of the question
> ...


 
We are just circling around.... you say 80% knows it so it shoud be our common language. and you, yourself state three conditions, first of which is "1. he doesnt know/*like* hindi". then how do you come to your conclusion. When a person(s) dont like to learn a language, how will you teach them that language. Will you force them?

Like you some South Indian will say they will not learn Hindi and supporting that they will produce some stats.

Like that people from other states may say so.

It doesnt have any proper solution, inspite it will ignite the fire which is not 
desirable.

So, lets not argue on this. In this poll people just fighting with solutions that are not feasible for whole India. Modarators should stop this poll. Better start a thread to know about different languages in India.
__________


			
				DipDaWiz said:
			
		

> So, lets not argue on this. In this poll people just fighting with solutions that are not feasible for whole India. Modarators should stop this poll. Better start a thread to know about different languages in India.


 
Sorry, I forget that we are in 'Fight Club'. So, people come here for fight(argue) only  . Still I think the topic is not appropriate at all.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jan 2, 2007)

ignore praka123 ,he is some sort of idiot


----------



## iMav (Jan 2, 2007)

DipDaWiz said:
			
		

> We are just circling around.... you say 80% knows it so it shoud be our common language. and you, yourself state three conditions, first of which is "1. he doesnt know/*like* hindi". then how do you come to your conclusion. When a person(s) dont like to learn a language, how will you teach them that language. Will you force them?
> 
> Like you some South Indian will say they will not learn Hindi and supporting that they will produce some stats.
> 
> ...


 come back when u understand what i hav said and hav a better reason to oppose untill then just dont type to support your stand


----------



## Aberforth (Jan 2, 2007)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> there is yet to come a sensible reply to not support hindi
> 
> give a sensible reason as to why another language other than hindi should be our national language ... u say tamil gujrat will saygujrati maharshtra will say marathi
> __________
> just giv me 1 reason acceptable to the whole nation as to why hindi shudnt be our national language



Its very convenient to consider a non-hindi argument as insensible and and a pro Hindi one as sensible. I would bet you are a Hindi speaking person.


@praka123 - You made a very valid point with Dravidian and Hindi ideal comparison. Thats the most sensible and concise post I have seen in this thread.



			
				mAV3 said:
			
		

> mhence it is necessary for all ppl to know atleast 1 common language and y shud it be the british language wen v hav a language tht more than 80% of the nation speaks



You don't have backing data to support your claim that 80% of India speaks Hindi (unless you consider north India as the Indian nation).



			
				planetcall said:
			
		

> Hindi is easily understood whole over india except a few in south and northeast.



A few in south and northeast? If I take you to some villages in West Bengal and get you lost maybe you would see the light of the day. 



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> How absurd. I'm the only one I guess from north and already told so many times that I dont like to force like u imagined..........please stop giving a show of ur misery now!!



They do force and there is no denying it. As a non Hindi speaker I have faced this force, taunts in Delhi even while I tried my best to communicate in Hindi. Please don't discredit what someone else has to say, what he faced might be way beyond your experience.



			
				ssdivisiongermany1933 said:
			
		

> ignore praka123 ,he is some sort of idiot



He did not make a personal comment like this, attacking a person's character to disprove his theories in undoing of any debate, I don't think anyone would like to stoop that low.

English is a language which a north Indian cannot use to taunt non Hindi people (who are not only southies) and also won't make South Indians feel alienated. But of course vested political interests would make this impossible so the thread will only be a fight thread with insults thrown around and no productivity.


----------



## iMav (Jan 2, 2007)

@aberforth most of ur previous posts did make sense but the first quote u made has dissapointed me ....

*read this post*
__________


> You don't have backing data to support your claim that 80% of India speaks Hindi (unless you consider north India as the Indian nation).


 proove me otherwise aking a +-10% error
__________


> Its very convenient to consider a non-hindi argument as insensible and and a pro Hindi one as sensible. I would bet you are a Hindi speaking person.


 so consider tht if every state in india says tht its regional language shud be the national language else they shud break away from india
__________


> English is a language which won't make South Indians feel alienated.


 a foreign language wudnt make them, feel alienated but an indian language will make them feel alienated .... aber what the hell are u talking
__________


			
				ssdivisiongermany1933 said:
			
		

> ignore praka123 ,he is some sort of idiot


 facts are facts


----------



## planetcall (Jan 2, 2007)

hey mediator, those links I missed earlier are really a treasure. Thanks,

*www.geocities.com/dipalsarvesh/indexAryan.html
*www.geocities.com/dipalsarvesh/aryan0.html
*www.hindubooks.org/david_fraw...uage/page1.htm


----------



## mediator (Jan 2, 2007)

planetcall said:
			
		

> hey mediator, those links I missed earlier are really a treasure. Thanks,






			
				aberforth said:
			
		

> @praka123 - You made a very valid point with Dravidian and Hindi ideal comparison. Thats the most sensible and concise post I have seen in this thread.


Why dont u read the rest of the debate as well??



			
				aberforth said:
			
		

> You don't have backing data to support your claim that 80% of India speaks Hindi (unless you consider north India as the Indian nation).


Oh yes, I have toured aproximately that % of India and I can tell people can understand Hindi very well and even speak it better than most S.Indians  debating/speaking in English.

For the backing data, all I can say is u tour India and find out urself!!



			
				aberforth said:
			
		

> A few in south and northeast? If I take you to *some villages* in West Bengal and get you lost maybe you would see the light of the day.


I can take u to *most villages* from all over India except S.India where u'll be having no problem to communicate in Hindi. Neways I repeat I have been to S.India and hardly had any problem to communicate in Hindi!!



			
				aberforth said:
			
		

> They do force and there is no denying it. As a non Hindi speaker I have faced this force, taunts in Delhi even while I tried my best to communicate in Hindi. Please don't discredit what someone else has to say, what he faced might be way beyond your experience.


I hope ur sensible enough to overcome these taunts. Many people similarly taunted us as well during our south india tour. How do I know that?? My S.indian relative told me that and replied them in tamil appropriately!!

So shud I start hating S.Indians or Tamil??



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> He did not make a personal comment like this, attacking a person's character to disprove his theories in undoing of any debate, I don't think anyone would like to stoop that low.


Read all his posts, he has been constantly talking rubbish about hindi, hindi speakers and making personal comments........though I still dont reply to him similarly coz he has helped me a lot in Open source when I was a noobie there!!



			
				aberforth said:
			
		

> *English is a language which a north Indian cannot use to taunt non Hindi people (who are not only southies) and also won't make South Indians feel alienated.* But of course vested political interests would make this impossible so the thread will only be a fight thread with insults thrown around and no productivity.


Well, if u participate actively here u'll realise that English supporters here are being mocked for their grammatically incorrect english again n again and embarassing themselves again n again.....then leave aside the absurd and irrational posts!!



			
				aberforth said:
			
		

> mav3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


According to mav3, he is just debating according to the topic of this thread,
and as for ur post, the non-hindi argument includes only English. We are not mocking people who are voting for Tamil or any other Indian language to be National!!

So please read the debate from the start and please dont repeat again n again!! Please bring some new points or reply to unreplied points!!


----------



## Aberforth (Jan 2, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> I can take u to *most villages* from all over India except S.India where u'll be having no problem to communicate in Hindi. Neways I repeat I have been to S.India and hardly had any problem to communicate in Hindi!!
> 
> I hope ur sensible enough to overcome these taunts. Many people similarly taunted us as well during our south india tour. How do I know that?? My S.indian relative told me that and replied them in tamil appropriately!!
> 
> ...



Try Behalai in West Bengal, Khonoma Village in Nagaland, Jiribam in Maipur or even Imphal (state capital). None of them are in South India and none of these villages/cities will make you think you are sufficiently equipped with Hindi. All of them have population over 5000 and I can also make a large list of more places if you want, this is only for reference.

I am not repeating, if it is inadvertently done, I cannot help it. The thread is long and I don't have time and inclination to sort through hundreds of posts to find if my post matches someone else's.

Hope or not, taunts cannot harm me and I don't get carried away. But I responded to your opinion that the taunts do not exist, they do and there are some people who are affected.

The debate here is not about grammatical correctness of English supporters it is about their point and arguments. Attacking a personal thing like their grammar or style undermines a debate as debate is opinion vs opinion not a character assassination to prove your opinion.

English is a language which Dalits can identify with,  non-Hindi people wouldn't feel alienated when they converse with Hindi people (like it or not, linguistic ego exists, just like you can't stand English as national language) and moreover it would make the process of higher education much easier as English is a universal language today, not a British domain anymore. English opens avenues Hindi or even a regional language couldn't. The highest probability is that your keyboard is English, your OS is in English, you post here in English, your blogs are in English. Of course we could still have Hindi like the regional languages at present, recognized by the state.


----------



## iMav (Jan 2, 2007)

aberforth seriously man i thought u had some sensible replies but ur posts in this thread hav made me believe otherwise ..... no 1 is saying to stop teaching english all v r saying is tht a language which as of now is the most common and closet derivative of india's (i will re-emphasize india ur country my country not the queens country) language devnagri .... i will repeat my question

*give me 1 reason as to y hindi shudnt be our national language which will be acceptable to all of india* .... keeping the politicians out just 1 reason

and if u cant find 1 then let the regional languages be regional and let hindustan hav hindi as its language .... and dont talk like our politicians who always talk abt dividing

and no1 is telling u to go thru the entire thread u cud hav atleast gone thru this page and the previous


----------



## Aberforth (Jan 2, 2007)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> aberforth seriously man i thought u had some sensible replies but ur posts in this thread hav made me believe otherwise ..... no 1 is saying to stop teaching english all v r saying is tht a language which as of now is the most common and closet derivative of india's (i will re-emphasize india ur country my country not the queens country) language devnagri .... i will repeat my question



Doesn't matter what you think of my posts, I don't even try to make them sensible and I would not waste efforts trying to make them so. I say my opinions, not 'politically correct' statements for press releases. 

Having English as a national language does not make the country Queen's country. Hindi does not instill patriotism in my heart, being Indian does and if I start speaking English it does not make me any less Indian and any more 'Angrezi' like some claim. Singapore is composed of 60% Chinese and a mixed population of the rest yet it did not have issues taking up English as national language, neither did South Africa in 1991 even though English was a language of their oppressors (Whites).

Hindi creates a divide even if in some cases it is politically motivated. If there are ways to stop this divide by adopting any regional language, its fine but we know that this is not possible. Hindi creates that 'my language', 'your language' feeling among various groups. English would unite those groups in an 'our language'. You also need to understand the contribution of the English language in the Indian society before just claiming it as 'British Language' as I don't talk for the British but English as a language. English is the language which led to the emancipation of Dalits, they can identify themselves better with English than 'devnagri' Hindi which belongs to a culture that supressed them. English represents the masses of India much better than Hindi does, talking non politically.

Maybe we can do away with the idea of national language all together and have only 'officially recognized languages'. We could follow a secular policy with religion, why not the same with languages? If there are things which create divides, its in best interests they are scrapped for the sake of oneness and unity. There are people who like to oppose everything but this one isn't such a case.


----------



## iMav (Jan 2, 2007)

Aberforth said:
			
		

> I don't even try to make them sensible and I would not waste efforts trying to make them so.


thanx confirming that wat u speak is bull sh!t 





			
				Aberforth said:
			
		

> I say my opinions, not 'politically correct' statements for press releases.


for ur information press releases do not need to be politically correct and most of them are not as u may hav interpreted them as


			
				Aberforth said:
			
		

> than 'devnagri' Hindi which belongs to a culture that supressed them.





			
				Aberforth said:
			
		

> did not have issues taking up English as national language, neither did South Africa in 1991 even though English was a language of their oppressors


 absolute contradiction in ur post .... South africa does not hv a problem with accepting english - u support them but wen dalits hv a problem accepting hindi - u support them .... 


			
				Aberforth said:
			
		

> English represents the masses of India much better than Hindi does, talking non politically.


 ya that is why after english chinese hindi is considered to be the most used language in the future and the language most internet is gonna be developed around



			
				aberforth said:
			
		

> There are people who like to oppose everything


 agreed ya i know of 1 such person who just keeps posting and admits that his posts are senseless  





			
				aberforth said:
			
		

> but this one isn't such a case.


 i beg to differ


----------



## harmu.com (Jan 2, 2007)

anti english, but why, give me just one reason why hate english? or why against english?


----------



## iMav (Jan 2, 2007)

i dont hate english a i am not anti-english or anti any language as many posters in this thread .... english is not our native language is that so hard for u ppl to understand and realise ....

this thread makes me wonder y do we hav a song written in bengali as our national anthem .... i want a song in punjabi to be my national anthem


----------



## mediator (Jan 2, 2007)

aberforth said:
			
		

> Try Behalai in West Bengal, Khonoma Village in Nagaland, Jiribam in Maipur or even Imphal (state capital). None of them are in South India and none of these villages/cities will make you think you are sufficiently equipped with Hindi. All of them have population over 5000 and I can also make a large list of more places if you want, this is only for reference.


I expected that u'll give such names......thats why I asked u to tour urself and get aprox. percentage!! There's no use in telling the name of villages from all over India and I bet no one can do that.



			
				aberforth said:
			
		

> I am not repeating, if it is inadvertently done, I cannot help it. The thread is long and I don't have time and inclination to sort through hundreds of posts to find if my post matches someone else's.


This was not expected from u.....atleast u can go thru and observe what has already been debated!! No wise person wud jump in a debate like that and then request to start afresh!!



			
				aberforth said:
			
		

> Hope or not, taunts cannot harm me and I don't get carried away. But I responded to your opinion that the taunts do not exist, they do *and there are some people who are affected.*


So? Shud be start hating everybody like that?



			
				aberforth said:
			
		

> The debate here is not about grammatical correctness of English supporters it is about their point and arguments. Attacking a personal thing like their grammar or style undermines a debate as debate is opinion vs opinion not a character assassination to prove your opinion.


That point here was raised by one of the english supporters who asked for understandabilty of a language. And gramatical correctness counts very much in the understandabilty of a language!! So if such absurd points will be raised then they shall be dealt with appropriately!!



			
				aberforth said:
			
		

> English is a language which Dalits can identify with, non-Hindi people wouldn't feel alienated when they converse with Hindi people (like it or not, linguistic ego exists, just like you can't stand English as national language) and moreover it would make the process of higher education much easier as English is a universal language today, not a British domain anymore. English opens avenues Hindi or even a regional language couldn't. The highest probability is that your keyboard is English, your OS is in English, you post here in English, your blogs are in English. Of course we could still have Hindi like the regional languages at present, recognized by the state.


I asked u not to repeat. Was I asking too much??



			
				aberforth said:
			
		

> Having English as a national language does not make the country Queen's country. Hindi does not instill patriotism in my heart, being Indian does and if I start speaking English it does not make me any less Indian and any more 'Angrezi' like some claim. Singapore is composed of 60% Chinese and a mixed population of the rest yet it did not have issues taking up English as national language, neither did South Africa in 1991 even though English was a language of their oppressors (Whites).


So u r trying to say that if some people are not patriotic at all and stupid, then we shud behave like them and follow them?? Dont u have any pride for ur culture and mother tongue, that ur that desperate for English??



			
				aberforth said:
			
		

> Hindi creates a divide even if in some cases it is politically motivated. If there are ways to stop this divide by adopting any regional language, its fine but we know that this is not possible. Hindi creates that 'my language', 'your language' feeling among various groups. English would unite those groups in an 'our language'. You also need to understand the contribution of the English language in the Indian society before just claiming it as 'British Language' as I don't talk for the British but English as a language. English is the language which led to the emancipation of Dalits, they can identify themselves better with English than 'devnagri' Hindi which belongs to a culture that supressed them. English represents the masses of India much better than Hindi does, talking non politically.
> 
> Maybe we can do away with the idea of national language all together and have only 'officially recognized languages'. We could follow a secular policy with religion, why not the same with languages? If there are things which create divides, its in best interests they are scrapped for the sake of oneness and unity. There are people who like to oppose everything but this one isn't such a case.


Again a repeat! 
Please post something, that we cannot ignore to read!!


----------



## Aberforth (Jan 3, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> This was not expected from u.....atleast u can go thru and observe what has already been debated!! No wise person wud jump in a debate like that and then request to start afresh!!
> 
> So u r trying to say that if some people are not patriotic at all and stupid, then we shud behave like them and follow them?? Dont u have any pride for ur culture and mother tongue, that ur that desperate for English??



I will speak *either* my mother tongue and English if I talk to you, I won't speak Hindi even if I know it. Got it? If you think Hindi should be all Indians' mother tongue you are very mistaken. I have pride in my culture and would not talk Hindi which is neither my language and nor of any use to me.



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Again a repeat!
> Again a repeat!
> Please post something, that we cannot ignore to read!!



Show me the post which I repeated  in the last paragraph and I would not comment again. Read the post before you make a comment and if you are too lazy to do that then avoid jumping to conclusions.


----------



## mediator (Jan 3, 2007)

> I will speak either my mother tongue and English if I talk to you, I won't speak Hindi even if I know it. Got it?If you think Hindi should be all Indians' mother tongue you are very mistaken. I have pride in my culture and would not talk Hindi which is neither my language and nor of any use to me.


Why cant u just read the hole debate again......U r uselessly wasting ur time in writing long post,repeating them again n again and then saying that time is wasted in reading the whole debate! How obscure!



			
				aberforth said:
			
		

> Show me the post which I repeated in the last paragraph and I would not comment again. Read the post before you make a comment and if you are too lazy to do that then avoid jumping to conclusions.


U want me to spoon feed u now?? Do u want to save ur time by asking others to do ur homework??.....Hmmmm but ur time isn't wasted in writing/repeating loong posts again n again..........


Please..... I'm asking this 3rd time to u I guess......just read the debate! U'll urself know what has been debated!! Also there were some of my posts that were not properly replied but with personal comments. U may like to reply to them and may get some new ideas in support of ur vote!! Does that make interesting for u??


Just read it, just once.......and spark the interest in this year old debate again!


----------



## iMav (Jan 3, 2007)

Aberforth said:
			
		

> I will speak *either* my mother tongue and English if I talk to you, I won't speak Hindi even if I know it. Got it? If you think Hindi should be all Indians' mother tongue you are very mistaken. I have pride in my culture and would not talk Hindi which is neither my language and nor of any use to me.


 r u dumb or something is thr a difference between mother tongue and national language do me favour if u cant go thru the thread plz dont post till u hv somethign concrete dont go on opposing just for the sake of it .... iw ont say it i wont speak hindi these are all statements which prove tht u dont hav any points and u r actually posting senselessy as said by u earlier

@mediator no point replying to aberforth he himself says he makes senseless statements so just ignore the poor fellow


----------



## SolidSnake (Jan 3, 2007)

Aberforth said:
			
		

> You don't have backing data to support your claim that 80% of India speaks Hindi (unless you consider north India as the Indian nation).
> 
> A few in south and northeast? If I take you to some villages in West Bengal and get you lost maybe you would see the light of the day.


 
And compare that to English....?


----------



## planetcall (Jan 3, 2007)

Aberforth said:
			
		

> I will speak either my mother tongue and English if I talk to you, I won't speak Hindi even if I know it. Got it? If you think Hindi should be all Indians' mother tongue you are very mistaken. I have pride in my culture and would not talk Hindi which is neither my language and nor of any use to me.


There you go buddy. You have shown utter hatred to the language spoken by most of the Hindustanis. What do you mean by that sentence ? That sounds  like a stubborn kid cribbing. Lol post something worth replying to.


----------



## iMav (Jan 3, 2007)

arre i am telling u na he is a small kid who has accepted tht he talks sh!t and senseless stuff so just ignore the poor fellow


----------



## praka123 (Jan 3, 2007)

I am not a Kid @Mav3 kutty? 
mav3,mediator,planetcell have no valid points,they are simply here to curse South Indians and English.that was what they are taught patriotism by their elders!I saw someone posted here Tamils are violent.facts that there is some problems with Kannadigas and Tamils in S.India coz of water issues,Bangalore getting more populated by Tamils,hence the insecurity felt by Kannadigas  means if you ask a Banglorean,he will suddenly put a Hate dialog.that was another thing.


I have seen here that Hindians cant digest the fact that there are non-Hindi speakers in the Country.Seriously Kuttikale,YOu Have NO Idea How tough is it for Non-Hindi SPeakers to digest the enforcement of Hindi.It is a problem for us to digest Hindi as our National or official language,whatever u call it.Like it or not it is this English education and British Rule which eliminated the dark pasts of the India.like abolition of all sorts of superstitions,rituals like Sati to some extend.There is the fact already known that all central gov institutions are forcing Hindi on Non_Hindi speakers.your patriotism is better be left with You(N.Hindians). 
DO you believe South Indians can be forced to learn Hindi?then National dis-Integration be the result.DO you feel that instead of English,We should change the World Lang to Hindi?-then YOu are an idiot.
I have already posted the reasons umpteen times.then also do yo think South Indians can be forced to learn Hindi?then U r wrong My beloved Hindi chauvinists!.
We S.Indians cannot at any circumstances cannot afford Hindi.We being identified as a different race or atleast different in color,language,customs cant digest your Hindi ego forced on Us.We dont want be the slaves of Hindi speaking 5 states,for that matter it is very easy for a person talking Marathi,Gujarati,Punjabi,Sindhi,Urdu to speak Hindi.So that doesnot mean it is easy for a Tamil,Malayali,Telegu,Tulu,Kannada,gothrabhashas and North easterners to learn.if We dont want Hindi to be our National/Official Language.How can you force Hindi to whole India for the sake of Hindi speakers count High?I believe We are a Democratic Country and All types of Minorities have their rights.be it linguistic,religious,races etc.

Think about it.posting personal comments doesnot help vandalising valid points posted here.If you are a Hindi Fanboy who feel proud that your par-dada's language is Hindi and hence forcing Hindi on Non-Hindi speaking states will get you a feeling of Superiority-then You  are the World's Biggest Idiotic Narzist,fascist and a Islamist like A$$H**le.
Count on South Indians.We are the best cultured people and Harappa,Mohanjedaro are the examples of Dravidian civilization.While your Aryan people are warlords who came to loot,destroy the original dravidian civilization.so Dont be SOoo Proud of YOur Hindi origin and thus Hindi imposition.
*www.harappa.com/script/maha3.html


----------



## caleb (Jan 3, 2007)

Hindi or English lets be good humans first. HAPPY NEW YEAR to you all.


----------



## mediator (Jan 3, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> I am not a Kid @Mav3 kutty?
> mav3,mediator,planetcell have *no valid points*,they are simply here *to curse South Indians* and English.that was what they are taught patriotism by their elders!I saw someone posted here Tamils are violent.facts that there is some problems with Kannadigas and Tamils in S.India coz of water issues,Bangalore getting more populated by Tamils,hence the insecurity felt by Kannadigas  means if you ask a Banglorean,he will suddenly put a Hate dialog.that was another thing.
> 
> 
> ...


A REPEAT! What a waste!

@mav3 : u were right. Its like debating with an opponent who can't see properly, can't hear properly and can't even speak properly!!



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> then You  are the World's Biggest Idiotic Narzist,fascist and a Islamist like A$$H**le.


@aberforth : Is this what u wanted to see in @praka123's post?? Well its nuthing new to us!!


@paraka123.......better calm down urself and learn to read and reply properly and entertain me!!


----------



## planetcall (Jan 3, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> mav3,mediator,planetcell have no valid points,they are simply here to curse South Indians and English.that was what they are taught patriotism by their elders!



I bet you didnt read any of my posts. My elders taught me many more things. I have reflected that in my posts. Also, you have shown what your elders have taught you.



> British Rule which eliminated the dark pasts of the India



Go back to school kid. You need to learn more about British Rule in India.



> DO you feel that instead of English,We should change the World Lang to Hindi?-**then YOu are an idiot**.



No body said that. Your hallucinations apply that statement on yourself.



> How can you force Hindi to whole India for the sake of Hindi speakers count High?I believe We are a Democratic Country



Yes we are a democratic country and this thread has a democratic poll which shows the verdict. Accept it.


----------



## shakshy (Jan 3, 2007)

@mediator, mav3, planet call-----why don't u post ur point than waiting 4 othrs....I can't cause you don't have any and don't evn have the idea of whethr u r for or against, u r just lamers....moving at the support of othrs


----------



## praka123 (Jan 3, 2007)

^^ Well said @Saakshy .they are having ego problems to accept our point.losers all the way


----------



## iMav (Jan 3, 2007)

praka shakshy are u guys dumb or u dont understand english which u claim is ur strong language .... we have telling our points again and agian iv been asking u 1 simple question repeatedly to which u hv not answered even once ..... and every1 who has gone thru this thread knows who is having an ego problem the last 3 posts tell me that u posters havent even read the replies that hv been given to u

shakshy go thru the thread then post i know its 26 pages but atleast go thru the last 3 pages most of ur invalid concerns hav been answered ...


----------



## DipDaWiz (Jan 3, 2007)

As it seems that this thread is a battle ground for the S Indains and the N Indians. and some body told me that I couldnot understand why this thread is for. That is true, coz I don't not understand why we need a specific Language for our national langauge. As for past 60 years we didnt have much problem with the existing system. 

FYI
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_national_languages_of_India


----------



## iMav (Jan 3, 2007)

so if u dont understand the reason for a national language then just tell me 1 thing wtf are u donig here
__________
the question is "what should" and not "should there"


----------



## DipDaWiz (Jan 3, 2007)

Cool down.. dont scream for the anger you have on others. If you think I didnt understand then its your turn to explain in simple words, but not using 'wtf'.... 
And if you understand so much then explain us all what is this thread about and what is going on actually in this thread. I hope you will spend some time for a post, explaining every thing.... I think that will help others too...


----------



## iMav (Jan 3, 2007)

whats going on in this thread is that it has a few dumb heads just posting the same things again and again with no actual answeres to the questions posed to them and ppl who dont even read the replies given to them and even if they do they dont understand it and go around saying the same thing


----------



## DipDaWiz (Jan 3, 2007)

Thats why I told to stop this thread well advance  .... Because this is a poll and you can post your views supporting your opinion, but not fighting each other so hard (I am saying this to praka shakshy too). and more over this poll is not complete enough, coz some people like me is there who dont want any change in current system. for them no option at all. that means this poll is for only some particular people, not for all. I think I should be out of this. Best of luck... Enjoy fighting 

Note: See the link.... *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Indian_languages_by_total_speakers

You can find that, 350 million ppl in india speaks English compared to 337 million ppl speaks in Hindi (this may be wrong as wikipedia is not completely safe source). So why not English. In this age of Globalization we should not consider those old things.... that english was imposed by britain so avoid it as national language.. when almost all the rules in indian penal code in made by british and we are following them blindly. 

And what ever be our national languages you will write in english here and there... everywhere...


----------



## Yamaraj (Jan 3, 2007)

DipDaWiz said:
			
		

> Note: See the link.... *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Indian_languages_by_total_speakers
> 
> You can find that, 350 million ppl in india speaks English compared to 337 million ppl speaks in Hindi (this may be wrong as wikipedia is not completely safe source). So why not English.


But, how many of them "speaks" correct and standard English. It all depends on how do you count the real English speakers. I think, this Wikipedia entry is taking into account all the southern states, which is simply not the truth. How many in Maharashtra, Andhra, Kerala, Karnataka etc have English as their first language?

350m is 35 crores. Do your math.


----------



## iMav (Jan 3, 2007)

DipDaWiz said:
			
		

> So why not English. In this age of Globalization we should not consider those old things.... that english was imposed by britain so avoid it as national language.. when almost all the rules in indian penal code in made by british and we are following them blindly.
> 
> And what ever be our national languages you will write in english here and there... everywhere...


watever u hav typed has been answered to before .... lets set the ultimate standards of globalisation ..... lets hav an italian prime minister coz out the billions living here we cant pick 1 and same way out of the so many languages we cant pick 1 .... plz follow wat u said





			
				DipDaWiz said:
			
		

> T I think I should be out of this.


----------



## DipDaWiz (Jan 3, 2007)

Sorry for my return... Any way I dont want English as our national langauge. I gave those stats just for you information. Neither I want Hindi as national language (even though I know Hindi). I think all of us missing one point from the pages after 10, in this thread - The purpose of the poll. As I said before this poll's options are not complete - I dont want a change in the current system, means I dont want a single language as our national language. Bcoz only 'single language' will not gaurranty that it will unite us more strongly - there are much more issues in India right now to solve first.

""""The poll was started 'what should be india's national language?' People voted for it, more people will vote. There must be a end of this. then we will count the opinions. and highest count option wins. That will be our national language. if 'your own mother tongue' wins then we need another poll for all those languages as options. Selected will be our national language. Some people will be happy some will disappointed. but any way that language will be our national language... so ppl not knowing that will start learning that... new institute will come up in different places... On the opening ceremony of the institute I see ... I see I am comming out to cut the red tape ... as I am the CEO of the chain of that institiute...... """""""  ----- ohhhh I am sorry I was dreaming.


----------



## mediator (Jan 3, 2007)

dipdawiz said:
			
		

> Note: See the link.... *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...total_speakers


I can't believe u gave wiki as the source! Better give some reliable source!



			
				dipdawiz said:
			
		

> You can find that, 350 million ppl in india speaks English compared to 337 million ppl speaks in Hindi (*this may be wrong as wikipedia is not completely safe source*).


Then y did u even bother giving that source?



			
				dipdawiz said:
			
		

> Sorry for my return... Any way I dont want English as our national langauge. I gave those stats just for you information. Neither I want Hindi as national language (even though I know Hindi). I think all of us missing one point from the pages after 10, in this thread - The purpose of the poll. As I said before this poll's options are not complete - I dont want a change in the current system, means I dont want a single language as our national language. Bcoz only 'single language' will not gaurranty that it will unite us more strongly - there are much more issues in India right now to solve first.


Then just express ur vote here!



			
				dipdawiz said:
			
		

> """"The poll was started 'what should be india's national language?' People voted for it, more people will vote. There must be a end of this. then we will count the opinions. and highest count option wins.


It has already been more than 4 months. Ever heard of a poll that lasted even for more than 2 months?? So now highest count option is still hindi. U may fix a date when u want to count the "opinions"!



			
				shakshy said:
			
		

> @mediator, mav3, planet call-----*why don't u post ur point*than waiting 4 othrs....I can't cause you don't have any and don't evn have the idea of whethr u r for or against, u r just lamers....moving at the support of othrs


Ok....20 pages is lot...I understand. SO Why dont u read just the 6-10 pages of the start?? See I shortened it further. U'll find many of my points there......or shud I spoon feed u also??
Will u read everything when the debate become like 100 pages long??

U want my opinion?? Its there in the starting of the thread. I didn't jump in between like u guys to make my points and then asking everyone, "Where are ur points??".....I have been debating here from the start kid and still active!
So better do ur homework first or just observe the thread instead showing and crossing ur minimum maturity levels here!



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> Well said @Saakshy .they are having *ego problems* to accept our point.*losers all the way*


 @aberforth......please stay here......u'll slowly and steadily witness such kinda comments from of all ur team mates ........proving only their mentalities here!!

@praka123......waiting for more such comments......thats the only thing expected from u now!! U need a glass of juice now!



			
				dipdawiz said:
			
		

> As it seems that this thread is a battle ground for the S Indains and the N Indians


I'm the only one from N.India apart from 1-2 who posted in the beginning of this thread! So get ur calculations correct!!



I dont know why English supporters (one's who jumped in between) here cant read even the first 5 pages of this thread. This forum is in English....Whats the problem then??

@praka1-9....still uses "Aryan" word even when I enlightened him and gave the link to read. I bet u'll ask for the link again after 30-40 pages of this thread have completed. Who wudn't mock u now??


----------



## shakshy (Jan 3, 2007)

So we shall say now dat mediator wants HINDI to be his national language....countinue to remind his old points (coz he has no new ones)........don't heed to others........coz he his a freaker, wants to demean what others say.....


----------



## iMav (Jan 3, 2007)

^^^ wats ur point or u too like aberforth just type senseless posts

demeans wat others say ... brother u hav been talking meaningless things so there aint anything other than demeaning left to do .... say something sensible come up with a meaningful reason for  a language other than hindi to be our language and make a point taking into consideration this poll's result and also a reason that may be acceptable to more than 50% of the nation


----------



## mediator (Jan 3, 2007)

shakshy said:
			
		

> So we shall say now dat mediator wants HINDI to be his national language....countinue to remind his old points (coz he has no new ones)........*don't heed to others........coz he his a freaker, wants to demean what others say.....*


It seems u r having a hardtime to understand anyone here in "English". May be u'll understand in ur mother tongue better.

But like everyone here, I too have a right to vote? Dont I? I voted for Hindi. Is it not Indian?? R u having hardtime to respect my vote??

I'm only against English........can't believe u made me repeat once again!

Neways u may remind me of my old points....atleast u'll read them that way! I challenge u if u can even do that. U r having a hardtime to read the debate from the start, how will u even make me remind of my posts?? Cmon lets play and make me remind of what I posted, if u have the balls to do that! Can u do that??

And as for highlighted part, I give reasons and show when the person talks absurdly. I doubt if u can even do that instead of making personal comments baselessly!

Sooo did u study the first 5-10 pages?? Or still wanna go blablabla absurdly, baselessy??


----------



## iMav (Jan 3, 2007)

no point mediator even if they read it .... they wont understand it coz from this thread i realised that there is a difference between a person knowing to read and write a laanguage and a person who can undrstand a language


----------



## DipDaWiz (Jan 4, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> I'm the only one from N.India apart from 1-2 who posted in the beginning of this thread! So get ur calculations correct!!


Yes you are from N.India, Praka and shakshy are from south. I dont know where mAV3 is from(most probably north) and if you see last pages of this poll, you can see that only N. Indians and S. Indians(specially TN guys) are posting and opossing each other. So dont you think, my statement is quite right.




			
				mediator said:
			
		

> It has already been more than 4 months. Ever heard of a poll that lasted even for more than 2 months?? So now highest count option is still hindi. U may fix a date when u want to count the "opinions"!


 
Yeap it should stop. Throwing mud to each other will not help. (anyway this is not going to help anybody. this poll/forum is for some healthy arguement. but it seems this thread is not one of them). 

After four months, I thing the result is - 'Hindi' wins. Now its upon individuals that wheither he wants Hindi or not, or better to ask if they are happy with the poll results or not. 

If not happy. Then also nothing to do, after all its a poll and one option will win where other have to loose. What do you think?


----------



## shakshy (Jan 4, 2007)

^^ for ur info I am from NE and there itz enlish thats spoken more than hindi. N we favor enlish 'coz we know what kinda treatment we get from u ppl in ur place when we fail to speak hindi.....*u tell us chinky rite?*......tht's like hell coz u hav never felt how it feels to b a hindi-non-speaker. perhaps if u were a non-hindi person u would have got the experience we hav got


----------



## DipDaWiz (Jan 4, 2007)

shakshy said:
			
		

> ^^ for ur info I am from NE and there itz enlish thats spoken more than hindi. N we favor enlish 'coz we know what kinda treatment we get from u ppl in ur place when we fail to speak hindi.....*u tell us chinky rite?*......tht's like hell coz u hav never felt how it feels to b a hindi-non-speaker. perhaps if u were a non-hindi person u would have got the experience we hav got


 
I am a non-hindi speaking person. But till now I didnt find any difficulty in facing people with my funny-to-hear hindi. 

and regarding the 'chinky' thing... you have to make people aware that you dont like to hear chinky - but thats not by fighting. by the by this is not relavent of this thread anyway. 

Even I didnt vote for hindi here. As I dont want Hindi be our national language. That will increase problems nothing else. Check this reality... from one of previous posts I came to know that 80% people can speak hindi in india. But that doesnot say all 80% want Hindi as National Language (people like you and I). Supose in a poll we Indians select Hindi as NL. but 20% people(20 Cror) from different culture dont know hindi. and being an Indian and you dont know national language(Hindi) means you are a mess. So you have to learn hindi - which means indirectly you are forced to learn Hindi  but from the first page in this thread people are saying that they are not imposing hindi over us. Then tell me how is this migration going to be executed in whole India? 
Many countries in world have more than one language as National/Official language. Than what is the problem with our existing system? One can say that - it is problem when a N Indian/E Indian come to S. India and vis-versa. Well then, it is the persons interest to learn the language which is appropriate there. In this case, we dont have to teach a learge group to learn a particular langugae - some N or E Indians will learn some S indian language and some S indian will learn Hindi or Bangla or any other. But for a tourist, you cannot expect that he will learn a new language for his 15 days stay. Well that should be taken care by each states tourist dept. and local people should be encouraged to help them as far they can, not harasse them.

 Now, here we are talking about our ONE national language that is most likly not possible in politically and culturally diversed India. Even if it come true(chance is only 0.0003%  ), that will be an official thing. People out side india will know that our national language is Hindi. and may be you will find hindi along with your state language in official forms. thats it. I thinks its OK to have a discussion like this in a forum. that will help us to know people's view. 

So, show your sportsmanship here. Dont get angry. and if this is going to happen for real, then we all will look into the matter seriously


----------



## iMav (Jan 4, 2007)

ok lets say u dont want hindi as ur national language lets make bengali our national language coz our national anthem is in bengali

besides ur talking abt forcing some 1 to learn a language im in mumbai and here it is compulsory for ue to study marathi even if v dont want to ..... the result most of us studied the language and passed school then guess what the language is of no use coz as long as im in maharashtra the language might come handy but if go to west bengal the language is useless but there is good chance that i will find ppl who understand hindi than me finding some 1 who understands marathi same is the case if go to s. Inida

the point is hindi even if a handful of u hate it is spoken all across the land and u will find ppl who understand it where eva u go hence it sshould be made our NL where as for any other regional language u wont find ppl understanding ....


----------



## DipDaWiz (Jan 4, 2007)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> ok lets say u dont want hindi as ur national language lets make bengali our national language coz our national anthem is in bengali
> 
> besides ur talking abt forcing some 1 to learn a language im in mumbai and here it is compulsory for ue to study marathi even if v dont want to ..... the result most of us studied the language and passed school then guess what the language is of no use coz as long as im in maharashtra the language might come handy but if go to west bengal the language is useless but there is good chance that i will find ppl who understand hindi than me finding some 1 who understands marathi same is the case if go to s. Inida
> 
> the point is hindi even if a handful of u hate it is spoken all across the land and u will find ppl who understand it where eva u go hence it sshould be made our NL where as for any other regional language u wont find ppl understanding ....


 
Here again, u missed my point. I never said to make a particular language our NL - No Hindi, no Bangla and no anything. and national anthem was taken from a Bangla song. but our national anthem is well versed in Hindi too.

I said leave it as it is. Listen I am a Bengali and now in Pune for last one year and most probably I'll be here for at least next 1 yr. I am trying to learn Marathi just for my help. not all Bengali ppl have to learn it. I was in Kerala for some time but I didnt study malayalam, I used only english, hindi and took local ppls help and that was a nice stay there. and same for your case. you are in WB, so its your call whether you want to learn Bangla or not. You may wish to learn Bangla. not all other ppl in Maharashtra or any other state need to do that. even though you dont learn Bangla, thats not problem you can carry your convirsation in English or Hindi(of course some people there know Hindi) People learn language for their need. Why a person in WB or Tamil Nadu or Kerala, who dont know hindi, want learn Hindi just for sake that you or some ppl like you will come to their state?

And in a state they force to learn their language to keep the culture intact. As language is the main backbone for a culture. Its true for all the states. Like I studied Bangla, but never studied Hindi. I learnt Hindi as it was needed. If I never have to go to N. india/ W. India, most likely still I dont bother to know Hindi. And if you are settle in Maharashtra then there is no harm to learn Marathi. and I feel everyone should know the local language where he is going to settle. I tried to learn Kannada as I thought to be settled in Bangalore. 

Do you find any problem in this Language and comunication system?


----------



## mediator (Jan 4, 2007)

dipdawiz said:
			
		

> Yes you are from N.India, Praka and shakshy are from south. I dont know where mAV3 is from(most probably north) and *if you see last pages of this poll*, you can see that only N. Indians and S. Indians(specially TN guys) are posting and opossing each other. So dont you think, my statement is quite right.


U just saw the "last pages" (u shud say starting pages) just to see who posted?? U didn't read what was debated??
Neways ur statement isn't right. People from south,north,east,west all have voted and participated! Can u tell where the person who started this thread is from?? And I wud say the percentage of S.Indians debating here is more than N.Indians or any other part of India!! praka1-9,vyasram,led_shankar.....and more of S.Indians!




			
				dipdawiz said:
			
		

> Yeap it should stop. Throwing mud to each other will not help. (anyway this is not going to help anybody. this poll/forum is for some healthy arguement. *but it seems this thread is not one of them*).


U r absolutely correct! This thread is to select any "Indian" language and vote for it and not to select any "Non-Indian" language!!



			
				dipdawiz said:
			
		

> After four months, I thing the result is - 'Hindi' wins. Now its upon individuals that wheither he wants Hindi or not, or better to ask if they are happy with the poll results or not.


The satisfaction factor after post-poll is always there, but then shud there be a divide among the people?? SHud they start hating each other and their opinion for that on such a small thing??

English support here is like bringing Non-Indian political parties in vote booths and then some saying they vote for BJP and others saying absurdly they vote for US congress. Thats why I ask people to refresh themselves read again and know the meaning of "National" first!! But some debate here pathetically,obscurely and absurdly that there is no meaning of National here when they support English. I think these guys dont even understand the meaning of the title of this thread and r just here to troll!!



			
				dipdawiz said:
			
		

> If not happy. Then also nothing to do, after all its a poll and one option will win where other have to loose. What do you think?


From this post of urs it seems u read some pages of the start. Neways yea I absolutely agree one will always win over the others. And let it be like that, why people here r loosing their minds and shying to talk sensibly over such a small thing and shying to read what has been debated??

I said before and will say again, "No one is forcing the poll results"!!



			
				shakshy said:
			
		

> for ur info I am from NE and there *itz enlish thats spoken more than hindi.*


 I have stayed to some parts of N-E for some weeks! But English?? Thats a little hard for me to accept as I have many friends from N-E who themselves speak Hindi quite fluently, *try to* speak ENglish comfortably and themselves narrate their stories!!



			
				shakshy said:
			
		

> N we favor enlish 'coz we know what kinda treatment we get from u ppl in ur place when we fail to speak hindi.....*u tell us chinky rite?*......tht's like hell coz u hav never felt how it feels to b a hindi-non-speaker. perhaps if u were a non-hindi person u would have got the experience we hav got


I understand the "chinky" thing. U'll find more foreigners calling u similar names than Indians. Go out n tour, u'll find urself!! I hope ur also sensible enough to overcome these taunts!



			
				dipdawiz said:
			
		

> and regarding the 'chinky' thing... you have to make people aware that you dont like to hear chinky - but thats not by fighting. by the by this is not relavent of this thread anyway.


Sorry to interrupt between u two, but @dipdawiz I disagree here. @shakshy.....the more anger u'll show when people call u "chinky" the more they'll tease u!! Its human nature!! Its better to be tolerant and show them that ur above such taunts!! Just give em a smile and behave like u Njoy being called a chinky!! I promise they'll stop calling u like that again n again!! 


Neways, for the debate to choose one Indian language to be national, I dont understand that people can have French,Russian,Spanish,German etc all kinds of language as their extra subjects in skools(DPSs,DAVs etc...most of them), then why not any Indian Language??

If tommorrow Tamil is made national language, then I suare I wont be having any problem with that!! AS simple!! But aleast I wont try to bring the Tamil accent in other languages!



			
				dipdawiz said:
			
		

> I feel everyone should know the local language where he is going to settle


That happens automatically !


----------



## planetcall (Jan 4, 2007)

hey all my chinki friends actually dont mind them being called that. People will say that you like it or not. Many call me bihari bhaiya here but trust me I dont mind it. There are names associated with almost everyone. Try to adapt to it or avoid it. Flaming would result in offense. So better have acceptance of it and take it friendly.


----------



## Yamaraj (Jan 4, 2007)

DipDaWiz said:
			
		

> Check this reality... from one of previous posts I came to know that 80% people can speak hindi in india. But that doesnot say all 80% want Hindi as National Language (people like you and I).


Same goes for English. It's already the global language - spoken and understood all over the World. A "national"-something is which you can uniquely identify with your country. English simply doesn't quite fit in.

To the "pro"-English mob: -
If you feel inferior being an Indian, being yourself or speaking in your mothertongue, you ought to have your self-esteem recaliberated. It's like a black girl looking into the blue eyes of her Barbie doll and being jealous. It's something like being Michael Jackson - an artificial white shell moulded onto a black core. You may very well choose to hide your identity and true self - but you'll only be laughed at for your self-pity and self-hatred. It's entirely up to you to make a choice.

I'm laughing already!


----------



## iMav (Jan 4, 2007)

i wonder why english is global language ... why not french german chinese or some other other language portuguese or something


----------



## shakshy (Jan 4, 2007)

dipdawiz said:
			
		

> and regarding the 'chinky' thing... you have to make people aware that you dont like to hear chinky - but thats not by fighting. by the by this is not relavent of this thread anyway.


why the hell we hav to mak ppl aware, don't they hav mind, heart, feelin to sense othrs sentiments. 



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Sorry to interrupt between u two, but @dipdawiz I disagree here. @shakshy.....the more anger u'll show when people call u "chinky" the more they'll tease u!! Its human nature!! Its better to be tolerant and show them that ur above such taunts!! Just give em a smile and behave like u Njoy being called a chinky!! I promise they'll stop calling u like that again n again!!


Man u seem to ovrlook things saying it human nature. They hav no right to embarass us like that. And u tell about smiling at them!!!!!! and worse still enjoy being called chinky. See man their are some terms and some words which really affects our sentiments. Many such comments and words, reveals us the feeling Hindi speakers (not all) have for us, it only reveals that they don't treat us like part of indian or indians. R we aliens?. N such terms (or what evr u say)are stuck on us when we speak faltering hindi or *speak english* 


			
				planetcall said:
			
		

> hey all my chinki friends actually dont mind them being called that. People will say that you like it or not. Many call me bihari bhaiya here but trust me I dont mind it. There are names associated with almost everyone. Try to adapt to it or avoid it. Flaming would result in offense. So better have acceptance of it and take it friendly.


U won't mind that cuz it was friendly way of saying (bhaiya), but what about those with ugly sense of mocking, Can we take this lightly or friendly? NO. U were called bihari bhaiya, wud u take it the same way if it was said "sala bihari"? (no offense) Perhaps NO.


And the reason i am posting it------------English is a neutral language, its no ones. and if some1 comments on our bad hindi, we'll hav the answer, "English is our national language"


----------



## planetcall (Jan 4, 2007)

Comeon Shaksy. Grow up! First thing is that you are deviating yourself and others from the theme of the debate. Second, do not complain of people calling you names. If they call then give a reply. There are elements like that everywhere. Discuss and give fresh points on your preferred Indian Language to be chosen as the National Language. I meet many who like to play with me by calling names to me and bihar. Well I do try to resist until it goes friendly but I do reply strongly when deemed necessary and that is how life goes with most of the things. So, no such things under discussion here. Stick to the topic.


----------



## mediator (Jan 4, 2007)

shakshy said:
			
		

> why the hell we hav to mak ppl aware, don't they hav mind, heart, feelin to sense othrs sentiments.
> 
> Man u seem to ovrlook things saying it human nature. They hav no right to embarass us like that. And u tell about smiling at them!!!!!! and worse still enjoy being called chinky. See man their are some terms and some words which really affects our sentiments. Many such comments and words, reveals us the feeling Hindi speakers (not all) have for us, it only reveals that they don't treat us like part of indian or indians. R we aliens?. N such terms (or what evr u say)are stuck on us when we speak faltering hindi or speak english


If world wud have been like that with everyone having sensible thoughts, then I guess there wud have been no need for police stations, lockers/safes, for enforcing military on country's borders and for even putting locks on the main door of our respective homes! Its just a thoughtful wish.

I understand ur feelings!I know how u feel thats why I ask u to act calmly and be more tolerant!!



			
				shakshy said:
			
		

> U won't mind that cuz it was friendly way of saying (bhaiya), but what about those with ugly sense of mocking, Can we take this lightly or friendly? NO. U were called bihari bhaiya, wud u take it the same way if it was said "sala bihari"? (no offense) Perhaps NO.


Well if tomorrow if I go to US, then firangs will obviously call me an "Indian". Shud I feel depressed? Infact I'll be more proud!
Now if they say "stinking Indian" then ofcors I'll feel humiliated. But, the point is not about calling me Indian, its more about *attaching an adjective* to it. If they call us with that adjective separately, then also it means the same thing.

If people call u chinky, then just let it go. If they call u "kamine chinky", then ofcors they r trying to humiliate u, if they just call u "kamine" then also it means the same thing that they r trying to humilate u.
They will call people from Bihar bihari, punjab punjabi, ........ U can't escape from it and there's no use if u try to change it. 

Kids are the ones who indulge in calling such names as "chinky", they grow up and become sensible and stop calling such names. U may try to teach them a lesson. Whats the use?? Tommorow more kids will arise like them.....To how many will u teach a lesson??
So, learn to give em a smile and walkaway! If there's an adjective like "saale/kamine" associated with such taunts, then ofcors u may scold them. Anyone wud follow similarly!!



			
				skakshy said:
			
		

> And the reason i am posting it------------English is a neutral language, its no ones. and if some1 comments on our bad hindi, we'll hav the answer, "English is our national language"


A REPEAT!!


----------



## iMav (Jan 4, 2007)

english is no 1s language ... its neutral ..... i wonder with whom does australia play the ashes

@shakshy post something sensible worth debating don post ur personal problems and stup!d sh!t


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jan 5, 2007)

R u  kidding me!!! Tell me if u go to,say U.S & ask any foreigner that his native language should be hindi.Will he be willing to change his mother language to hindi  ?I think he will slap u or may be hang u!!!No one offend english but our culture should be remained preserved.Come on guys where is ur PATRIOTISM!!!


----------



## iMav (Jan 5, 2007)

wat r u saying r u supporting hindi or are u against it


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hindi Should Not Be Replaced!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kratos (Jan 5, 2007)

How many of us took Hindi as a language in School/College after it was not compulsory. It is very dignified to say be patriotic and all that stuff but how many of us really care about Hindi as language. Hindi language is going the same route as Sanskrit which is mostly used for doing P.H.D. and getting high scores. Offcourse all our Hindu Vedas are written in Sanskrit.

Anyways what difference does it make to be Hindi as National Language. Do you know what is our National Game?

English gives us a global advantage over other non english speaking countries. For a poor country like us it is a great thing. Imagine all the call centers shifting to China


----------



## iMav (Jan 5, 2007)

^^ hello wake up brother ..... the phenomenon of shifting call centres has already started not because of the language but because of the frauds here ....

and the question is not about knowing our national game or knowing our national anthem so on so forth the question is about preserving our national heritage a language that is ours a language that has been given to us by our fore-fathers not by some freaking idiots who came and ruled our nation for so many years

let me re-iterate my stand .... im not saying stop teaching english im saying english though global is not our language we have a beautiful language (not demeaning other regional languages) which is spoken widely across this land and now has its global presence along with chinese ..... make it our national language ....

y is it so hard for u to accept a language of our own as our national language .... to me something being given he tag of national means of the ppl of this nation (S.Indians included) be it language sport or anything


----------



## planetcall (Jan 5, 2007)

There are many who dont care there parents after they settle down with a good job. Should U dump yr parents too because many are doing this ? Lol have an independent thinking approach. Your statement shows you are a cave man. English gives us a global advantage, so you should learn english too but when the question is about a national entity........it has to be our very own....a part of us.
India is not a poor country. Get your misconception right else me and my brothers here will blast you off. China has strong feelings for its culture and Chinese take pride in it. They are not like you.


----------



## Aberforth (Jan 6, 2007)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> ^^ hello wake up brother ..... the phenomenon of shifting call centres has already started not because of the language but because of the frauds here ....
> 
> y is it so hard for u to accept a language of our own as our national language .... to me something being given he tag of national means of the ppl of this nation (S.Indians included) be it language sport or anything



Yawn....I can't accept Hindi as my own as it is not. Speaking in Hindi isn't going to make me more patriotic or less 'Angrezi'. If a more impartial language can't be national language I'll be all ears for my language but never Hindi. Of course I can talk it when I need it like I talk Arabic when I'm in Dubai but it will never be my language, Hindi will always be like Arabic to me.

By the way how many languages does a non hindi person has to master, his language, Hindi and English? And how many does a north Indian hindi speaker has to master?


----------



## rajasekharan (Jan 6, 2007)

Hindi should be the national language. The stupid call centers spoiled the nation and its culture . Now we all are getting westernised. Call centers should be banned. Why hate Hindi ???. I see people even speaking manglish . . Yeah i am a Malayalee . . Respect your language folks . I blame it all on call centers . **** them.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 6, 2007)

Edaa Malayali-Hindi um Malayalavum tammil Entu Bandhama Ullat?Nammal Dakshinendyakkarku Hindi Anya Bhasha Aanu Arabi Pole.Manassilayo?


----------



## caleb (Jan 6, 2007)

rajasekharan said:
			
		

> Hindi should be the national language. The stupid call centers spoiled the nation and its culture . Now we all are getting westernised. Call centers should be banned. Why hate Hindi ???. I see people even speaking manglish . . Yeah i am a Malayalee . . Respect your language folks . I blame it all on call centers . **** them.


 I work for a call centre...trust me they are NOT stupid, they teach you important work ethics. Also call centres are only located in cities...majority of the Indian population stays in areas where there are NO call centres, so it is impossible for call centres to "spoil the NATION and it's culture".

It's on how you conduct yourself that determines your culture not merely speaking english or any other language...go to USA or any western country and you will find thousands of Indian families who speak ONLY english but still keep their Indian culture intact. 

Regardless of which language we feel should be the national language, let us first be good human beings and stop blaming everything and everybody for our shortcomings.


----------



## mediator (Jan 6, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> Edaa Malayali-Hindi um Malayalavum tammil Entu Bandhama Ullat?Nammal Dakshinendyakkarku Hindi Anya Bhasha Aanu Arabi Pole.Manassilayo?


Thats more like it. Debate in ur mother tongue so that we can't understand it and can ignore it!! 



			
				caleb said:
			
		

> go to USA or any western country and you will find thousands of Indian families who speak *ONLY english* but still keep their Indian culture intact.


What else do u expect them to communicate there with locals??


----------



## rajasekharan (Jan 6, 2007)

@praka 123.....english korachu korachu ariyum ennu parayunna thendikalakaal bethamanu hindi samsarikkunnathu.....,....pinney maashey...itheu chummatheya...boradichappol enthakkayoo type chaiyunnu athreye ullu.......nammal malayalaleekaley arinjukoodey...vazhakkinum vakkanithinum nammalilla mooney dineshaa... (nadodikattil sreenivasan parayunnathupooley.....englisho, hindiyo , uruduvoo desiya basha aakkikottey njan onnum ethiru paranjillilooo)


@caleb....well i lived in bang and chennai too...and i dislike the way most call center guys and gals behave.....yeah its working at night that makes your mind go hay way....i.e why i call call centers a F***ing bad thing....only useful to mate around and spoil the culture..."WE CURSE THEM...gollum...", oh and by the way ....the indians may or maynot behave well in america ...i am talking about us here .... why compare them????????


----------



## caleb (Jan 6, 2007)

You didn't get my point. Many Indian families, living abroad, who's mother tongue is hindi or whatever indian language speak in english AMONGST themselves at home but keep their culture intact. So my point is language does not determine ones culture.


----------



## mediator (Jan 6, 2007)

caleb said:
			
		

> You didn't get my point. Many Indian families, living abroad, who's mother tongue is hindi or whatever indian language speak in english AMONGST themselves at home but keep their culture intact. So my point is language does not determine ones culture.


And u didn't read my point!!
Neways how can u say "many" Indian families?? It seems ur Watching too much NRI movies?? Ackowledge reality brother!

I've been to US and my sister stays there and many of my friends stay there now! But all of em narrate that they speak in their mother tongues at home i.e Hindi and some r Punjabi so its Punjabi . Chinese, Japanese all speak in their respective mother tongues with family people abroad. R u saying Indians are any different??

So ur point is totally wrong. Or if u wanna argue, then first tour america as well and observe the reality and then argue! Don't post ur imagination here


----------



## rajasekharan (Jan 6, 2007)

@ caleb...i dont know... , i have never been to u.s  , what i am saying is .. it may or may not be true that we abroard respect and hold our culture....but what about us here .....we demoralise our selves....why??????cause we F*** want to get westernised and enjoy being that....we beieve if we speak in american accent and wear a bikini and shorts and hold many boy or girl friend or go for dates as "modern culture"....all rised cause of the stupid call centers....if not what else do u say???? 10 year back...not more...everything was fine ...now its all BS ...look at the present day lads now its "saturday night" F*** for them....hell these peoples...


----------



## Bancho (Jan 7, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> And u didn't read my point!!
> Neways how can u say "many" Indian families?? It seems ur Watching too much NRI movies?? Ackowledge reality brother!
> 
> I've been to US and my sister stays there and many of my friends stay there now! But all of em narrate that they speak in their mother tongues at home i.e Hindi and some r Punjabi so its Punjabi . Chinese, Japanese all speak in their respective mother tongues with family people abroad. R u saying Indians are any different??
> ...


 i am working for Reusch for last 3 years in boston usa. i am originally from andhra pradesh, i kno andhra punjabi bengali and gujrati families all of them speak english at home but mother tongue is telugu punjabi bengali and gujrati but they speak english with each other at home. mediator you live in usa first. touring does not give you the reality here in usa
__________
mediator you take poll in usa or what for them to narrate  to you they speak mother tongue at home? dont spread lies man. i think that is why it says under the number of posts you made htat 'mediator has made some really bad posts'. dont post so many bad posts man it is bad for your brain


----------



## praka123 (Jan 7, 2007)

^^ Somebody spotted things correctly.Agreed.but not only him,many other Hindi supporters vandalised the reality been posted by me and few others.English is the Universal Language,Y da Hell North Indians wants to enforce Hindi on Non-Hindi Speakers!.


----------



## mediator (Jan 7, 2007)

bancho said:
			
		

> i am working for Reusch for last 3 years in boston usa. i am originally from andhra pradesh, i kno andhra punjabi bengali and gujrati families all of them speak english at home but mother tongue is telugu punjabi bengali and gujrati but they speak english with each other at home.


Exceptions r always there. Its too bad these exceptions don't speak in their mother tongues even at home. i again repeat the saying "Dhobi ka kutta na ghar ka na khet ka". I hope u know its meaning. Neways why r u bringing languages spoken by NRIx in foriegn?? I hope u understand the meaning of title of this thread. If u dont then refresh urself and read the debate from the start instead of REPEATING the same old NRI thing again n again!!




			
				bancho said:
			
		

> mediator you live in usa first. *touring does not give you the reality here in usa*


Thats the first time I heard someone say that touring doesn't gives u reality!  Its a pity that u even said that!



			
				bancho said:
			
		

> mediator you take poll in usa or what for them to narrate to you they speak mother tongue at home? dont spread lies man.


And I challenge u to take the poll and include all Non-Americans there and what they speak at home! So dont post ur haullucinations here man!



			
				bancho said:
			
		

> i think that is why it says under the number of posts you made htat 'mediator has made some really bad posts'.


Hehe, that was just one post for which the admins gave me -50 of sweetness.



			
				bancho said:
			
		

> dont post so many bad posts man it is bad for your brain


So read my posts, before posting ur fantasies here and marking it "many bad posts". Ur right its bad for ur brain, so read the debate from start and all my posts before ur brain deteriorates totally!
Neways talk to the point, it seems u were trying to provoke me, too bad ur efforts were futile! 



			
				parak123 said:
			
		

> ^^ Somebody spotted things correctly.Agreed.but not only him,many other Hindi supporters vandalised the reality been posted by me and few others.English is the Universal Language,Y da Hell North Indians wants to enforce Hindi on Non-Hindi Speakers!.


Its better if u keep on REPEATING ur absurd views in ur mother tongue. Spare us of ur troll!


----------



## iMav (Jan 7, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> many other Hindi supporters vandalised the reality been posted by me


 blah blah blah blah he's got a world of his own and thinks many others do too


----------



## Bancho (Jan 8, 2007)

now u r referring to nri who speak in english as "kutta" don't attack people man, attack the issue. u write bad posts like this so admin's give u -50


----------



## mediator (Jan 8, 2007)

Bancho said:
			
		

> now u r referring to nri who speak in english as "kutta" don't attack people man, attack the issue. u write bad posts like this so admin's give u -50


Hehe, u sound like a 3 yr old kid! I'm not abusing any one. Its just a quote. It seems u r so cut off from ur roots and culture that u don't even understand the hindi quotations. Thats pathetic! U don't even deserve someone'e pity here!

Anyways it seems @bancho*, that u r very concerned about my posts. So let me tell u, its not my quotation, its something I learnt from a "mod" here!!



			
				mail2and said:
			
		

> There was a saying in Hindi..
> 
> 'Dhobi ka kutta, na ghar ka na ghaat ka'.


Post #110 of this thread
Source
So @bancho*, This is what a mod has to say!! And it contains nuthing abusing, but indeed amusing! Its just a hindi quote. I bet ur teachers and elders never told u that!! And thats why u come perfectly under that pathetic/exceptional category of NRIs who r  perfectly qualified for the saying as @mail2and quoted!



			
				raaabo said:
			
		

> *If you voted for English, it’s stupid* because over 90 percent of India doesn’t speak it.


Post #116 of this thread!
Source
^^This is what the admin has to say!! So, I hope u have no more vague idea about my posts.

So, stop ur haullucinations, speak to the point in this debate instead talking off-topic subjects like "repute points etc" (how absurd). If u can't then stop the full-fledged show of ur insolence and puny/retarded behaviour here. Go search where u r from, explore ur roots first instead of trolling here!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 9, 2007)

hindi hamari matr bhasha hai so plz don' change it
__________


----------



## Aberforth (Jan 9, 2007)

Ami amar bhasha chorbena. Amar manush shudu dui bhasha bolbo, ekti bangla aru ekti english. Hindi na to amar bhasha na amar kichu kamer bhasha.


----------



## mediator (Jan 9, 2007)

Aberforth said:
			
		

> Ami amar bhasha chorbena. Amar manush shudu dui bhasha bolbo, ekti bangla aru ekti english. Hindi na to amar bhasha na amar kichu kamer bhasha.


We heard that already, its AGAIN A REPEAT! Nething new u wanna say?


----------



## prashanthnbhat (Jan 10, 2007)

Well, I would like to enlighten you people a bit on the issue of national language.



As all of you think hindi is not our national language. for that matter, no language is our national language. Its nowhere mantioned in our constitution that hindi is our national language. Its only mentioned that hindi will be the language of administration. Thats all. So, this debate is meaningless.


----------



## iMav (Jan 10, 2007)

well ur post has just won the most meaningless post of this debate ..... here's a bit of enlightenment for u ..... all debates are meaningless for 1 person or another .... and v havent been debating meaningless posts for the past 424 posts ya most of them hav just been repeats and posts tht can be ignored but still the thread has brought o light tht ppl feel more comfortable wen they speak the queen's language than a language of their own nation


----------



## rajasekharan (Jan 10, 2007)

To Hell....this is the second thread i am reading that is ending in people debating over the F***ing REPUTATION. are you guys really MAD....it starts of really well and ends in Reputation quarrels.....and this is just beginning to take that direction... i here by say this and DECLARE this....some one really wants to fiddle with this crap reputation thing...just GIVE ME THE DAMN NEGATIVE POINTS MAN...and start posting a good healthy discussion....i am sick of seeing this..


----------



## mediator (Jan 10, 2007)

rajasekharan said:
			
		

> To Hell....this is the second thread i am reading that is ending in people debating over the F***ing REPUTATION. are you guys really MAD....it starts of really well and ends in Reputation quarrels.....and this is just beginning to take that direction... i here by say this and DECLARE this....some one really wants to fiddle with this crap reputation thing...just GIVE ME THE DAMN NEGATIVE POINTS MAN...and start posting a good healthy discussion....i am sick of seeing this..


Absolutely Korrect! I dunno why people goto "reputes" when they r outta words and need a glass of soda. Its a new technique i guess, to deviate the thread and talk off-topic things! 

@bancho* ...... Can I hope to see u debating sensibly??


----------



## harmu.com (Jan 10, 2007)

india is a secular country, you can not say english is not our language, i mean you can't say christions are outsiders. in simple words english is also a part of our country.
people in india hate more muslims and urdu, than english and christians!
i see threads, where english is critized and said it's foreign language. i don't agree to it. in india everything is secular and if english is made our national language it will be as close to india as hindi, urdu or any other language.

we support amarica more than pakistan or any other muslim country. we are happy that saddam is executed or oshama died. english is very close to india, so stop hating it, rather try to accept it.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 10, 2007)

^^ Completely Agreed !


----------



## digg_digit_digital (Jan 10, 2007)

planetcall said:
			
		

> India is not a poor country. Get your misconception right else me and my brothers here will blast you off. China has strong feelings for its culture and Chinese take pride in it. They are not like you.


 
in china there is only the chinese. we take pride in india and our own mother toungue. 

just see how the biharies are slaughtered in assam. people in tamil nadu hates hindi, the same in all four state of south. 

i see here that a lot of bengalies also hate hindi people, and hindi language and this topic has spread the hatred more than anything else.

we have already seen, how the punjabies and sikh's were killed after indira gandhi died. 

india is a very different country, don't compare it with china!  
after 200 years of rule of british, if english is a foreigh language,
then after 400 years of mughal's rule, why urdu is not a foreign language......
__________


			
				mediator said:
			
		

> We heard that already, its AGAIN A REPEAT! Nething new u wanna say?


 
who is this man? when ever i see his post, i see the same line repeated.........again and again, post the same thing,,,,again.........why he only say this same thing, again and again..........lol......  

medi you only say, people post again and again,,,,,,,,why you post this again and again..........


----------



## mediator (Jan 10, 2007)

harmu.com said:
			
		

> india is a secular country, you can not say english is not our language, i mean you can't say christions are outsiders. in simple words english is also a part of our country.


U need to refresh the definition of secular first in ur mind before using it uncle!



			
				harmu.com said:
			
		

> people in india hate more muslims *and urdu*, than english and christians!


Hating urdu?? r u OK? U sound just like @uttorasen!



			
				harmu.com said:
			
		

> if english is made our national language it will be as close to india as hindi, urdu or any other language.


Already discussed uncle!



			
				harmu.com said:
			
		

> we support amarica more than pakistan or *any other muslim country*. we are happy that saddam is executed or oshama died.


And who exactly told u we support "Amarica"? Did we support "AMarica" on iraq? Did we support "amarica" on vietnam? There r many other examples like that! u need to read newspapers!



			
				harmu.com said:
			
		

> english is very close to india, so stop hating it, rather try to accept it.


Oh, but Indian languages r more closhe to India spechially Hindih ! Sho shtop acting schizophrenically! And shtop repeating!



@digg_digit_digital : Ur post is too a repeat man! And for geting enlightened why it is a repeat, please read the debate from the start. First u dont read the debate from the start n then come crying asking why I say its a repeat. The points u babbled have already been discussed! Nething new u wanna say?


----------



## planetcall (Jan 11, 2007)

digg_digit_digital said:
			
		

> in china there is only the chinese. we take pride in india and our own mother toungue.



I have repeated time and again that we take pride in our respective mother tongue but when it comes to national language then the unanimous decision is to be taken and thatswhy i support hindi despite having a different mother tongue. Dont make me repeat things by making statements which already have been dealt with.



> just see how the biharies are slaughtered in assam. people in tamil nadu hates hindi, the same in all four state of south.



What happened in assam is a terrorist act and not of the common people. You are no way representing all the southern states. I have seen many people who cant really speak hindi well but still they adore to try to speak it when given the opportunity. I equally feel proud to learn kannada from them.




> i see here that a lot of bengalies also hate hindi people



Bengalis do not hate hindi. There are a few bengali racists out there spamming anti hindi notion but Bengalis speak hindi equally well. These few racist kids probably do not understand the topic. 



> and hindi language and this topic has spread the hatred more than anything else.



Hindi langugage and this topic is the unifying force. Hindi is the thread which binds india together. This topic clearifies doubt from the mind of many and the perception of taking hindi threatening to their local/mother tongue is vanished. Whenever there is a debate like this and that too in fight club then some heat is obviously generated. I do not hold personal fight with anyone as all are my friends here but as per the topic I strongly defend my point.



> we have already seen, how the punjabies and sikh's were killed after indira gandhi died.



What do you mean by that ? Don't amalgamate different topics here. Your statements are senseless.



> india is a very different country, don't compare it with china!



First read what I am replying to and in what context in your quoted statement of mine. Dont provoke me to justify and repeat things.



> after 200 years of rule of british, if english is a foreigh language,
> then after 400 years of mughal's rule, why urdu is not a foreign language......



There is a large muslim community in India. The muslims are in India since long and so they are very much a part of Indian Secular Polulation. So Urdu is a part of the large pool of the languages. Islamic empires are more than 700 years old in india. Refresh your history here and dont put such invalid dates again.


Mediator is right to tell you of your repetitions. You are trying to provoke us to reanswer what has been already answered. Kindly read the debate if you are really interested in putting questions. It might be possible that you get a change in your attitude towards Indian languages including Hindi.


----------



## JGuru (Jan 11, 2007)

*Where is this useless discussion heading?? I tell you guys one thing. You guys are
 just wasting your time. That's all!!! Do something constructive, instead of wasting
 your precious time in "Fight Club"*.


----------



## DipDaWiz (Jan 11, 2007)

Aberforth said:
			
		

> *Amar* manush shudu dui bhasha *bolbo*


 
If you translate to your common language 'English' then it is: My people will talk(I'll talk) only in two languages. In Bangla, verb for 'Third person' and 'first person' is different.... 

I have some questions regarding this quote:

1. Are you Bengali?
2. Is that above line in Bangla?
If above two qestion's answer is YES, then, either I dont know Bangla(after speaking in it for 24yrs) or you are nutt.....   .... so make your mother tongue correct first.....


----------



## Aberforth (Jan 11, 2007)

DipDaWiz said:
			
		

> I have some questions regarding this quote:
> 
> 1. Are you Bengali?
> 2. Is that above line in Bangla?
> If above two qestion's answer is YES, then, either I dont know Bangla(after speaking in it for 24yrs) or you are nutt.....   .... so make your mother tongue correct first.....



I have a suggestion. Before jumping into conclusions and calling someone a nut try to understand what I was trying to say. I am referring not only to to myself and Bengalis who support my view, which means 'My People'.  I could have easily said "Ami Hindi bolbo na..." without your help, but thats not what I meant.



			
				planetcall said:
			
		

> What happened in assam is a terrorist act and not of the common people.



Then you have no idea of the Assamese people's attitude towards Hindi. Politicians burying the issue under carpet does not resolve matter either.



			
				planetcall said:
			
		

> It might be possible that you get a change in your attitude towards Indian languages including Hindi.



It won't be easy to change attitude as your perception of anti-Hindi people is different. Its not the language that they dislike, its the dislike for it being a national language and asserting north Indian authority over south and other non-Hindi speaking states.



			
				planetcall said:
			
		

> Hindi is the thread which binds india together.



Another repeat. Hindi is the divider which divided the people at the cost of binding hindi speaking people.



			
				planetcall said:
			
		

> Bengalis do not hate hindi. There are a few bengali racists out there spamming anti hindi notion but Bengalis speak hindi equally well. These few racist kids probably do not understand the topic.



As I said before, speaking a language does not mean support for it as a national language. You don't support English as a national language but does that mean you can't speak English? Calling a large group people with a different viewpoints 'racist kids' is a pointer of how mature and understanding you are. There is a logical fallacy, Ad Hominem Tu Quoque, which implies discredit someone personally to discredit his ideas or arguments.


----------



## mediator (Jan 11, 2007)

aberforth said:
			
		

> Then you have no idea of the Assamese people's attitude towards Hindi. Politicians burying the issue under carpet does not resolve matter either.


There's difference between hating a language and understanding a language. I don't understand how can one hate a language. But in ur terms and at ur thinking level, I can similarly say that I hate English! 
So what do wanna prove by this absurd point of urs?? Neways this has also been debated and discussed thoroughly.



			
				aberforth said:
			
		

> It won't be easy to change attitude as your *perception of anti-Hindi people* is different. Its not the language that they dislike, its the dislike for it being a national language and asserting north Indian authority over south and other non-Hindi speaking states.


Yea the whole forum can witness such anti-national/racist elements here who dont understand the meaning of the debate and trying to make foriegners happy! hehe, some don't even understand the meaning of Hindi quotes and then saying others r abusing em! How pathetic and miserable their present state is. I dont think I'll be able to count the number of people laughing at em in their real life.I dunno how much social inferiority they face and r mocked at!



			
				aberforth said:
			
		

> Hindi is the divider which divided the people at the cost of binding hindi speaking people.


So, u n ur team wanna absurdly say that English binds it?? 



			
				aberforth said:
			
		

> As I said before, speaking a language does not mean support for it as a national language


Similarly u shud understand hating a language doesn't mean people don't undertsand it and can't communicate in it.



			
				aberforth said:
			
		

> You don't support English as a national language but does that mean you can't speak English?


Similarly, most people who hate Hindi, can understand it as well. And its Indian toooooo 



			
				aberforth said:
			
		

> Calling a large group people with a different viewpoints 'racist kids' is a pointer of how mature and understanding you are.


And not being able to understand one's post and repeating again n again, is even a bigger sign of displaying ur senselessness and immaturity. The post is in English. Still u cudn't understand it?? 
Well if hating a language and its supporting people isn't racist then enlighten me what is it! Since u started this, so please explain in detail now!



			
				aberforth said:
			
		

> There is a logical fallacy, Ad Hominem Tu Quoque, which implies discredit someone personally to discredit his ideas or arguments.


I know u can do better in debating to the point and posting sensible stuff and reading the debate from the start, instead of Giving lectures around here! Neways feel free to give lectures to ur team mates here who often show gramatical errors in their posts, can't understand one's post (like u) and can't even understand some quotations!


 U write long posts, wasting ur time again n again. Why don't u just read the debate from the start to save ur time


----------



## DipDaWiz (Jan 11, 2007)

Aberforth said:
			
		

> I could have easily said "Ami Hindi bolbo na..."


 
You are right. but when you said "*amar manus"*.... the verb should be "*bolbe*", not "*bolbo*".... so make your own conclusion from this....


----------



## Aberforth (Jan 11, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> Yea the whole forum can witness such anti-national/racist elements here who dont understand the meaning of the debate and trying to make foriegners happy!



That is absurd, if foreigners being happy were such a concern, the forum could use an IP filter to lock out foreign people. By the way you don't expect a lot of foreigners here as Digit doesn't ship outside India last time I checked. And if a foreigner were to actually read this topic, they would at least know there are languages Indians speak other than Hindi (unlike most of them believe).



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> So, u n ur team wanna absurdly say that English binds it??



No, it doesn't and neither does Hindi. It is time we do away with national language. What to propose next, a national religion, national clothes and perhaps national food too...to be served in all government department meals?



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Well if hating a language and its supporting people isn't racist then enlighten me what is it! Since u started this, so please explain in detail now!



Maybe you should just read this. 
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Racist

If disliking Hindi as a national language was racist than disliking any other language as national language would too count as being racist on your part. 



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Neways feel free to give lectures to ur team mates here who often show gramatical errors in their posts, can't understand one's post (like u) and can't even understand some quotations!



You admit there are vocab errors and grammatical errors in a lot of posts and yet you claim I couldn't understand them is being senseless? There was a quote about people living in glass houses and stones.....of course it's in English maybe I should find a Hindi one...



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> U write long posts, wasting ur time again n again. Why don't u just read the debate from the start to save ur time



Tell me how to save time. Reading 22 pages with pages full of trash? Most of them don't look halfway English, maybe I should use a translator.



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> ....is even a bigger sign of displaying ur senselessness and immaturity





			
				mediator said:
			
		

> I dont think I'll be able to count the number of people laughing at em in their real life



I understand where you are going next - flaming and insults. Come on...say another one.


----------



## planetcall (Jan 11, 2007)

A good news for all my friends who dont know hindi. now you can learn it for free as Indian government has this site for this purpose.

*img246.imageshack.us/img246/6086/lilaha3.gif

*www.rajbhasha.gov.in/


*www.justforfunboard.com/gfx/smileys/goodluck.gif


----------



## mediator (Jan 11, 2007)

aberforth said:
			
		

> That is absurd, if foreigners being happy were such a concern, the forum could use an IP filter to lock out foreign people


Hehe, like foreigners can't use proxies! How absurd!



			
				aberforth said:
			
		

> By the way you don't expect a lot of foreigners here as Digit doesn't ship outside India last time I checked.


How illogical and mindless post! What does shipping has to do with this?? Playboy isn't avaiable here anywhere near my house! So, shud I say the same absurdly like u?



			
				aberforth said:
			
		

> No, it doesn't and neither does Hindi. It is time we do away with national language. What to propose next, a national religion, national clothes and perhaps national food too...to be served in all government department meals?


Please take initiative of whateva u wanna propose and wanna implement! I already said here a dozen times, that nobody is implementing here nething. Why r u being paranoid?



			
				aberforth said:
			
		

> Maybe you should just read this.
> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Racist
> 
> If disliking *Hindi as a national language was racist* than disliking any other language as national language would too count as being racist on your part


I didn't say disliking just a language. *I also said disliking its supporting people.* May be u wud like to Read again


			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Well if hating a *language and its supporting people* isn't racist then enlighten me what is it!


@aberforth.....I hope u can atleast read the words marked in bolds properly! Atleast learn to read properly whateva u read. I lost hope from u to read the debate from the start, but atleast show a little maturity to read properly!



			
				aberforth said:
			
		

> You admit there are vocab errors and grammatical errors in a lot of posts and *yet you claim I couldn't understand them is being senseless?* There was a quote about people living in glass houses and stones.....of course it's in English maybe I should find a Hindi one...


Oh, Again u aren't reading properly brother! Read again


			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Neways feel free to *give lectures to ur team mates here who often show gramatical errors* in their posts


@aberforth, planetcall isn't ur teammate. There's no gramatical error I found in his post. 

So, u see u r being senseless again n again. u r not reading properly and can't understand properly. I confessed there are gramatical errors, but if u open ur eyes  and see properly u'll see I included ur teammates and talked about ur teammates *specifically* and urself and then ur here crying and questioning me like that pathtically? U cudn't even understand the simple point @panetcall posted! Why r u including @planetcall in the list of gramatically incorrect speaking people here indirectly? If u want then show some proof!

May be u wud like to do a GD(group discussion) with ur teammates and improve upon ur communication skills one day. 





			
				aberforth said:
			
		

> Tell me how to save time. Reading 22 pages with pages full of trash? Most of them don't look halfway English, maybe I should use a translator.


Well if people like u repeat again n again, then ofcors it will become a trash, thats why I request u to read 1-10 pages from start! 
Neways I agree u seriously need a translator, coz u r having a hard time here in comminicating in English properly!



			
				aberforth said:
			
		

> I understand where you are going next - flaming and insults. Come on...say another one.


Feel free to tell me what u wanna be called! Neways u imagine the reality as being abusive in nature? How absurd! Tell me whats so abusive in I saying "people will laugh at irrational and illogical people"?

You r going @uttorasen's way now who chickened out much before. Read from the start to ackowledge the striking resemblance between u two!


----------



## Aberforth (Jan 11, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> Hehe, like foreigners can't use proxies! How absurd!
> 
> 
> How illogical and mindless post! What does shipping has to do with this?? Playboy isn't avaiable here anywhere near my house! So, shud I say the same absurdly like u?
> ...



First a foreigner who doesn't read digit and yet uses proxies to view this thread would be wrong in the head unless someone invites him to read this thread (which wouldn't be without this argument). Your analogy of Playboy in your house with Digit doesn't stand up, other than South Asian countries (like Nepal, etc) Digit is of no interest to foreigners. The only ladies on it has are fully clothed and articles on sex comes once in two years, that too on a political context, not sensual.

You are behaving very rashly, repeatedly throwing insults around, calling names, ask any normal person how you sound like. If behaving like a civil person in a forum debate looks like chickened out, I presume a Digit forum staff would be able to decide if I am right.


----------



## iMav (Jan 11, 2007)

Aberforth said:
			
		

> You are behaving very rashly, repeatedly throwing insults around, calling names, ask any normal person how you sound like. If behaving like a civil person in a forum debate looks like chickened out, I presume a Digit forum staff would be able to decide if I am right.


 actually wen some1 has nothing sensible to say they resort to finding other means of prooving tht the competitor/or other person is wrong .... adn this quote of urs proves tht wat mediator and i hv been saying since the so many posts .... tht u hv nothing sensible to post which i just remembered tht u urself said 

hey moderators admins and fellow members please do not pay heed to my friend aberforth coz he has admitted that he posts senseless stuf and needs some pshyciatric help .... plz bear with him


----------



## Aberforth (Jan 11, 2007)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> a
> hey moderators admins and fellow members please do not pay heed to my friend aberforth coz he has admitted that he posts senseless stuf and needs some pshyciatric help .... plz bear with him



You make castle-in-air assumptions dear man. I have given mediator's reply back, he thinks my replies are illogical when I made valid points. All he has to say is 'How insensible!', "How absurd!" or "Repeat!!!!!". If you have read his last post and not noticed the insults thrown at every quote, I could assume two things, either you have no decency or you need an eye checkup. I have no intention to flame back a person who throws insults, that makes me as bad as him, perhaps it fits your level.


----------



## iMav (Jan 11, 2007)

hey aberforth its not mediator's fault neither mine if u urself say tht u make senseless posts .... i mean u said it urself .... then y r crying foul at the comments made by any1 else who r actually agreeing with u on something


----------



## Aberforth (Jan 11, 2007)

Why would I say I made senseless posts when I didn't? Maybe you can't read, please do check what I said.


----------



## iMav (Jan 11, 2007)

^^





			
				Aberforth said:
			
		

> Doesn't matter what you think of my posts, I don't even try to make them sensible and I would not waste efforts trying to make them so.


 =post no. 357 of this thread page 18


----------



## mediator (Jan 11, 2007)

aberforth said:
			
		

> All he has to say is 'How insensible!', "How absurd!" or "Repeat!!!!!".


One more thing I have to say now, that u really need a psychatric treatment!



			
				aberforth said:
			
		

> Tell me how to save time. Reading 22 pages with pages full of trash?


As I said before, no wise person wud even try to enter a debate that has almost completed and then say I don't wanna acknowledge the points debated before. 

It seems u r guy in his teenage. Grow up, be a little mature. For god sake, read what has been debated. Just one advice, never join real debates or u'll be terribly mocked at. Its not an insult, but just an advice. If u keep on repeating like this, then not just 22 but even 100 pages might get completed full of trash and repeats!! Just read first 10 pages!

Entertain us if u have anything else/new to say then!


----------



## Aberforth (Jan 12, 2007)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> ^^ =post no. 357 of this thread page 18



Read the post again, your twisting does not change the fact. I said "I do not try to make a post "sound sensible and politically correct" because I make comments which are sensible by themselves, I don't try to make idiotic posts sound sensible, thats what I meant. Perhaps you didn't get my word. There is no universal sensibility, theory is evolutionists might sound insensible to religionists that does not mean its insensible and they have to waste efforts to make them sensible.



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> One more thing I have to say now, that u really need a psychatric treatment!
> 
> 
> As I said before, no wise person wud even try to enter a debate that has almost completed and then say I don't wanna acknowledge the points debated before.
> ...



I have read points which can be read and I have seen many points not clear in their entirety but made here. I am not here paid by anyone to support their team. 

Maybe you have no idea how a debate runs, all you counter my statements are by absurdities like "Repeat!", "You sound like 3 year old kid!". Do you think someone needs psychiatric treatment for honest criticism and pointing out idiocy? Maybe you need to learn to take criticisms first, then debate, abuses and insults are not the way to go. If you cannot debate rationally and logically, learn to debate first before doddering like a fool.

By the way you have no idea of my age, nor my experience so keep your absurd and ignorant comments to yourself, maybe I should debate with people who are experienced with normal debates and have the civility to debate rationally. If you are so offended by repeats, you could easily ignore my comments instead of getting all worked up and trying to discredit my logical points. Perhaps I have touched a nerve and you don't have anything to say, so uncouth behavior is the only way out?

Maturity is a state of mind, nothing to do with age - your wrong judgments have verified this fact. A saying goes, "Never try to argue with a fool, he'll pull you down to his level and beat you with experience". Perhaps I should take note of this and stop arguing with you, as I said there is nothing for me here.


----------



## iMav (Jan 12, 2007)

i think its abt time this thread got locked .... coz here we hav members who type something mean something else .... confused totally and teaching others on how to debate


----------



## Aberforth (Jan 12, 2007)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> i think its abt time this thread got locked .... coz here we hav members who type something mean something else .... confused totally and teaching others on how to debate



You have resorted to twisting again, I do not type something and mean something else, it is your own faulty understanding and confusion you take "I don't try to make something sensible.." and "I make senseless posts..". Perhaps you should invest some time and effort learning logic and contradictions. "Cats drink milk" does not mean "Everyone who drinks milk is a cat".


----------



## iMav (Jan 12, 2007)

hey aberforth ... welcome to real world .... english is a funny language and all u say in any debate will be scrutinized and twisted to 1s pleasure to suit 1s needs in the debate .... so be careful in wat u post/speak .... thr was no need for u to say that u dont try to make ur posts sensible .... such statements tear ur credibility in a debate to bits and peices


----------



## Aberforth (Jan 12, 2007)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> .... thr was no need for u to say that u dont try to make ur posts sensible .... such statements tear ur credibility in a debate to bits and peices



I don't try because I don't have to, my comments are sensible by themselves. My credibility? I never thought one misunderstanding by a person can tear my whole credibility, thats really scary when I sit in the fantasy world and look at it. You give me nightmares.

On a serious note, let it rest, there is no point arguing any more seeing that I cleared your misconception.


----------



## iMav (Jan 12, 2007)

u still arent getting my point .... u hv a bruised ego after this debate and i forgot tht playing flute in front of a cow yields no result (translated a hindi proverb for u coz u hv difficulty understanding it)


----------



## Aberforth (Jan 12, 2007)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> u still arent getting my point .... u hv a bruised ego after this debate and i forgot tht playing flute in front of a cow yields no result (translated a hindi proverb for u coz u hv difficulty understanding it)



Course...so now you claim I have a bruised ego? Is there anything you wouldn't stoop to, to try to discredit me? My ego isn't a fragile China that you can bruise using a few misguided comments, keep those thoughts to yourself. I only have to clear your twisted analogy and bad translation, thats not a sign of bruised ego. You really amuse me, I couldn't stop laughing at such show of <you-know-what>.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 12, 2007)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> i forgot tht playing flute in front of a cow yields no result (translated a hindi proverb for u coz u hv difficulty understanding it)


lol...   i think that shd be a buffalo...


----------



## iMav (Jan 12, 2007)

buffalo or cow ... or aberforth .... makes no difference the effect and result is the same


----------



## indian_blues (Jan 12, 2007)

Tamil and Hindi should be our national language.


----------



## Aberforth (Jan 12, 2007)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> buffalo or cow ... or aberforth .... makes no difference the effect and result is the same



At least not a twisted and stubborn ass like you.


----------



## zotarmit@rediffmail.com (Jan 12, 2007)

i prefer english as mother tongue

our country is comprises of many people

can you read and understand the following line

hnam inpumkhat nan english hi hnam tawng lo ni se ka va ti em

 ask me the meaning if you like


----------



## mediator (Jan 12, 2007)

zotarmit@rediffmail.com said:
			
		

> i prefer english as mother tongue
> 
> *our country is comprises of many people*
> 
> ...


First tell what kind of English is that marked in bolds! "is comprises"? Correct your English first!

@aberforth...Again you are posting trash and repeats, off-topic entries!


----------



## Aberforth (Jan 12, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> *First tell* what kind of English is that marked in *bolds!* "is comprises"? Correct your English first!
> 
> @aberforth...*Again* you are posting trash and *repeats*, off-topic entries*! *




*mediator*, you really aren't making some great replies, being on topic and do have a look at your grammar too. I don't comment on people's grammar because it's not their fault but since you have decided to do so, I think I have to your wrong word usage and punctuation. It sounds like teeny bopper language, something teenagers and kids use. People living in glass houses should not throw stones at others....

You are not cut out for debates, better stop insulting anyone who make the same mistakes as you do and get back on topic or stop ranting.

I guess you need to look up these rules which you have been walking over a lot of times,



> >> Flaming fellow members for their opinions is a childish thing to do, and members indulging in such will be punished like little children.
> >> Be Civil and Open-Minded. You have opinions, as does everyone else. When posting arguments, please be patient with fellow members, and use logic, facts and/or sources to back them.



Source: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33375


----------



## mediator (Jan 12, 2007)

aberforth said:
			
		

> mediator, you really aren't making some great replies, being on topic and do have a look at your grammar too. I don't comment on people's grammar because it's not their fault but since you have decided to do so, I think I have to your wrong word usage and punctuation. It sounds like teeny bopper language, something teenagers and kids use. People living in glass houses should not throw stones at others....
> 
> You are not cut out for debates, better stop insulting anyone who make the same mistakes as you do and get back on topic or stop ranting.
> 
> I guess you need to look up these rules which you have been walking over a lot of times,


@aberforth...Being an English flunky u r telling others how to improve?? How cute!



			
				aberforth said:
			
		

> Doesn't matter what you think of my posts, *I don't even try to make them sensible* and I would not waste efforts trying to make them so.





			
				aberforth said:
			
		

> I said "I do not try to make a post "sound sensible and politically correct" because *I make comments which are sensible by themselves,*


Are u alright? May be u do need a psychatric treatment? As for comments, no one is interested in ur comments and expert opinions. Please post some sensible points if u have or else stop trolling!



			
				aberforth said:
			
		

> *I don't try to make idiotic posts sound sensible*, thats what I meant.


I know this thread is experiencing idiotic posts from u that u r trying to make sensible with ur full efforts, but alas, u fail again n again.How tragic! 



			
				aberforth said:
			
		

> Perhaps you didn't get my word


U urself said that u needed a translator!


			
				aberforth said:
			
		

> Tell me how to save time. Reading 22 pages with pages full of trash? Most of them don't look halfway English, *maybe I should use a translator*.







			
				aberforth said:
			
		

> There is no universal sensibility, theory is evolutionists might sound insensible to religionists that does not mean its insensible and they have to waste efforts to make them sensible.


^Again an off-topic post! Is that all u got?? See I'm giving proof of ur immaturity at every single post!




			
				aberforth said:
			
		

> I have read points which can be read and I have seen many points not clear in their entirety but made here. I am not here paid by anyone to support their team.


And still u repeat after reading the posts?? R u trying to make an entry in guinness world of book records to display how immature a person can get??



			
				aberforth said:
			
		

> Maybe you need to learn to take criticisms first, then debate, abuses and insults are not the way to go


Tell me where I abused? Any proof?, or again u r in ur wonderland??


			
				abeforth said:
			
		

> At least not a twisted and *stubborn ass* like you.


U r abusing @mav3 now! See I gave the proof of ur abuse too!  Grow up!



			
				aberforth said:
			
		

> By the way you have no idea of my age, *nor my experience*


Experience in what,......in people mocking at u?? 



			
				aberforth said:
			
		

> If you are so offended by repeats, you could easily ignore my comments instead of getting all worked up and trying to discredit my logical points. Perhaps I have touched a nerve and you don't have anything to say, so uncouth behavior is the only way out?


Grow up dude! @Raaabo awarded someone -50 points just becoz he was not reading the posts before replying. Do u know that? Compared to him, I'm still acting very benevolent by not even reporting ur posts! And if u think I'm abusing, then give the proof!



			
				aberforth said:
			
		

> >> Flaming fellow members for their opinions is a childish thing to do, and members indulging in such will be punished like little children.
> >> Be Civil and Open-Minded. You have opinions, as does everyone else. When posting arguments, please be patient with fellow members, and use logic, facts and/or sources to back them.


Read what u posted and then read all ur posts! U'll find contradictions. 

U r making me yawn now! Pleaaase Entertain me. Post some new stuff!


----------



## planetcall (Jan 12, 2007)

I think this debate is already over and verdict is clear. People who had to participate have already done so and new comers will not take the pain to read the course of debate. Thus, it is in best interest to lock this thread up and thereby the mouth of those who do not agree with the verdict despite all the reasons and the democratic vote. Afterall no one is forced to abide by this thread and it was just another debate in the fight club. I hold no enmity with anybody and neither think anybody does. Remember its a fight club and the purpose of this thread is already over. So I invite mods to Lock this thread up.
*image.donanimhaber.com/image.php/upfiles/smiley/locked.gif


----------



## Aberforth (Jan 12, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> @aberforth...Being an English flunky u r telling others how to improve?? How cute!



Look boy, I pointed out your mistakes so that you point out others' thats a lesson, not 'telling others how to improve'



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Are u alright? May be u do need a psychatric treatment?



Last time I checked people don't need psychiatric treatments for comments in debate, what a waste and how moronic.



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> U urself said that u needed a translator!



"Most of them don't look halfway English", so I need a translator to translate them to normal English.



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Again an off-topic post! Is that all u got??



Thats not the only sentence, I put that sentence to make a point.



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Tell me where I abused? Any proof?, or again u r in ur wonderland??



Look before you leap. You wanted me to point out so have your proof. Maybe these personal insults and abuses look normal to you as you have become used to it.

*How illogical and mindless post!* >> Post #441

*Hehe, u sound like a 3 yr old kid!* >> Post #421

*I bet ur teachers and elders never told u that!!* >> Post #421

*Sho shtop acting schizophrenically!* >> Post #432

*Hehe, like foreigners can't use proxies! How absurd!* >> Post #441

*Don't post ur imagination here* >> Post #414

I could find a pageful more if I search but I am not going to waste my time as these will suffice for any members who wants to see exemplary behaviour.




			
				mediator said:
			
		

> U r abusing @mav3 now! See I gave the proof of ur abuse too!



Did you actually bother to read that one line of quote where mav3 compared me with cows and buffaloes? I gave an equal response, boy. Learn to see two sides of a coin, you discredit your debate as you only want victory of Hindi at all costs, shows from your unbridled support of your insulting team mate.



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Experience in what,......in people mocking at u??



No, in debates. I know you don't have that experience, you uncouth language is a proof enough.



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Compared to him, I'm still acting very benevolent by not even reporting ur posts!



Oh please do. I'm not impressed by your 'benevolence'. I'm reporting you anyway.



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Read what u posted and then read all ur posts! U'll find contradictions.



Find me where I flamed members for their opinions, got impatient because someone repeated something or posted their ideas or made illogical posts.


----------



## iMav (Jan 12, 2007)

@the person will know whom im talking about

seriously man as a member and not as a person who replied to some stupid posts in this thread .... i tell u reading ur posts tht wat u r doing is the result of a battered and bruised ego and u r trying to defend each and every thing tht u said simply coz it was useless and as u said senseless ... and mediator has also told the true age of ur brain (not naming .... its self understood) prove ur maturity and bow out humbly

coz ur only gonna make a mock out of urself


----------



## mediator (Jan 12, 2007)

aberforth said:
			
		

> Look boy, I pointed out your mistakes so that you point out others' thats a lesson, not 'telling others how to improve'


Look Uncle Ji, if u think there's a mistake then point out the solution as well if u can! Imagining things that don't exist doesn't work here. 



			
				aberforth said:
			
		

> Last time I checked people don't need psychiatric treatments for comments in debate, what a waste and *how moronic.*


Another proof of ur abuse! Neways people like u who make contradictions all around, make senseless posts and repeatitions and later ask pathetically how to read 22 pages, do need psychatric treatment! 



			
				aberforth said:
			
		

> "Most of them don't look halfway English", so I need a translator to translate them to normal English.


And that "most" factor includes ur posts "mostly"! Neways I don't think u understand "normal" english too very well Uncle Ji!



			
				aberforth said:
			
		

> Look before you leap. You wanted me to point out so have your proof. Maybe these personal insults and abuses look normal to you as you have become used to it.
> 
> How illogical and mindless post! >> Post #441
> 
> ...


ROFLMAO, thats soooooo amusing! U say "Illogical and mindless" and all of above are personal insults?? And then u say u r not a kid!! My God!! Hehehe. 
Neways, ask ur english teacher and elders if these are insults. Please do so, the whole forum must be laughing at u now!
It seems u wasted ur time imagining that I abused, and even searched the thread for it and for marking the posts. Instead, U cud have done better in reading the debate from the start patiently to prevent ur repeatitions here! How tragic!
Hehe, u don't even know the definition of the term "abuse" and the words associated with. Who wudn't mock u now???




			
				aberforth said:
			
		

> Did you actually bother to read that one line of quote where mav3 compared me with cows and buffaloes? I gave an equal response, boy. Learn to see two sides of a coin, you discredit your debate as you only want victory of Hindi at all costs, shows from your unbridled support of your insulting team mate.


Well there's a very big difference between comparing and remarking a person!! Did he say "Aberforth is a cow/buffalo"??
All pro english mob here fits perfectly for this quotation, orginally quoted by a mod here => "Gali ka kuta, na ghar ka na ghat ka"......Do u think he's abusing here anyone. Do u think ur being called a "kutta" here?? Pleaaaase don't make me laugh so much! 



			
				aberforth said:
			
		

> No, in debates. I know you don't have that experience, you uncouth language is a proof enough.


That what happens when u have nothings else to say, then u make Sarcastic statements! Hehe! 



			
				aberforth said:
			
		

> Oh please do. I'm not impressed by your 'benevolence'. I'm reporting you anyway.


Feel free to report! *I already emailed @Raaabo much before to acknowledge him that repeatitions are being experienced in this thread tooooo, people are resorting to personal comments and not debating to the point and no mod is taking action! May be they'll listen on ur behalf!*



			
				aberforth said:
			
		

> Find me where I flamed members for their opinions, got impatient because someone repeated something or posted their ideas or made illogical posts.


Abuses are abuses! I'm not interested if u got impatient and I bet no one either is interested in it.  I gave the proof of ur abuses earlier and this post tooo.



Anything else/new u wanna say uncle ji instead of debating on personal comments (off-topic subject)?? Pleaaase entertain me and talk something new if u can!


 E-Peace!

*P.S : I have marked some lines in bold so that one of the admins who frequently interrupts and doesn't reads "the long rants", may actually read the lines marked in bold!*


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 12, 2007)

this thread is still going?


----------



## mail2and (Jan 12, 2007)

I think this thread has lost its meaning. There are no new points, views being made, and people are getting personal. So, I guess, it is time to close the discussion with the conclusion that all major Indian languages should be given the tag of national language.


----------

